# [Meta-Troll]



## Nyaricus

I start a thread talking about how (d20 furry sex roleplaying is teh best / 4th edition is coming and will r00l 3.x / 5th edition, likewise, will fix all of 4th editions blatant design problems and lead us into a new Golden Age of gaming / Intellifilter was a good idea and that I want it back on the boards [and BTW ards are the best class! ce yourself for their onslaught of are might!!!!] / Keen and mproved Crit shouldn't stack / high level fighters are teh suck / ards/Wizards doesn't care about it customers and is losing money / magic items ruin the game and there is too much character reliance on them / my hat of d02 kno no limit / so on and so forth) and say that this is the best line of thought and that other people are so dumb and misguided by thinking any other way and that you should eb ashamed your DM taought you that way and with _relish_ I tell you that this is obviously the right way to think, and that you are a troglodyte to think any other way. Obviously.


----------



## Andor

I agree.


----------



## Jdvn1

Disagrees with previous posters, citing a quote by Gary Gygax.


----------



## Aus_Snow

Hm, no. It's all how you look at it. And you're obviously not *looking* at it right.

Because I say so.


----------



## Gold Roger

I hijack this thread with a personal complaint that is related to the original thread over five corners. I state that everyone that doesn't agree with me is a poopyhead.


----------



## hong

Mention that the old farts did all this years ago.


----------



## orsal

I respond to Gold Roger's sweeping generalization, demonstrating by a thorough mathematical analysis based on publish statistical evidence that at most, between 2/3 and 3/4 (the actual proportion in my calculations is sqrt(1/2)) of all people who disagree with him can possibly be poopyheads, and that the number is probably rather lower than that. 99% of readers glance at my post, see mathematics, and read ahead. The other 1% immediately check my calculations. At first there seems to be a miscalculation, but it turns out it is a typo in an intermediate step; when that is corrected, my final answer turns out to be correct.


----------



## Ambrus

Chides Orsal and Gold Roger for being off topic and then quotes a single line from Nyaricus' orginal post with one word bolded as proof that he's a stupid-head and ends by mentioning that my cat just had kittens.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Fails to read any of the thread except the original post.

Quotes the entirety of the original post.

Makes the exact same point as Jdvn1 using the same Gygax quote.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Says something musing but only tangentially related to the topic.


----------



## Land Outcast

First the reply is considered a Hateful Answer(C) but then in further posts it is somehow proven that there is no hate, only love for the truth.

Second the reply is being pondered about wether it contains anything.

Third the answer to the previous question is a dialectical "yes", which invalidates all previous answers because they failed to make the same points as I did (including this one).


----------



## Turanil

(Just wanted to add a post to an otherwise useless thread...)


----------



## Rabelais

I get angry about the reason for the post, stating that this isn't how it used to be done here at ENWorld, pointing to my registration date so that you all know I'm old school.


----------



## Cam Banks

Invokes Godwin's Law and is soundly flamed for it.

Claims he has had enough and will be leaving the forums forever but posts the next day as if nothing had happened.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## GuardianLurker

Disagrees with the original poster, citing RPG history/evolution.

Everyone ignores the post.


----------



## Rabelais

133t d03$/\/'t /\/\4k3 y0ur p01/\/t c133r3r, but 1t 1$ t0ugh 2 typ3.

n00b


----------



## Silver Moon

hong said:
			
		

> Mention that the old farts did all this years ago.




Takes offense at comment.   Mentions role playing games back during the Great Depression and World War II and tells of walking seven miles uphill through driving rain, ice, snow and hail of frogs and locusts in order to game.   Fills three more paragraphs with further examples.


----------



## Imruphel

I report the post and tell the moderators that there's too much foul language on these boards disguised by smilies and ask why Diaglo is allowed to post the same comments over and over again. I then point out that rpg.net wouldn't put up with it.

The moderators then ignore my report.


----------



## Ambrus

Somehow manages to equate the original poster's viewpoint with fascism and he with nazis; offering no valid correlation between the two.


----------



## ThirdWizard

Flames the OP saying that it offends me greatly. 

States that I won't be posting in this thread again.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Spoiler



lurks, thinking how superior I am to these petty arguments


----------



## Imruphel

Posts a quick "I agree" because I'm one of those posters who posts in practically every thread. Of course, I'm upset that the original poster isn't talking about a book I don't have because then I could post something like, "I agree. Even though I don't have the book that seems to be right." 

I then leave the thread with people marvelling at how I have managed to achieve such an extraordinarily high post count without ever actually saying much of substance.


----------



## Nifft

Points out how whatever the original post was about, it would be better if it used whatever new idea I'm pimping this week.

Space hyphen hypen space initial.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Imruphel said:
			
		

> Posts a quick "I agree" because I'm one of those posters who posts in practically every thread. Of course, I'm upset that the original poster isn't talking about a book I don't have because then I could post something like, "I agree. Even though I don't have the book that seems to be right."
> 
> I then leave the thread with people marvelling at how I have managed to achieve such an extraordinarily high post count without ever actually saying much of substance.




M3 t00.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> Fails to read any of the thread except the original post.
> 
> Quotes the entirety of the original post.
> 
> Makes the exact same point as Jdvn1 using the same Gygax quote.



 Complains that no one ever reads the entire thread, eventhough is guilty of the same thing.


----------



## hong

Nifft said:
			
		

> Points out how whatever the original post was about, it would be better if it used whatever new idea I'm pimping this week.
> 
> Space hyphen hypen space initial.



 Flames Nifft for stealing my pimping schtick.


----------



## Sejs

Makes useless, neutral comment that seems really witty at 2 o'clock in the morning, smirking to myself about how goddamn clever I am.


----------



## D'karr

Bump just to increase the post count.


----------



## D'karr

Do it again, twice is much better.


----------



## D'karr

Hey, my sig...  Where did it go?


----------



## D'karr

D'karr said:
			
		

> Hey, my sig...  Where did it go?



 My sig, my sig...  My kingdom for my sig.


----------



## Silver Moon

Decides to derail the thread by still commenting on the original topic but tossing in analogies to popular culture, interjecting insults about all post-1977 Star Wars films, everything ever done by Joss Whedon and concludes with a statement that the original Battlestar Galactica and even Galactica 1980 are far better than the current series.    Sits back and waits for the Fan Boys to react.


----------



## Nifft

hong said:
			
		

> Flames Nifft for stealing my pimping schtick.




Makes lame joke to play it off, desperately seeking *hong*'s approval, and thus demonstrating what a sad excuse for an amorphous internet entity I really am.


----------



## Rabelais

> Decides to derail the thread by still commenting on the original topic but tossing in analogies to popular culture, interjecting insults about all post-1977 Star Wars films, everything ever done by Joss Whedon and concludes with a statement that the original Battlestar Galactica and even Galactica 1980 are far better than the current series. Sits back and waits for the Fan Boys to react.




The threadjack the Fan Boy is waiting for.  

Multi-page, multi-tiered threat that WILL actually be presented in court to clinch that Restraining Order.

The rant spills over into an incoherent statements about Firefily, and that Joss Whedon is the single greatest human being EVAR, but ends abrubptly because that screeching harpy of a Mother wanted to go out to dinner at a NICE Skippers... The one down the street just wasn't the same since the Health Department closed it down that one time.


----------



## Imruphel

Rabelais said:
			
		

> (snip) The rant spills over into an incoherent statements about Firefily, and that Joss Whedon is the single greatest human being EVAR, but ends abrubptly because that screeching harpy of a Mother wanted to go out to dinner at a NICE Skippers... The one down the street just wasn't the same since the Health Department closed it down that one time.




I get offended that the thread has been derailed and I report the post to the moderators. I'm still upset that the moderators haven't acted on my previous report of a post so I head over to www.rpg.net and start slagging off about ENWorlders.

But first I do a quick post asking for the thread to come back on topic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Decides to derail the thread by still commenting on the original topic but tossing in analogies to popular culture, interjecting insults about all post-1977 Star Wars films, everything ever done by Joss Whedon and concludes with a statement that the original Battlestar Galactica and even Galactica 1980 are far better than the current series.    Sits back and waits for the Fan Boys to react.



 Makes connections between Star Wars and ancient oriental cultures.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Decides to derail the thread by still commenting on the original topic but tossing in analogies to popular culture, interjecting insults about all post-1977 Star Wars films, everything ever done by Joss Whedon and concludes with a statement that the original Battlestar Galactica and even Galactica 1980 are far better than the current series.    Sits back and waits for the Fan Boys to react.




Delurks to point out you forgot to slam Babylon 5, Mission Impossible, & Star Trek


----------



## Cam Banks

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Delurks to point out you forgot to slam Babylon 5, Mission Impossible, & Star Trek




Weeps that he didn't get to say this first then comments at how Farscape always gets the shaft.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Staffan

Points out how this is handled in another RPG.


----------



## Rabelais

Three little words

Jack T. Chick


----------



## Nifft

Snags first post on page 2 out of spite.


----------



## Andor

Post incoherant clarification of original agreement citing irrelevant passages. Derails own post with a complaint about current group. Points out that nothing matters as the lack of new players will doom rpgs.


----------



## Shayuri

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Makes connections between Star Wars and ancient oriental cultures.




Ponders...at length, using comprehensive data from Technical Manuals and the various pertinent novels...the question of who would win a battle between the Death Star and Elminster.


----------



## paradox42

Delurks just long enough to insert a threadjack that both the Death Star and Elminster can't hold a candle to the Borg, then sits back and waits for traditional SW-vs.-ST geek fireworks.

Which never arrive because the post is completely ignored.


----------



## Nyaricus

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Disagrees with previous posters, citing a quote by Gary Gygax.



cites a quote from That Other Guy (tm) and slag on you for not agreeing with me, since you've been my  in other threads. Goes off on how he had some really good cheese last night.

Gets angry over people getting so off-topic on a vitally important thread to the gaming industry and says that Star Wars is not related to the ancient Chinese, but rather the Mongols and their deity Nyaricusisdar00ler. Notes that the '00' is not a typo, and that this is valid ancient Mongolianasticese.

Smiles at the fact that that words rhymes with 'cream cheese' and revels in the fatc that he has again proven his mighty command of the Englishrenanianish language


----------



## Aaron L

Makes a poor attempt at a humorous post and kills the thread.


----------



## Silver Moon

Sits back and lurks in glee at the havok caused by the thread derail about sci-fi movies and tv.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Accuses the OP of being a troll and just bringing up the topic to start a flame-war (again)


----------



## Nyaricus

Counters MavrickWeirdo with the fact that this topic is obviously very pertenent to gaming at large and how it's more important that sci-fi mongolian capt'n kirks.

Declasres him an outsider by right of his user-names suffix and rants about how good cheese is.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Attacks *Nyaricus* for being so foolish to judge a poster by merely a screen name....

And argues that you can only truely appreciate cheese if you live within driving distance of Wisconsin...


----------



## Nyaricus

Rebuts Primitive Screwhead for being another poster with a terrible, masochistic (sp?) name and says that teh best cheese is is found on the moon.

'nuff said.


----------



## Nifft

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Rebuts Primitive Screwhead for being another poster with a terrible, masochistic (sp?) name and says that teh best cheese is is found on the moon.
> 
> 'nuff said.




Points out that an *actual* troll would not post more than once in his troll-thread, thus proving my ancient USENET cred.

 -- N


----------



## Drowbane

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Makes connections between Star Wars and ancient oriental cultures.




Further derails thread by pointing out that George Lucas obviously based SW on Kurasawa's "The Hidden Fortress" and then only lurks, satisfied in a day's work.


----------



## Jdvn1

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> Attacks *Nyaricus* for being so foolish to judge a poster by merely a screen name....
> 
> And argues that you can only truely appreciate cheese if you live within driving distance of Wisconsin...



 Claims the only _true_ cheese comes from France.


----------



## drothgery

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Claims the only _true_ cheese comes from France.




Points out that California actually produces quite a bit of cheese, and not just the Hollywood variety.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Obnoxiously oversized picture which has nothing to do with the flame war at hand, but still manages to insult your intelligence!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Makes an ironic statement to further derail the conversation (i.e. Someone should make this thread a CCG.)


----------



## Nyaricus

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Obnoxiously oversized picture which has nothing to do with the flame war at hand, but still manages to insult your intelligence!



you... you... you big *jerk* you.

States that he has no idea what *Nifft* means and that hollyood, while producing quite a bit of cheese, is of a terrible quality.


----------



## Jdvn1

Drowbane said:
			
		

> Further derails thread by pointing out that George Lucas obviously based SW on Kurasawa's "The Hidden Fortress" and then only lurks, satisfied in a day's work.



 Claims that George Lucas was a fool, and that he accidentally came upon Star Wars anyway, and that he is due no credit.

Moreover, claims that the best cheese is found on Tatooine.


----------



## hong

Insists that Han shot first.


----------



## Imruphel

Finds the longest post in the thread and then quotes it adding a simple "I agree." at the bottom.


----------



## Swedish Chef

Delurks long enough to increase his tiny post count by one, thus making himself feel more manly and studly, then wanders off to flaunt his newfound ego at someone else, before being slapped down and made to feel small again.

Post Count Envy. It's a dirty little secret shame.


----------



## Dragonbait

I cite several posts by people with over 2,000 posts and agree with them, adding nothing new, and ignore anyone with fewer posts.


----------



## Dragonbait

I delete my next post and replace it with 

"Repeat post"


----------



## Dei

Declares that he is in fact "The Lizard King" and that he "Demands your pumkin pie!"


----------



## Dragonbait

By now Diaglo has posted on here and declared that OD&D is much better than any current, popular system.


----------



## Jedi_Solo

Postbot SPAM [which has somehow managed to get in here]

Buy Product X

Visit this website


----------



## Nomad4life

Continues lurking on this thread with no real interest in the topic(s) at hand.  Sadistically waits for things turn really ugly, hopefully enough so to result in several bannings.


----------



## der_kluge

Some people try to offer meaningful, well-though-out advice.

Some people attempt to point out that it's an obvious troll.

Some people argue with the people pointing out that it's an obvious troll, and cite how rude they are to suggest that.


In the end, the originally poster gets banned for one week, and some of those people who were fooled by the troll laugh it off as a good joke, but others become really pissed off, and bitter about the whole process.


Not that I speak from experience, mind you.

Furry sex-related trolls indeed.  Why, I never...


----------



## Agent Oracle

Then, out of nowhere, someone who hasn't been following along comes ut and bumps the entire thread with a post which, while well written, is also fairly stupid and insane, possibly involving one million fifth level heroes versus one eighteenth level lich.


----------



## Ds Da Man

Jedi rule-borg drool.
Back into obscurity.


----------



## Jdvn1

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Some people try to offer meaningful, well-though-out advice.
> 
> Some people attempt to point out that it's an obvious troll.
> 
> Some people argue with the people pointing out that it's an obvious troll, and cite how rude they are to suggest that.



Points all of this out to a moderator, hoping to get the thread closed as quickly as possible.



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> Not that I speak from experience, mind you.
> 
> Furry sex-related trolls indeed.  Why, I never...



Not that anything like this has ever happened (especially on this incarnation of the boards  )


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Points all of this out to a moderator, hoping to get the thread closed as quickly as possible.
> 
> Not that anything like this has ever happened (especially on this incarnation of the boards  )



There is no record of anything like this happening (now)


----------



## Imruphel

Bored by the fact that the thread is dying, drops in some offensive anti-(name of politician) and anti-(name of religion) comments with a vain attempt to disguise same comments as an analysis of Star Wars.


----------



## Swedish Chef

Chants and performs dark rituals to complete the Thread Necromancy Ritual, restoring a pointless post to the front page.

And also increases his tiny post count by yet one more.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Decry's the Chef's Thread Necromancy as inherently evil as it invariably creates a repeat of the entire argument with most of the same people, beating the poor dead horse until it dies in a horrifying and blood curdling manner.

Wanders into a tangent about the alignment system...

Wanders into a tangent about Palidons and terrible GM's who hose them...

Remembers at least 5% of the post should be back on topic and apoligizes for posting at 2 am with a severe headache due to having caffeine withdrawals.

Puts in a smiley to make myself feel better...


----------



## paradox42

Ds Da Man said:
			
		

> Jedi rule-borg drool.
> Back into obscurity.



Released from shrunken-ego lurkdom by the combination of wicked Thread Necromancy and an answer to my original post, quote Da Man's succinct argument and proceed to take it apart piece by piece, word by word, giving the entire thread a new longest post and demonstrating both great intellect and a spectacular lack of wisdom in where to apply it. Adds numerous smileys throughout post to accentuate various remarks, deflect attention from otherwise-ban-inducing flames, and just because I like the cute yellow faces.            :\     

Oh, and increase my post-count by one.


----------



## Nifft

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> you... you... you big *jerk* you.
> 
> States that he has no idea what *Nifft* means and that hollyood, while producing quite a bit of cheese, is of a terrible quality.




Quotes this, because at least it mentions my name, then decides that no one is actually paying attention to me so just hits "post"  without adding anything of substance.

Sulks off to have a scotch. Alone.


----------



## Silver Moon

Lurks again.  Decides to go join Nifft for a drink of scotch. 

Makes a quick nonsense post with one last attempt at derailing the thread by mentioning both 4th Edition and Lord of the Rings.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aahk it's back. What does it take to kill a Meta-Troll?


----------



## Nifft

Snags first post on page 3 out of spite.
 -- N


----------



## paradox42

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Aahk it's back. What does it take to kill a Meta-Troll?



A Meta-Fireball of course. What game have *you* been playing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Swedish Chef said:
			
		

> Chants and performs dark rituals to complete the Thread Necromancy Ritual, restoring a pointless post to the front page.
> 
> And also increases his tiny post count by yet one more.



 Complains about Thread Necromancy, eventhough knows this post bumps the thread, making it more likely to be posted to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Makes a comment about a post on page 1 without having read the rest of the thread...thus missing the particular post having been thoroughly refuted at the bottom of page 2, and arousing the snarky ire of the refuter.
_
EDIT: Apologizes for missing the post on page 2, citing exhaustion as an excuse for inatentiveness.  (Insert appropriate smileys here.)_


----------



## Silver Moon

Makes another post to this thread in order to get postcount up to an even 3000!    Poster delusionally thinks that he is catching up with Crothian.


----------



## Nifft

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Makes another post to this thread in order to get postcount up to an even 3000!    Poster delusionally thinks that he is catching up with Crothian.




Makes an observation about this post in reference to Paladins, and then makes some ill-informed and inciteful claims about what the Paladin really should be, in light of the obvious truth of my opinion on Lawful Good.

 -- N


----------



## Conaill

Quickly drops in to leave a 2-word reply which will undoubtedly be misinterpreted as passive aggressive.


----------



## MoogleEmpMog

Conaill said:
			
		

> Quickly drops in to leave a 2-word reply which will undoubtedly be misinterpreted as passive aggressive.




Complains about the passive-aggressive nature of the previous post.

Suggests another system would model passive-agressive behavior more accurately than D&D.


----------



## Nyaricus

MoogleEmpMog said:
			
		

> Complains about the passive-aggressive nature of the previous post.
> 
> Suggests another system would model passive-agressive behavior more accurately than D&D.



Chimes in with a post talking about how there aren't enough D&D players as-is, and that we should be hoarding each one like dwarves horde gold. Asks previois post "what's your problem ?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Suggests that someone try another game system...


----------



## Nyaricus

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Suggests that someone try another game system...



Suggests that this poster sticks it where the sun don't shine"..."


----------



## Darrin Drader

Pops in and notes that apparently these types of threads are allowed in General Discussion once again. Points out that this was originally my schtick.

Leaves thread.


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Tries to prove that:
a.) Meta-Trolls are a rip-off of Megatron from "Transformers" and 
b.) that only the Timecube can solve OP's problems with the game system...


----------



## PieAndDragon

Adds another irrelevant post just to pimp a story hour, only forgetting to include link to said story hour.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Conaill said:
			
		

> Quickly drops in to leave a 2-word reply which will undoubtedly be misinterpreted as passive aggressive.




Ya think?


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Conaill said:
			
		

> Quickly drops in to leave a 2-word reply which will undoubtedly be misinterpreted as passive aggressive.





			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Ya think?



Yeah, whatever.


----------



## Yellow Sign

detomo said:
			
		

> Adds another irrelevant post just to pimp a story hour, only forgetting to include link to said story hour.




Aplogizes and posts a link to the said story hour. The link is broken.


----------



## Yellow Sign

Panics and posts a picture of a cat with a eye patch and a peg leg.


----------



## Ilium

Posts a long-winded story from his long-lost gaming days, only tangentially related to the subject.


----------



## Conaill

Posts a polite reply subtly implying that anyone who misinterpreted his previous post as passive aggresssive must clearly be mentally deficient.

Offers to explain it more slowly.

Adds smilies throughout.


----------



## AdamBomb

Explains that all these issues have been addressed with the following 3 pages of house rules, which have never actually been play tested, but should neatly address the issues without unbalancing the rest of the game.
Everyone ignores the 3 pages of cut and pasted text.


----------



## IcyCool

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Then, out of nowhere, someone who hasn't been following along comes ut and bumps the entire thread with a post which, while well written, is also fairly stupid and insane, possibly involving one million fifth level heroes versus one eighteenth level lich.




Ignores the thread necromancy in favor of arguing an inane point for pages on end.  Continually states that the arguement is pointless and meaningless, and the opponents agree, but none of them stop arguing.



			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> Makes an observation about this post in reference to Paladins, and then makes some ill-informed and inciteful claims about what the Paladin really should be, in light of the obvious truth of my opinion on Lawful Good.




Inserts a long dissertation on how that company should die a slow death due to its broken game system and egomanical CEO.  Continues to argue that a setting with dimensional rifts as an excuse to include everything (including kitchen-sink shaped aliens) is doomed from the start.

Three posts later, realizes that the poster said _Paladin_.


----------



## Ilium

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Ignores the thread necromancy in favor of arguing an inane point for pages on end.



Responds







			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Continually states that the arguement is pointless and meaningless, and the opponents agree, but none of them stop arguing.



to







			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Inserts a long dissertation on how that company should die a slow death due to its broken game system and egomanical CEO.



every







			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Continues to argue that a setting with dimensional rifts as an excuse to include everything (including kitchen-sink shaped aliens) is doomed from the start.



sentence







			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Three posts later, realizes that the poster said _Paladin_.



individually.


----------



## FickleGM

Has a heart-attack when he realizes that he's pages into a thread without reading post from Crothian, noting that a good troll would be able to pull Crothy into the conversation.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Arrives in the thread days or weeks later. Masochistically reads every word of entire flamewar. Contemplates detailed response to original post and all judged-as-relevant subsequent posts.

Begins typing lengthy response. Accidentally hits Escape key after 7,000 words, wiping out several hours of work.

Posts one-line response describing loss of lengthy response and intent to re-create and post it later.

Never returns to thread.


----------



## Jedi_Solo

"Quotes" a very large picture that drags down loading the page as whole and makes every computer that loads it grind to a halt for the sole purpose of adding: "You owe me a new keyboard" or similar statement.


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Quotes the german translation of an obscure, long out of print sorcebook that noone has heard of


----------



## FickleGM

Inspiration hits and is embodied in a beautiful post that takes just long enough to compose for someone else to post the same thoughts even more eloquently just moments before submitting...


----------



## nonamazing

Angry post about how none of the OP's poll options represent what _I_ really feel.

Describe personal opinion in painstaking detail--it matches poll option #3 exactly.


----------



## Conaill

posts a two-page long diatribe in pretty poor speling and grammar without any puctuation capitalizastion or paragrafs that actually contains an interesting nugget of an idea somewhere down on the second page but which is promptly ignored by everyone becuz its just impossible to read without grinding you're teeth.


----------



## Nyaricus

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> Quotes the german translation of an obscure, long out of print sorcebook that noone has heard of



Says that Vandersex really isn't what you think it is, and that what you think that I think you're thinking isn't very well thought out and you should think about what you say before thinking it before saying what you were thinking what you were saying


----------



## Zamtap

hong said:
			
		

> Insists that Han shot first.




Quoted for truth


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Double Posts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Double Posts


----------



## James Heard

Pimps 12 dollar 4 page PDF now sold in ENWorld Gamestore of which I have written a two paragraph barely related tangent segment on the OP. Claim this settles all meta-trolling issues. Begs for more work. Claims piracy concerns and offends female gamer population with sexist language.


----------



## Conaill

Defends female gamers against sexist language. Claims we need more female gamers. Especially hot ones who are willing to  my .



Fails to see the irony...


----------



## Nyaricus

Conaill said:
			
		

> Defends female gamers against sexist language. Claims we need more female gamers. Especially hot ones who are willing to  my .
> 
> 
> 
> Fails to see the irony...



comes up with a confused post about what's with all the smileys, and the fact that I know plenty of hot gamer chicks willing to wash your Ford.


----------



## Nifft

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I know plenty of hot gamer chicks willing to wash your Ford.




Points out that this is a euphamism for an act that would cause Eric's grandmother to blush.

 -- N


----------



## Nyaricus

Nifft said:
			
		

> Points out that this is a euphamism for an act that would cause Eric's grandmother to blush.
> 
> -- N



I just can't win, can I? *fizzle**fizzle*


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I just can't win, can I? *fizzle**fizzle*




Nope


----------



## Nifft

Nabs first post on page ... whatever this is ... out of spite. And habit.

 -- N


----------



## Tsillanabor

Zamtap said:
			
		

> Quoted for truth




Quotes for truth.


----------



## Tsillanabor

Thyn dubble post sto cumpian about evrones bid seelling, ignoaring the fact thit thiss jok wuq done just last pagee.


----------



## paradox42

Tsillanabor said:
			
		

> Thyn dubble post sto cumpian about evrones bid seelling, ignoaring the fact thit thiss jok wuq done just last pagee.



Points out four spelling errors in quoted post about spelling errors, along with two grammatical mistakes just to be a *complete* prig. Somehow misses the irony of it all- or maybe just doesn't care. It's so hard to tell these days.


----------



## James Heard

Corrects grammatical errors and spelling mistakes in previous post, goes on to complain about everyone being hard on Palladium and reports that GURPS is the One True Game. Continues to complain about female gamers, edits post later to remove several references that would get him in trouble with Eric's grandmother.


----------



## Nyaricus

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> Nope



posts only a single word, most likely "damn".


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> posts only a single word, most likely "damn".




Recomends a pdf about giant beavers


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Asks, tangentially, if it includes anything about vampire beavers out for blood...


----------



## Imruphel

I post that I don't have the book that was mentioned in a previous post but mention that the analysis provided sounds fair.

I then go and wonder why I have one of the board's highest post counts.


----------



## Agent Oracle

I point out a minor flaw in an argument from two pages ago with an oversized quote from the PHB.


----------



## hong

Makes random, off-topic comment that bumps thread back to the first page.


----------



## Tsillanabor

Just when the thread was last on the page...

BUMP!!!


----------



## paradox42

Nominates previous post for a Rory for "Most Gratuitous Bump Award."


----------



## Imruphel

Decides to also go the grammar-nazi route.

Chooses to take offence at the inability of most posters to differentiate between "it's" ("it is") and "its" (the possessive form of it).

Chooses to be even more offensive by mentioning that it's no surprise as most posters on the boards don't have English as a first language as they come from the USA.

Attracts formal warning from a mod.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Having read every page, lauding Nifft for his efforts...out of spite...

Then goes on to decide that grammar was also his most annoying peeve with the entire thread and goes nazi not on the "it's" and "its" issue but on "then" and "than."

Low post count coupled with long ago join date causes this post to be completely ignored for three more pages when someone will flame me on the "then-than" issue.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pfosten etwas in einer Fremdsprache, seine anderen Plakate gerade zu verwirren und zu betreffen.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Get the above post translated, then deny it has anything to do with the topic before adding a lengthy rebuttal to the entire idea.

The rebuttal of course has nothing at all to do with the original post, and only serves to boost post count for me and for everyone else who decides to flame me for it.


----------



## Silver Moon

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Nominates previous post for a Rory for "Most Gratuitous Bump Award."



Takes offense and rattles off angry rant about the nomination, citing links to other threads where more gratuitous bumps had taken place.    Suggests that this be done as a poll question.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

¡Tiene aún más diversión el fijar en diversas idiomas!


----------



## Imruphel

Doko ni ikimasu ka?


----------



## Nifft

Nabs first ... oh whatever. G'nite! -- N


----------



## Tsillanabor

Nabs 142nd post out of spite.


----------



## Psychic Warrior

New to the thread and trying desperate to look 'cool' posts lengthy diatribe about how the old days weren't all days of wine and roses and that people should take off their rose coloured glasses.  Looks really stupid as he misspells 'roses' twice.


----------



## Gold Roger

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Pfosten etwas in einer Fremdsprache, seine anderen Plakate gerade zu verwirren und zu betreffen.




Beschwehrt sich über babelfish übersetzungen und poster die solche benutzen.


----------



## Tsillanabor

Gold Roger said:
			
		

> Beschwehrt sich über babelfish übersetzungen und poster die solche benutzen.



Wishes he had said babelfish.


----------



## Elemental

Useless, self-congratulating post that predicts this thread will turn into a flamewar before long.


----------



## Psychic Warrior

Elemental said:
			
		

> Useless, self-congratulating post that predicts this thread will turn into a flamewar before long.




Flames Elemental for suggesting such a thing.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Points out that the most broken ability of the Meta-Troll, is the way it ensnares Trolls.
(Leaving the rest of the boards quite pleasant actually   ).


----------



## paradox42

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Points out that the most broken ability of the Meta-Troll, is the way it ensnares Trolls.
> (Leaving the rest of the boards quite pleasant actually   ).



Again points out that nothing solves a broken Meta-Troll like a Meta-Fireball.   

Post is promptly flamed by five different posters who decry the "kill them and take their stuff" aspect of D&D play.


----------



## paradox42

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Takes offense and rattles off angry rant about the nomination, citing links to other threads where more gratuitous bumps had taken place.    Suggests that this be done as a poll question.



Takes the high road and retracts Rory nomination, agreeing with Silver Moon. Secretly, does all this just so I can post the perennial joke phrase "I sit corrected."


----------



## Swedish Chef

Pops back in and quotes an irrelevant post from 2 pages ago. Rips the poster to shreds for their obvious stupidity. Of course, having completely mis-quoted the entire thing, is promptly flamed for being a moron himself.

And increases his post count one more time, yet has not contributed much in such few posts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Suggests that the Meta-Troll try a different Metagame (like maybe _Melee/Wizard/In The Labyrinth_).


----------



## Andor

Posts incoherant and poorly spleled post ranting about obsessive attacks on gamers who agree with the sage. Cites two examples that do not relate to his own post or the thread. Makes out of the blue comment about how I only play half-naked gnome women that manages to make everyone feel uncomfortable.


----------



## barsoomcore

Ask if I can subscribe to OP's newsletter.


----------



## Jdvn1

I, for one, welcome our new-found OP overlords.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Quotes the previous poster even though my statement has nothing to do with his (or hers, and insists on using both gender pronouns).

Makes a completely non sequitur statement and/or argument about religion, despite knowing the rules and being a board member for some time.


----------



## demiurge1138

Uses Order of the Stick as an example of why the OP is wrong.


----------



## Slife

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Uses Order of the Stick as an example of why the OP is wrong.




Uses overly long, but nonetheless out-of-context rules quotations to prove both OP and OoTS to be faulty.  

Subsequent inquiry will reveal these rules to have been from ADnD or [insert system of choice].


Unfavorably describes Demiurge's parents.


----------



## Nyaricus

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> Recomends a pdf about giant beavers



Rants off with a post in WAY too big letters about how Infernal Teddy needs to KEEP IT GRANDMA FRIENDLY, then goes on to say that indeed *barsoomcore* can subscribe to my newsletter, and that *Jdvn1* better have tea and crumpets piping hot awaiting me 

Starts talking about cheese again.


----------



## Andor

Long post about the superiority of american cheese. Ends with question about roman cheeses.


----------



## Nifft

Points out that I've been VERY friendly with Eric's gran-- SIGNAL LOST


----------



## LightPhoenix

Note's that Eric's grandma is a very nice lady, but Eric's grandpa is a dirty, dirty man.


----------



## Jdvn1

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> *Jdvn1* better have tea and crumpets piping hot awaiting me
> 
> Starts talking about cheese again.



Ignores discussions about cheese to interject that mocha lattes are the one true drink.


----------



## Nifft

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ignores discussions about cheese to interject that mocha lattes are the one true drink.




my old cup of 1974 unfiltered turkish coffee is the one true drink all lattes are a pale imitation of teh real thing.

 -- N

_[size=-1]Edit: fix "the" to read "teh"[/size]_


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ignores discussions about cheese to interject that mocha lattes are the one true drink.



 Excuse me, mocha lattes are sooo 4E; Ovaltine is the 1 true drink (Nothing like OV&Dmilk).


----------



## Jdvn1

Claims that old coffees were weak attempts to become the pinnacle of coffees, which is the mocha latte.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

My hat of latte no limit!


----------



## Silver Moon

Criticizes previous posters for attempting to derail the thread with the coffee discussion while simultaneously adding a new derail by making reference to films by Kevin Smith.   Also make's reference to the original topic after having gone back and reread the opening posts,  having forgotten what that topic actually was.


----------



## Imruphel

Smugly mentions the superiority of red cordial. I mean, if you really want a hit, you want a hit; right?

Wonders whether those damned Yankees with their 'tard-level English know what cordial is....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Has no idea what poster means by cordial, but it doesn't sound friendly!  

Counters with suggestion about Cajun cuisine and American alcoholic beverages (other than beer)...


----------



## ssampier

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Claims that old coffees were weak attempts to become the pinnacle of coffees, which is the mocha latte.




Rants that old skoolers don't need any fancy coffee. All you need is strong coffee (shot of bourbon is optional).


----------



## Nyaricus

Nifft said:
			
		

> Points out that I've been VERY friendly with Eric's gran-- SIGNAL LOST



Oh dear


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rants that ooooooold schoolers don't need fancy coffees- likes his burbon with java optional!


----------



## Tolen Mar

Posts this time only to mention that he put together a long diatribe about cheese, coffee, cordials, grandmothers, trolls, and game systems and how they all need to be dumped into the biggest black hole that can be found.

Then mentions that the only reason you can't read it is because he did it all in the same fashion silent bob would do it, ending with "Excitement, Adventure, a Jedi craves not these things."


----------



## Dragonbait

rants about teepees


----------



## Jdvn1

Claims that he had written the ultimate essay on historical coffees, how they fail to live up to their modern counterparts, and how future coffees have no place to grow, complete with alcoholic/non-alcoholic varieties, but it was lost when he hit the wrong button.


----------



## Gold Roger

Quotes a random post and dissagrees only to state in his elaboration the exact same points the originally quoted post made.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Quotes the entire post, but fails to add anything to it.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Then double posts.


----------



## freebfrost

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Quotes the entire post, but fails to add anything to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complains about people not being able to quote correctly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Agent Oracle

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Tolen Mar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Entire Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes the entire post, but fails to add anything to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Complains about people not being able to quote correctly.
Click to expand...



Hopes he fixed the error, and firmly enjoys nesting quotes.


----------



## James Heard

[Sblock]







			
				Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> freebfrost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tolen Mar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Entire Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes the entire post, but fails to add anything to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complains about people not being able to quote correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopes he fixed the error, and firmly enjoys nesting quotes.
Click to expand...


[/Sblock]
Sblocks the entire post, complaining about people not sblocking large amounts of nested quotes.


----------



## airwalkrr

Invokes Occam's Razor to try and disprove Jdvn1's hasty remarks.


----------



## Tsillanabor

Tries to keep a post on every page.


----------



## The Iron Mark

Makes a remark on the original topic without realizing it has been resolved and a new, but similar topic is now being discussed.


----------



## hong

Refrains from saying that he never metatroll he didn't like, because that line's been, you know, beaten to death. You know.


----------



## freebfrost

Bitterly rants that posts like these are exactly what takes the magic out of gaming and pines for the "old days" when magic-users and elves (the class) ruled the roost and no one knew how to kill a troll.

Angrily states that I am leaving gaming as a result.


----------



## freebfrost

Starts new thread talking about my new game and how it will be different.


----------



## Imruphel

Starts ranting about the CR ratings of the tanar'ri lords in Hordes of the Abyss completely unaware that that's from a different thread. Notwithstanding that simple fact, multiple replies are expected....


----------



## Dragonbait

Imruphel said:
			
		

> Starts ranting about the CR ratings of the tanar'ri lords in Hordes of the Abyss completely unaware that that's from a different thread. Notwithstanding that simple fact, multiple replies are expected....




Continues the diatride of the quoted rant, writing a long-winded essay about how the tanar'ri of his world are not the same as those from the stanadard d20 settings, and so the book is useless to him, and thus a book that should never have come out. Of course, he fails to realize that he made this same complaint on two other threads in the same day, and that he totally missed the point of not only the original post and ensuing ar, but he missed the point of the quote above. He then takes a break in the middle of writing the rant, and returns a minute or two later with a different attitude.


----------



## Dragonbait

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> Imruphel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts ranting about the CR ratings of the tanar'ri lords in Hordes of the Abyss completely unaware that that's from a different thread. Notwithstanding that simple fact, multiple replies are expected....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continues the diatride of the quoted rant, writing a long-winded essay about how the tanar'ri of his world are not the same as those from the stanadard d20 settings, and so the book is useless to him, and thus a book that should never have come out. Of course, he fails to realize that he made this same complaint on two other threads in the same day, and that he totally missed the point of not only the original post and ensuing ar, but he missed the point of the quote above. He then takes a break in the middle of writing the rant, and returns a minute or two later with a different attitude.
Click to expand...



Quotes himself, and adds another thought in a new post rather than adding it to the previous post.


----------



## Shade

Joins thread and chimes in after reading only first few posts.

Quotes something for truth.

Fixes something for ya.

Rambles on for paragraphs about "in my campaign...", despite the fact that no one cares about my campaign.

Speaks condescendingly, but adds a smily face, thereby making my snarkiness acceptable.


----------



## freebfrost

Imruphel said:
			
		

> Starts ranting about the CR ratings of the tanar'ri lords in Hordes of the Abyss completely unaware that that's from a different thread. Notwithstanding that simple fact, multiple replies are expected....



Mega-rant about the _fact_ that there are no tanar'ri in my campaign - never have been, never will - because they are DEMONS, plain and simple.  

Angrily states that anyone thinking differently is "too young" to understand or just wussed out to the BADD gang.

(Also complains about devils and daemons, but more quietly since demons were always the coolest of the bunch.)


----------



## Shade

Despite the fact that no one agrees with me, I speak for a massive underrepresented segment of gaming.

I continue to post, ignoring all disagreement, then cross-post on several other forums.


----------



## Agent Oracle

[quotes=Original Poster] Blah blah blah[/quote]

Counter-point blah, blah, blah

[quotes] blah blah derpa blah[/quote]

Counter blah-blah derpa blah


----------



## James Heard

Wanders into the thread with his first and only post, calls everyone on EnWorld a bunch of geeks of questionable sexuality, declares that he shall beat to death anyone who challenges him, asks for directions on how to play, admits he has unusual and troubling feelings about his father's livestock, complains that he can't find a girlfriend, asks if gaming really allows one to talk with the devil and how that's working out for everyone, admits to being not very popular in Middle School, and that he still wets the bed.


----------



## freebfrost

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Counter blah-blah derpa blah



Makes obvious Monty Python joke about whether we're talking a African or European derpa...


----------



## Elemental

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> Continues the diatride of the quoted rant, writing a long-winded essay about how the tanar'ri of his world are not the same as those from the stanadard d20 settings, and so the book is useless to him, and thus a book that should never have come out. Of course, he fails to realize that he made this same complaint on two other threads in the same day, and that he totally missed the point of not only the original post and ensuing ar, but he missed the point of the quote above. He then takes a break in the middle of writing the rant, and returns a minute or two later with a different attitude.




Wonders what a paladin would do in this situation.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Elemental said:
			
		

> Wonders what a paladin would do in this situation.



Considers the problem, then answers it in a manner which, while logical, is not alltogether satisfying for the character's flavor.


----------



## orsal

James Heard said:
			
		

> Wanders into the thread with his first and only post, calls everyone on EnWorld a bunch of geeks of questionable sexuality, declares that he shall beat to death anyone who challenges him, asks for directions on how to play, admits he has unusual and troubling feelings about his father's livestock, complains that he can't find a girlfriend, asks if gaming really allows one to talk with the devil and how that's working out for everyone, admits to being not very popular in Middle School, and that he still wets the bed.




I reply with an ironic insult, hoping that it will be too subtle for James Heard to recognize as a put-down (for the tone of his post suggests that he does not have a very subtle mind) but that everyone else will approve of my sentiments.


----------



## James Heard

Elemental said:
			
		

> Wonders what a paladin would do in this situation.



Argues that a paladin wouldn't. Declares a land war in Asia. Makes a long-winded anecdote about several paladins he's played. Snipes at VtM players and LARPers. Calls the person who admitted bedwetting names. Muses about what his aforementioned paladins would do with an elf. Rest of message is editted away by moderators before anyone really gets a chance to read it.


----------



## Ilium

Marvels at the length of a thread that discusses nothing.


----------



## Dragonbait

Is surprised that in no one has posted the traditional response to a troll post:


----------



## Swedish Chef

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> Is surprised that in no one has posted the traditional response to a troll post:




Denounces the imagery in the above post and loudly proclaims himself to be above feeding trolls.

Then posts a diatribe about how DragonLance should be made the new core setting for 4th Ed.


----------



## James Heard

Denounces the imagery in the above posts as blatant copyright violation, internet piracy, real piracy, and an example of how teenage girls are raping the food from his grandmother's mouth. Says that he really enjoyed the Dragonlance novels, and hopes they translate well to the film version which he suggests should feature Raistlin played by Billy Dee Williams. Wonders what the people complaining about meta-troll are smoking.


----------



## Slife

Ilium said:
			
		

> Marvels at the length of a thread that discusses nothing.



QWALATNU


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Taunts Nifft that he didn't get the first post on page six - for spite


----------



## fanboy2000

*Let's see what this thread is about.........*

Comes in late, reads half the thread, skips to the flaming, and then posts nothing of value.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Bitterly rants that posts like these are exactly what takes the magic out of gaming and pines for the "old days" when magic-users and elves (the class) ruled the roost and no one knew how to kill a troll.
> 
> Angrily states that I am leaving gaming as a result.




You forgot to mention "Sense of Wonder"


----------



## Shayuri

*realizes with horror that not even the Death Star can kill a troll*


----------



## Kastil

Balantly ignores the 5+ pages of posting, gives her own views that make as much sense as a babbling two year old with a mouth full of chewed crayon.  Draw a quick parallel between Obi wan and 3e paladins before disappearing from Enworld again.


----------



## Silver Moon

Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher Quentin Tarantino.




Fixed it for you.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Originally Posted by Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher Quentin Tarantino. Kevin Smith







			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.





Fixed that for ya...


(Woot! 500 posts!  I'm movin' up!)


----------



## Agent Oracle

Originally Posted by Originally Posted by Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher, Quentin Tarantino Kevin Smith The recently reincarnated Ed Wood





Fixed EVERYONE for you.


----------



## Slife

Posts entirely to look at new avatar/signature/postcount


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Fixed that for ya...
> 
> 
> (Woot! 500 posts!  I'm movin' up!)




But people might go watch _Jay & Silent Bob, There & Back Again_, just for the scene with them trading riddles with golum.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher, Quentin Tarantino Kevin Smith The recently reincarnated Ed Wood Spike Lee & John Woo working together.





You people just don't have the contacts that I do.


----------



## IcyCool

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Spike Lee & John Woo working together




Posts a long-winded rant about how there will be an inevitable change to the riddle-scene ending wherein doves fly by in slow motion as Bilbo draws his 9mms from his pockets and blazes away at Gollum while diving to the side screaming, "This is what I had in my pockets, b*tch!"

Then posts that he'd actually like to see that movie.


----------



## Ilium

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Posts a long-winded rant about how there will be an inevitable change to the riddle-scene ending wherein doves fly by in slow motion as Bilbo draws his 9mms from his pockets and blazes away at Gollum while diving to the side screaming, "This is what I had in my pockets, b*tch!"
> 
> Then posts that he'd actually like to see that movie.




Points out how similar this is to the scene as described in Bored of the Rings, in which Bilbo's hand is stayed by pity: "Pity I've run out of bullets".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Posts a long-winded rant about how there will be an inevitable change to the riddle-scene ending wherein doves fly by in slow motion as Bilbo draws his 9mms from his pockets and blazes away at Gollum while diving to the side screaming, "This is what I had in my pockets, b*tch!"




That would be more _John Singleton_ & John Woo than Spike Lee & John Woo...

In a Spike Lee film, Bilbo would ask- with aggression- why Gollum thinks he has the right to question a Hobbit from the Shire...when Gollum reveals his former "Hobbitude," Bilbo would be distressed and shocked (in extreme, fish-eye closeup)...THEN drawing his 9mms from his pockets and blazes away at Gollum while diving to the side screaming something about "doing the right thing."

Soundtrack by Anthrax & Public Enemy- breakout single from the CD: "Fight the Sauron."


----------



## barsoomcore

James Heard said:
			
		

> Wanders into the thread with his first and only post, calls everyone on EnWorld a bunch of geeks of questionable sexuality, declares that he shall beat to death anyone who challenges him, asks for directions on how to play, admits he has unusual and troubling feelings about his father's livestock, complains that he can't find a girlfriend, asks if gaming really allows one to talk with the devil and how that's working out for everyone, admits to being not very popular in Middle School, and that he still wets the bed.



Apologises to everyone for Dad's behaviour. Promises to never let Dad touch the computer again.


----------



## barsoomcore

James Heard said:
			
		

> Teenage girls are raping the food from his grandmother's mouth.



Mentions that Great-Grandma's been dead for forty years, Dad. Then wonders what teenage girls Dad's been hanging with.


----------



## James Heard

Mentions that the poster is a teenage girl, watches thread devolve further into several pages of gamers proclaiming they don't have a problem with teenage female gamers, with addresses, home phone numbers, and passport photos, promising to show aforementioned female gamers "a good time" if they'd only come to their game Sunday. Several long time gamers dismiss the notion that there are such animals as female gamers entirely, citing previous poster's father as an example of what happens when gamers and women mix, many posters proclaim they are in fact female gamers, and call for bans on chauvenist gamers in previous thread. Thread goes ominously silent for several hours when one female poster posts a picture of her Wookie.


----------



## Shade




----------



## Agent Oracle

Shade said:
			
		

>




Marvels... then makes a mildly dumb comment about something incredibly obvious.


----------



## Tolen Mar

OMFG!

She shaved her wookie!


----------



## Dragonbait

We need more funny photos on this board...

and to get back to the tollishness..
Directly links this thread to SomethingAwful and gets banned on both.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> She shaved her wookie!




She did it all for the wookie! (Wha?) The wookie! (Wha?) The wookie!


----------



## Imruphel

Simply declares that several of the previous posts are gay.

The anti-homophobe lobby steps out in force to complain about my use of the word "gay" in such a context.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bets (irrelevantly) that at least one poster is named Guy (pronounced GEE).  Laughs to self at wittiness.


----------



## Jdvn1

Claims that the name of his third cousin, twice removed, is Guy, and that he's a wonderful person, and that he doesn't see what's so funny about the name.

Then, hours later, realizes the humor in the situation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Continues down his own tangent, noting a really cool Sonic Youth album named _Goo_.


----------



## Jdvn1

Asks Dannyalcatraz to keep off-topic conversations in other threads, though he himself took the conversation off topic many times previous.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Studiously ignores Jdvn1 while reading _Gor._


----------



## Jdvn1

Spoiler



Includes a snarky spoiler. Laughs all the way to the asylum.


----------



## paradox42

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Includes a snarky spoiler. Laughs all the way to the asylum.



Quotes the spoiler post and takes off the spoiler tags for ease of context with reply, completely oblivious to the fact that this ruins the surprise for everybody the spoiler tags were in fact put in place to satisfy.


----------



## airwalkrr

Enters long rant about people posting spoilers without warning. Makes subtle suggestion that all such individuals should be taken to some remote back alley and shot at close range with a powerful shotgun. Digresses into a discussion of shotguns and how he wishes they were used in D&D more often. Then chides several other posters for taking the thread off topic and forcing him to join in by being idiots and necessitating his enlightenment.


----------



## Silver Moon

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Enters long rant about people posting spoilers without warning.



Makes lengthy post in total agreement with airwalkrr.  Post includes several examples, each of them a major spoiler, and neglects to put warning labels on any of them.    Also tosses in a comment about it being better that Han Solo didn't shoot first.


----------



## Hairfoot

Reads only first and sixth pages of thread.  Re-states stale argument.

Posters who perceive themselves as losers of said argument embrace a new round of dead horse flogging.


----------



## Hairfoot

Then quotes an entire 3-page post, including smileys and asides.  Adds a one-line bon mot.


----------



## Imruphel

> * * *     EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site THREAD  * * *
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> THREAD : [Meta-Troll]
> Started at 05-13-06 03:07 PM by Nyaricus
> Visit at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162202
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 1]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-13-06 03:07 PM
> Title : [Meta-Troll]
> 
> I start a thread talking about how (d20 furry sex roleplaying is teh best / 4th edition is coming and will r00l 3.x / 5th edition, likewise, will fix all of 4th editions blatant design problems and lead us into a new Golden Age of gaming / Intellifilter was a good idea and that I want it back on the boards [and BTW ards are the best class! ce yourself for their onslaught of are might!!!!] / Keen and mproved Crit shouldn't stack / high level fighters are teh suck / ards/Wizards doesn't care about it customers and is losing money / magic items ruin the game and there is too much character reliance on them / my hat of d02 kno no limit / so on and so forth) and say that this is the best line of thought and that other people are so dumb and misguided by thinking any other way and that you should eb ashamed your DM taought you that way and with relish I tell you that this is obviously the right way to think, and that you are a troglodyte to think any other way. Obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 2]
> Author : Andor
> Date : 05-13-06 04:23 PM
> 
> I agree.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 3]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-13-06 04:39 PM
> 
> Disagrees with previous posters, citing a quote by Gary Gygax.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 4]
> Author : Aus_Snow
> Date : 05-13-06 05:22 PM
> 
> Hm, no. It's all how you look at it. And you're obviously not *looking* at it right.
> 
> Because I say so.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 5]
> Author : Gold Roger
> Date : 05-13-06 08:38 PM
> 
> I hijack this thread with a personal complaint that is related to the original thread over five corners. I state that everyone that doesn't agree with me is a poopyhead.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 6]
> Author : hong
> Date : 05-13-06 10:24 PM
> 
> Mention that the old farts did all this years ago.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 7]
> Author : orsal
> Date : 05-14-06 12:30 AM
> 
> I respond to Gold Roger's sweeping generalization, demonstrating by a thorough mathematical analysis based on publish statistical evidence that at most, between 2/3 and 3/4 (the actual proportion in my calculations is sqrt(1/2)) of all people who disagree with him can possibly be poopyheads, and that the number is probably rather lower than that. 99% of readers glance at my post, see mathematics, and read ahead. The other 1% immediately check my calculations. At first there seems to be a miscalculation, but it turns out it is a typo in an intermediate step; when that is corrected, my final answer turns out to be correct.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 8]
> Author : Ambrus
> Date : 05-14-06 12:40 AM
> 
> Chides Orsal and Gold Roger for being off topic and then quotes a single line from Nyaricus' orginal post with one word bolded as proof that he's a stupid-head and ends by mentioning that my cat just had kittens.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 9]
> Author : Brent_Nall
> Date : 05-14-06 12:57 AM
> 
> Fails to read any of the thread except the original post.
> 
> Quotes the entirety of the original post.
> 
> Makes the exact same point as Jdvn1 using the same Gygax quote.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 10]
> Author : Olgar Shiverstone
> Date : 05-14-06 01:03 AM
> 
> Says something musing but only tangentially related to the topic.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 11]
> Author : Land Outcast
> Date : 05-14-06 01:29 AM
> 
> First the reply is considered a Hateful Answer(C) but then in further posts it is somehow proven that there is no hate, only love for the truth.
> 
> Second the reply is being pondered about wether it contains anything.
> 
> Third the answer to the previous question is a dialectical "yes", which invalidates all previous answers because they failed to make the same points as I did (including this one).
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 12]
> Author : Turanil
> Date : 05-14-06 01:51 AM
> 
> (Just wanted to add a post to an otherwise useless thread...)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 13]
> Author : Rabelais
> Date : 05-14-06 01:58 AM
> 
> I get angry about the reason for the post, stating that this isn't how it used to be done here at ENWorld, pointing to my registration date so that you all know I'm old school.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 14]
> Author : Cam Banks
> Date : 05-14-06 01:59 AM
> 
> Invokes Godwin's Law and is soundly flamed for it.
> 
> Claims he has had enough and will be leaving the forums forever but posts the next day as if nothing had happened.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 15]
> Author : GuardianLurker
> Date : 05-14-06 02:02 AM
> 
> Disagrees with the original poster, citing RPG history/evolution.
> 
> Everyone ignores the post.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 16]
> Author : Rabelais
> Date : 05-14-06 02:15 AM
> 
> 133t d03$/\/'t /\/\4k3 y0ur p01/\/t c133r3r, but 1t 1$ t0ugh 2 typ3.
> 
> n00b
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 17]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 05-14-06 02:53 AM
> 
> Mention that the old farts did all this years ago.
> 
> Takes offense at comment.   Mentions role playing games back during the Great Depression and World War II and tells of walking seven miles uphill through driving rain, ice, snow and hail of frogs and locusts in order to game.   Fills three more paragraphs with further examples.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 18]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-14-06 03:00 AM
> 
> I report the post and tell the moderators that there's too much foul language on these boards disguised by smilies and ask why Diaglo is allowed to post the same comments over and over again. I then point out that rpg.net wouldn't put up with it.
> 
> The moderators then ignore my report.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 19]
> Author : Ambrus
> Date : 05-14-06 05:17 AM
> 
> Somehow manages to equate the original poster's viewpoint with fascism and he with nazis; offering no valid correlation between the two.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 20]
> Author : ThirdWizard
> Date : 05-14-06 06:52 AM
> 
> Flames the OP saying that it offends me greatly.
> 
> States that I won't be posting in this thread again.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 21]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-14-06 07:41 AM
> 
> lurks, thinking how superior I am to these petty arguments
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 22]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-14-06 12:43 PM
> 
> Posts a quick "I agree" because I'm one of those posters who posts in practically every thread. Of course, I'm upset that the original poster isn't talking about a book I don't have because then I could post something like, "I agree. Even though I don't have the book that seems to be right."
> 
> I then leave the thread with people marvelling at how I have managed to achieve such an extraordinarily high post count without ever actually saying much of substance.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 23]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-14-06 01:49 PM
> 
> Points out how whatever the original post was about, it would be better if it used whatever new idea I'm pimping this week (http://enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161597).
> 
> Space hyphen hypen space initial.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 24]
> Author : Twiggly the Gnome
> Date : 05-14-06 01:57 PM
> 
> Posts a quick "I agree" because I'm one of those posters who posts in practically every thread. Of course, I'm upset that the original poster isn't talking about a book I don't have because then I could post something like, "I agree. Even though I don't have the book that seems to be right."
> 
> I then leave the thread with people marvelling at how I have managed to achieve such an extraordinarily high post count without ever actually saying much of substance.
> 
> M3 t00.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 25]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-14-06 04:42 PM
> 
> Fails to read any of the thread except the original post.
> 
> Quotes the entirety of the original post.
> 
> Makes the exact same point as Jdvn1 using the same Gygax quote.
> Complains that no one ever reads the entire thread, eventhough is guilty of the same thing.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 26]
> Author : hong
> Date : 05-14-06 05:43 PM
> 
> Points out how whatever the original post was about, it would be better if it used whatever new idea I'm pimping this week (http://enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161597).
> 
> Space hyphen hypen space initial.
> Flames Nifft for stealing my pimping schtick (http://www.zipworld.com.au/~hong/ih).
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 27]
> Author : Sejs
> Date : 05-14-06 07:08 PM
> 
> Makes useless, neutral comment that seems really witty at 2 o'clock in the morning, smirking to myself about how goddamn clever I am.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 28]
> Author : D'karr
> Date : 05-14-06 09:53 PM
> 
> Bump just to increase the post count.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 29]
> Author : D'karr
> Date : 05-14-06 09:54 PM
> 
> Do it again, twice is much better.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 30]
> Author : D'karr
> Date : 05-14-06 09:55 PM
> 
> Hey, my sig...  Where did it go?
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 31]
> Author : D'karr
> Date : 05-14-06 09:57 PM
> 
> Hey, my sig...  Where did it go?
> My sig, my sig...  My kingdom for my sig.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 32]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 05-14-06 11:02 PM
> 
> Decides to derail the thread by still commenting on the original topic but tossing in analogies to popular culture, interjecting insults about all post-1977 Star Wars films, everything ever done by Joss Whedon and concludes with a statement that the original Battlestar Galactica and even Galactica 1980 are far better than the current series.    Sits back and waits for the Fan Boys to react.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 33]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-14-06 11:40 PM
> 
> Flames Nifft for stealing my pimping schtick (http://www.zipworld.com.au/~hong/ih).
> 
> Makes lame joke to play it off, desperately seeking hong's approval, and thus demonstrating what a sad excuse for an amorphous internet entity I really am.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 34]
> Author : Rabelais
> Date : 05-15-06 12:05 AM
> 
> Decides to derail the thread by still commenting on the original topic but tossing in analogies to popular culture, interjecting insults about all post-1977 Star Wars films, everything ever done by Joss Whedon and concludes with a statement that the original Battlestar Galactica and even Galactica 1980 are far better than the current series. Sits back and waits for the Fan Boys to react.
> 
> The threadjack the Fan Boy is waiting for.
> 
> Multi-page, multi-tiered threat that WILL actually be presented in court to clinch that Restraining Order.
> 
> The rant spills over into an incoherent statements about Firefily, and that Joss Whedon is the single greatest human being EVAR, but ends abrubptly because that screeching harpy of a Mother wanted to go out to dinner at a NICE Skippers... The one down the street just wasn't the same since the Health Department closed it down that one time.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 35]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-15-06 01:12 AM
> 
> (snip) The rant spills over into an incoherent statements about Firefily, and that Joss Whedon is the single greatest human being EVAR, but ends abrubptly because that screeching harpy of a Mother wanted to go out to dinner at a NICE Skippers... The one down the street just wasn't the same since the Health Department closed it down that one time.
> 
> I get offended that the thread has been derailed and I report the post to the moderators. I'm still upset that the moderators haven't acted on my previous report of a post so I head over to www.rpg.net and start slagging off about ENWorlders.
> 
> But first I do a quick post asking for the thread to come back on topic.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 36]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-15-06 01:56 AM
> 
> Decides to derail the thread by still commenting on the original topic but tossing in analogies to popular culture, interjecting insults about all post-1977 Star Wars films, everything ever done by Joss Whedon and concludes with a statement that the original Battlestar Galactica and even Galactica 1980 are far better than the current series.    Sits back and waits for the Fan Boys to react.
> Makes connections between Star Wars and ancient oriental cultures.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 37]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-15-06 02:08 AM
> 
> Decides to derail the thread by still commenting on the original topic but tossing in analogies to popular culture, interjecting insults about all post-1977 Star Wars films, everything ever done by Joss Whedon and concludes with a statement that the original Battlestar Galactica and even Galactica 1980 are far better than the current series.    Sits back and waits for the Fan Boys to react.
> 
> Delurks to point out you forgot to slam Babylon 5, Mission Impossible, & Star Trek
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 38]
> Author : Cam Banks
> Date : 05-15-06 02:10 AM
> 
> Delurks to point out you forgot to slam Babylon 5, Mission Impossible, & Star Trek
> 
> Weeps that he didn't get to say this first then comments at how Farscape always gets the shaft.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 39]
> Author : Staffan
> Date : 05-15-06 02:24 AM
> 
> Points out how this is handled in another RPG.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 40]
> Author : Rabelais
> Date : 05-15-06 05:03 AM
> 
> Three little words
> 
> Jack T. Chick
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 41]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-15-06 05:25 AM
> 
> Snags first post on page 2 out of spite.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 42]
> Author : Andor
> Date : 05-15-06 05:28 AM
> 
> Post incoherant clarification of original agreement citing irrelevant passages. Derails own post with a complaint about current group. Points out that nothing matters as the lack of new players will doom rpgs.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 43]
> Author : Shayuri
> Date : 05-15-06 05:36 AM
> 
> Makes connections between Star Wars and ancient oriental cultures.
> 
> Ponders...at length, using comprehensive data from Technical Manuals and the various pertinent novels...the question of who would win a battle between the Death Star and Elminster.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 44]
> Author : paradox42
> Date : 05-15-06 08:05 AM
> 
> Delurks just long enough to insert a threadjack that both the Death Star and Elminster can't hold a candle to the Borg, then sits back and waits for traditional SW-vs.-ST geek fireworks.
> 
> Which never arrive because the post is completely ignored.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 45]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-15-06 09:12 AM
> 
> Disagrees with previous posters, citing a quote by Gary Gygax.
> cites a quote from That Other Guy (tm) and slag on you for not agreeing with me, since you've been my  in other threads. Goes off on how he had some really good cheese last night.
> 
> Gets angry over people getting so off-topic on a vitally important thread to the gaming industry and says that Star Wars is not related to the ancient Chinese, but rather the Mongols and their deity Nyaricusisdar00ler. Notes that the '00' is not a typo, and that this is valid ancient Mongolianasticese.
> 
> Smiles at the fact that that words rhymes with 'cream cheese' and revels in the fatc that he has again proven his mighty command of the Englishrenanianish language
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 46]
> Author : Aaron L
> Date : 05-15-06 09:17 AM
> 
> Makes a poor attempt at a humorous post and kills the thread.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 47]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 05-15-06 09:30 AM
> 
> Sits back and lurks in glee at the havok caused by the thread derail about sci-fi movies and tv.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 48]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-15-06 09:33 AM
> 
> Accuses the OP of being a troll and just bringing up the topic to start a flame-war (again)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 49]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-15-06 10:39 AM
> 
> Counters MavrickWeirdo with the fact that this topic is obviously very pertenent to gaming at large and how it's more important that sci-fi mongolian capt'n kirks.
> 
> Declasres him an outsider by right of his user-names suffix and rants about how good cheese is.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 50]
> Author : Primitive Screwhead
> Date : 05-15-06 11:14 AM
> 
> Attacks Nyaricus for being so foolish to judge a poster by merely a screen name....
> 
> And argues that you can only truely appreciate cheese if you live within driving distance of Wisconsin...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 51]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-15-06 11:29 AM
> 
> Rebuts Primitive Screwhead for being another poster with a terrible, masochistic (sp?) name and says that teh best cheese is is found on the moon.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 52]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-15-06 11:56 AM
> 
> Rebuts Primitive Screwhead for being another poster with a terrible, masochistic (sp?) name and says that teh best cheese is is found on the moon.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> Points out that an actual troll would not post more than once in his troll-thread, thus proving my ancient USENET cred.
> 
> -- N
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 53]
> Author : Drowbane
> Date : 05-15-06 12:42 PM
> 
> Makes connections between Star Wars and ancient oriental cultures.
> 
> Further derails thread by pointing out that George Lucas obviously based SW on Kurasawa's "The Hidden Fortress" and then only lurks, satisfied in a day's work.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 54]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-15-06 12:44 PM
> 
> Attacks Nyaricus for being so foolish to judge a poster by merely a screen name....
> 
> And argues that you can only truely appreciate cheese if you live within driving distance of Wisconsin...
> Claims the only true cheese comes from France.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 55]
> Author : drothgery
> Date : 05-15-06 12:49 PM
> 
> Claims the only true cheese comes from France.
> 
> Points out that California actually produces quite a bit of cheese, and not just the Hollywood variety.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 56]
> Author : Agent Oracle
> Date : 05-15-06 12:58 PM
> 
> Obnoxiously oversized picture which has nothing to do with the flame war at hand, but still manages to insult your intelligence!
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 57]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-15-06 01:41 PM
> 
> Makes an ironic statement to further derail the conversation (i.e. Someone should make this thread a CCG.)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 58]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-15-06 03:14 PM
> 
> Obnoxiously oversized picture which has nothing to do with the flame war at hand, but still manages to insult your intelligence!
> you... you... you big jerk you.
> 
> States that he has no idea what Nifft means and that hollyood, while producing quite a bit of cheese, is of a terrible quality.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 59]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-15-06 04:41 PM
> 
> Further derails thread by pointing out that George Lucas obviously based SW on Kurasawa's "The Hidden Fortress" and then only lurks, satisfied in a day's work.
> Claims that George Lucas was a fool, and that he accidentally came upon Star Wars anyway, and that he is due no credit.
> 
> Moreover, claims that the best cheese is found on Tatooine.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 60]
> Author : hong
> Date : 05-15-06 05:03 PM
> 
> Insists that Han shot first.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 61]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-15-06 06:06 PM
> 
> Finds the longest post in the thread and then quotes it adding a simple "I agree." at the bottom.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 62]
> Author : Swedish Chef
> Date : 05-16-06 03:09 AM
> 
> Delurks long enough to increase his tiny post count by one, thus making himself feel more manly and studly, then wanders off to flaunt his newfound ego at someone else, before being slapped down and made to feel small again.
> 
> Post Count Envy. It's a dirty little secret shame.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 63]
> Author : Dragonbait
> Date : 05-16-06 03:20 AM
> 
> I cite several posts by people with over 2,000 posts and agree with them, adding nothing new, and ignore anyone with fewer posts.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 64]
> Author : Dragonbait
> Date : 05-16-06 03:20 AM
> 
> I delete my next post and replace it with
> 
> "Repeat post"
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 65]
> Author : Dei
> Date : 05-16-06 03:21 AM
> 
> Declares that he is in fact "The Lizard King" and that he "Demands your pumkin pie!"
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 66]
> Author : Dragonbait
> Date : 05-16-06 03:28 AM
> 
> By now Diaglo has posted on here and declared that OD&D is much better than any current, popular system.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 67]
> Author : Jedi_Solo
> Date : 05-16-06 03:50 AM
> 
> Postbot SPAM [which has somehow managed to get in here]
> 
> Buy Product X
> 
> Visit this website (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162202&page=2&pp=40)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 68]
> Author : Nomad4life
> Date : 05-16-06 06:45 AM
> 
> Continues lurking on this thread with no real interest in the topic(s) at hand.  Sadistically waits for things turn really ugly, hopefully enough so to result in several bannings.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 69]
> Author : der_kluge
> Date : 05-16-06 07:06 AM
> 
> Some people try to offer meaningful, well-though-out advice.
> 
> Some people attempt to point out that it's an obvious troll.
> 
> Some people argue with the people pointing out that it's an obvious troll, and cite how rude they are to suggest that.
> 
> 
> In the end, the originally poster gets banned for one week, and some of those people who were fooled by the troll laugh it off as a good joke, but others become really pissed off, and bitter about the whole process.
> 
> 
> Not that I speak from experience, mind you.
> 
> Furry sex-related trolls indeed.  Why, I never...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 70]
> Author : Agent Oracle
> Date : 05-16-06 10:13 AM
> 
> Then, out of nowhere, someone who hasn't been following along comes ut and bumps the entire thread with a post which, while well written, is also fairly stupid and insane, possibly involving one million fifth level heroes versus one eighteenth level lich.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 71]
> Author : Ds Da Man
> Date : 05-16-06 11:58 AM
> 
> Jedi rule-borg drool.
> Back into obscurity.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 72]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-16-06 03:38 PM
> 
> Some people try to offer meaningful, well-though-out advice.
> 
> Some people attempt to point out that it's an obvious troll.
> 
> Some people argue with the people pointing out that it's an obvious troll, and cite how rude they are to suggest that.Points all of this out to a moderator, hoping to get the thread closed as quickly as possible.
> 
> Not that I speak from experience, mind you.
> 
> Furry sex-related trolls indeed.  Why, I never...Not that anything like this has ever happened (especially on this incarnation of the boards  )
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 73]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-16-06 07:25 PM
> 
> Points all of this out to a moderator, hoping to get the thread closed as quickly as possible.
> 
> Not that anything like this has ever happened (especially on this incarnation of the boards  )There is no record of anything like this happening (now)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 74]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-16-06 09:16 PM
> 
> Bored by the fact that the thread is dying, drops in some offensive anti-(name of politician) and anti-(name of religion) comments with a vain attempt to disguise same comments as an analysis of Star Wars.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 75]
> Author : Swedish Chef
> Date : 05-20-06 07:54 AM
> 
> Chants and performs dark rituals to complete the Thread Necromancy Ritual, restoring a pointless post to the front page.
> 
> And also increases his tiny post count by yet one more.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 76]
> Author : Primitive Screwhead
> Date : 05-20-06 09:43 AM
> 
> Decry's the Chef's Thread Necromancy as inherently evil as it invariably creates a repeat of the entire argument with most of the same people, beating the poor dead horse until it dies in a horrifying and blood curdling manner.
> 
> Wanders into a tangent about the alignment system...
> 
> Wanders into a tangent about Palidons and terrible GM's who hose them...
> 
> Remembers at least 5% of the post should be back on topic and apoligizes for posting at 2 am with a severe headache due to having caffeine withdrawals.
> 
> Puts in a smiley to make myself feel better...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 77]
> Author : paradox42
> Date : 05-20-06 11:15 AM
> 
> Jedi rule-borg drool.
> Back into obscurity.
> Released from shrunken-ego lurkdom by the combination of wicked Thread Necromancy and an answer to my original post, quote Da Man's succinct argument and proceed to take it apart piece by piece, word by word, giving the entire thread a new longest post and demonstrating both great intellect and a spectacular lack of wisdom in where to apply it. Adds numerous smileys throughout post to accentuate various remarks, deflect attention from otherwise-ban-inducing flames, and just because I like the cute yellow faces.            :\
> 
> Oh, and increase my post-count by one.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 78]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-20-06 11:21 AM
> 
> you... you... you big jerk you.
> 
> States that he has no idea what Nifft means and that hollyood, while producing quite a bit of cheese, is of a terrible quality.
> 
> Quotes this, because at least it mentions my name, then decides that no one is actually paying attention to me so just hits "post"  without adding anything of substance.
> 
> Sulks off to have a scotch. Alone.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 79]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 05-20-06 11:33 AM
> 
> Lurks again.  Decides to go join Nifft for a drink of scotch.
> 
> Makes a quick nonsense post with one last attempt at derailing the thread by mentioning both 4th Edition and Lord of the Rings.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 80]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-20-06 11:37 AM
> 
> Aahk it's back. What does it take to kill a Meta-Troll?
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 81]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-20-06 11:47 AM
> 
> Snags first post on page 3 out of spite.
> -- N
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 82]
> Author : paradox42
> Date : 05-20-06 12:17 PM
> 
> Aahk it's back. What does it take to kill a Meta-Troll?
> A Meta-Fireball of course. What game have you been playing?
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 83]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-20-06 12:56 PM
> 
> Chants and performs dark rituals to complete the Thread Necromancy Ritual, restoring a pointless post to the front page.
> 
> And also increases his tiny post count by yet one more.
> Complains about Thread Necromancy, eventhough knows this post bumps the thread, making it more likely to be posted to.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 84]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-20-06 01:22 PM
> 
> Makes a comment about a post on page 1 without having read the rest of the thread...thus missing the particular post having been thoroughly refuted at the bottom of page 2, and arousing the snarky ire of the refuter.
> 
> EDIT: Apologizes for missing the post on page 2, citing exhaustion as an excuse for inatentiveness.  (Insert appropriate smileys here.)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 85]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 05-25-06 10:05 AM
> 
> Makes another post to this thread in order to get postcount up to an even 3000!    Poster delusionally thinks that he is catching up with Crothian.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 86]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-25-06 11:37 AM
> 
> Makes another post to this thread in order to get postcount up to an even 3000!    Poster delusionally thinks that he is catching up with Crothian.
> 
> Makes an observation about this post in reference to Paladins, and then makes some ill-informed and inciteful claims about what the Paladin really should be, in light of the obvious truth of my opinion on Lawful Good.
> 
> -- N
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 87]
> Author : Conaill
> Date : 05-25-06 11:54 AM
> 
> Quickly drops in to leave a 2-word reply which will undoubtedly be misinterpreted as passive aggressive.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 88]
> Author : MoogleEmpMog
> Date : 05-25-06 12:11 PM
> 
> Quickly drops in to leave a 2-word reply which will undoubtedly be misinterpreted as passive aggressive.
> 
> Complains about the passive-aggressive nature of the previous post.
> 
> Suggests another system would model passive-agressive behavior more accurately than D&D.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 89]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-25-06 01:12 PM
> 
> Complains about the passive-aggressive nature of the previous post.
> 
> Suggests another system would model passive-agressive behavior more accurately than D&D.
> Chimes in with a post talking about how there aren't enough D&D players as-is, and that we should be hoarding each one like dwarves horde gold. Asks previois post "what's your problem ?"
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 90]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-25-06 01:49 PM
> 
> Suggests that someone try another game system...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 91]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-25-06 03:31 PM
> 
> Suggests that someone try another game system...
> Suggests that this poster sticks it where the sun don't shine"..."
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 92]
> Author : Whisperfoot
> Date : 05-25-06 05:54 PM
> 
> Pops in and notes that apparently these types of threads are allowed in General Discussion once again. Points out that this was originally my schtick.
> 
> Leaves thread.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 93]
> Author : Infernal Teddy
> Date : 05-25-06 06:05 PM
> 
> Tries to prove that:
> a.) Meta-Trolls are a rip-off of Megatron from "Transformers" and
> b.) that only the Timecube can solve OP's problems with the game system...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 94]
> Author : detomo
> Date : 05-25-06 09:54 PM
> 
> Adds another irrelevant post just to pimp a story hour, only forgetting to include link to said story hour.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 95]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-25-06 10:40 PM
> 
> Quickly drops in to leave a 2-word reply which will undoubtedly be misinterpreted as passive aggressive.
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 96]
> Author : Brent_Nall
> Date : 05-26-06 03:03 AM
> 
> Quickly drops in to leave a 2-word reply which will undoubtedly be misinterpreted as passive aggressive.
> Ya think?
> Yeah, whatever.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 97]
> Author : Yellow Sign
> Date : 05-26-06 03:08 AM
> 
> Adds another irrelevant post just to pimp a story hour, only forgetting to include link to said story hour.
> 
> Aplogizes and posts a link to the said story hour. The link is broken.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 98]
> Author : Yellow Sign
> Date : 05-26-06 03:09 AM
> 
> Panics and posts a picture of a cat with a eye patch and a peg leg.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 99]
> Author : Ilium
> Date : 05-26-06 03:18 AM
> 
> Posts a long-winded story from his long-lost gaming days, only tangentially related to the subject.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 100]
> Author : Conaill
> Date : 05-26-06 03:27 AM
> 
> Posts a polite reply subtly implying that anyone who misinterpreted his previous post as passive aggresssive must clearly be mentally deficient.
> 
> Offers to explain it more slowly.
> 
> Adds smilies throughout.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 101]
> Author : AdamBomb
> Date : 05-26-06 03:33 AM
> 
> Explains that all these issues have been addressed with the following 3 pages of house rules, which have never actually been play tested, but should neatly address the issues without unbalancing the rest of the game.
> Everyone ignores the 3 pages of cut and pasted text.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 102]
> Author : IcyCool
> Date : 05-26-06 04:11 AM
> 
> Then, out of nowhere, someone who hasn't been following along comes ut and bumps the entire thread with a post which, while well written, is also fairly stupid and insane, possibly involving one million fifth level heroes versus one eighteenth level lich.
> 
> Ignores the thread necromancy in favor of arguing an inane point for pages on end.  Continually states that the arguement is pointless and meaningless, and the opponents agree, but none of them stop arguing.
> 
> Makes an observation about this post in reference to Paladins, and then makes some ill-informed and inciteful claims about what the Paladin really should be, in light of the obvious truth of my opinion on Lawful Good.
> 
> Inserts a long dissertation on how that company should die a slow death due to its broken game system and egomanical CEO.  Continues to argue that a setting with dimensional rifts as an excuse to include everything (including kitchen-sink shaped aliens) is doomed from the start.
> 
> Three posts later, realizes that the poster said Paladin.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 103]
> Author : Ilium
> Date : 05-26-06 04:22 AM
> 
> Ignores the thread necromancy in favor of arguing an inane point for pages on end.RespondsContinually states that the arguement is pointless and meaningless, and the opponents agree, but none of them stop arguing.toInserts a long dissertation on how that company should die a slow death due to its broken game system and egomanical CEO.everyContinues to argue that a setting with dimensional rifts as an excuse to include everything (including kitchen-sink shaped aliens) is doomed from the start.sentenceThree posts later, realizes that the poster said Paladin.individually.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 104]
> Author : FickleGM
> Date : 05-26-06 04:26 AM
> 
> Has a heart-attack when he realizes that he's pages into a thread without reading post from Crothian, noting that a good troll would be able to pull Crothy into the conversation.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 105]
> Author : Joshua Randall
> Date : 05-26-06 04:50 AM
> 
> Arrives in the thread days or weeks later. Masochistically reads every word of entire flamewar. Contemplates detailed response to original post and all judged-as-relevant subsequent posts.
> 
> Begins typing lengthy response. Accidentally hits Escape key after 7,000 words, wiping out several hours of work.
> 
> Posts one-line response describing loss of lengthy response and intent to re-create and post it later.
> 
> Never returns to thread.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 106]
> Author : Jedi_Solo
> Date : 05-26-06 05:36 AM
> 
> "Quotes" a very large picture that drags down loading the page as whole and makes every computer that loads it grind to a halt for the sole purpose of adding: "You owe me a new keyboard" or similar statement.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 107]
> Author : Infernal Teddy
> Date : 05-26-06 05:40 AM
> 
> Quotes the german translation of an obscure, long out of print sorcebook that noone has heard of
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 108]
> Author : FickleGM
> Date : 05-26-06 05:41 AM
> 
> Inspiration hits and is embodied in a beautiful post that takes just long enough to compose for someone else to post the same thoughts even more eloquently just moments before submitting...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 109]
> Author : nonamazing
> Date : 05-26-06 05:46 AM
> 
> Angry post about how none of the OP's poll options represent what I really feel.
> 
> Describe personal opinion in painstaking detail--it matches poll option #3 exactly.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 110]
> Author : Conaill
> Date : 05-26-06 06:45 AM
> 
> posts a two-page long diatribe in pretty poor speling and grammar without any puctuation capitalizastion or paragrafs that actually contains an interesting nugget of an idea somewhere down on the second page but which is promptly ignored by everyone becuz its just impossible to read without grinding you're teeth.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 111]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-26-06 07:54 AM
> 
> Quotes the german translation of an obscure, long out of print sorcebook that noone has heard of
> Says that Vandersex really isn't what you think it is, and that what you think that I think you're thinking isn't very well thought out and you should think about what you say before thinking it before saying what you were thinking what you were saying
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 112]
> Author : Zamtap
> Date : 05-26-06 07:56 AM
> 
> Insists that Han shot first.
> 
> Quoted for truth
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 113]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-26-06 10:24 AM
> 
> Double Posts.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 114]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-26-06 10:26 AM
> 
> Double Posts
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 115]
> Author : James Heard
> Date : 05-26-06 12:45 PM
> 
> Pimps 12 dollar 4 page PDF now sold in ENWorld Gamestore of which I have written a two paragraph barely related tangent segment on the OP. Claim this settles all meta-trolling issues. Begs for more work. Claims piracy concerns and offends female gamer population with sexist language.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 116]
> Author : Conaill
> Date : 05-26-06 01:14 PM
> 
> Defends female gamers against sexist language. Claims we need more female gamers. Especially hot ones who are willing to  my .
> 
> 
> 
> Fails to see the irony...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 117]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-26-06 03:24 PM
> 
> Defends female gamers against sexist language. Claims we need more female gamers. Especially hot ones who are willing to  my .
> 
> 
> 
> Fails to see the irony...
> comes up with a confused post about what's with all the smileys, and the fact that I know plenty of hot gamer chicks willing to wash your Ford.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 118]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-26-06 03:47 PM
> 
> I know plenty of hot gamer chicks willing to wash your Ford.
> 
> Points out that this is a euphamism for an act that would cause Eric's grandmother to blush.
> 
> -- N
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 119]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-26-06 03:55 PM
> 
> Points out that this is a euphamism for an act that would cause Eric's grandmother to blush.
> 
> -- N
> I just can't win, can I? *fizzle**fizzle*
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 120]
> Author : Infernal Teddy
> Date : 05-26-06 04:54 PM
> 
> I just can't win, can I? *fizzle**fizzle*
> 
> Nope
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 121]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-26-06 05:33 PM
> 
> Nabs first post on page ... whatever this is ... out of spite. And habit.
> 
> -- N
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 122]
> Author : Tsillanabor
> Date : 05-26-06 10:30 PM
> 
> Quoted for truth
> 
> Quotes for truth.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 123]
> Author : Tsillanabor
> Date : 05-26-06 10:33 PM
> 
> Thyn dubble post sto cumpian about evrones bid seelling, ignoaring the fact thit thiss jok wuq done just last pagee.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 124]
> Author : paradox42
> Date : 05-27-06 01:46 AM
> 
> Thyn dubble post sto cumpian about evrones bid seelling, ignoaring the fact thit thiss jok wuq done just last pagee.
> Points out four spelling errors in quoted post about spelling errors, along with two grammatical mistakes just to be a complete prig. Somehow misses the irony of it all- or maybe just doesn't care. It's so hard to tell these days.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 125]
> Author : James Heard
> Date : 05-27-06 05:03 AM
> 
> Corrects grammatical errors and spelling mistakes in previous post, goes on to complain about everyone being hard on Palladium and reports that GURPS is the One True Game. Continues to complain about female gamers, edits post later to remove several references that would get him in trouble with Eric's grandmother.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 126]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-27-06 09:55 AM
> 
> Nope
> posts only a single word, most likely "damn".
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 127]
> Author : Infernal Teddy
> Date : 05-28-06 02:46 AM
> 
> posts only a single word, most likely "damn".
> 
> Recomends a pdf about giant beavers
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 128]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-28-06 09:16 AM
> 
> Asks, tangentially, if it includes anything about vampire beavers out for blood...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 129]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-28-06 01:37 PM
> 
> I post that I don't have the book that was mentioned in a previous post but mention that the analysis provided sounds fair.
> 
> I then go and wonder why I have one of the board's highest post counts.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 130]
> Author : Agent Oracle
> Date : 05-28-06 02:00 PM
> 
> I point out a minor flaw in an argument from two pages ago with an oversized quote from the PHB.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 131]
> Author : hong
> Date : 05-28-06 06:39 PM
> 
> Makes random, off-topic comment that bumps thread back to the first page.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 132]
> Author : Tsillanabor
> Date : 05-29-06 02:53 AM
> 
> Just when the thread was last on the page...
> 
> BUMP!!!
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 133]
> Author : paradox42
> Date : 05-29-06 03:09 AM
> 
> Nominates previous post for a Rory for "Most Gratuitous Bump Award."
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 134]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-29-06 03:32 AM
> 
> Decides to also go the grammar-nazi route.
> 
> Chooses to take offence at the inability of most posters to differentiate between "it's" ("it is") and "its" (the possessive form of it).
> 
> Chooses to be even more offensive by mentioning that it's no surprise as most posters on the boards don't have English as a first language as they come from the USA.
> 
> Attracts formal warning from a mod.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 135]
> Author : Tolen Mar
> Date : 05-29-06 09:59 AM
> 
> Having read every page, lauding Nifft for his efforts...out of spite...
> 
> Then goes on to decide that grammar was also his most annoying peeve with the entire thread and goes nazi not on the "it's" and "its" issue but on "then" and "than."
> 
> Low post count coupled with long ago join date causes this post to be completely ignored for three more pages when someone will flame me on the "then-than" issue.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 136]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-29-06 11:01 AM
> 
> Pfosten etwas in einer Fremdsprache, seine anderen Plakate gerade zu verwirren und zu betreffen.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 137]
> Author : Tolen Mar
> Date : 05-29-06 12:22 PM
> 
> Get the above post translated, then deny it has anything to do with the topic before adding a lengthy rebuttal to the entire idea.
> 
> The rebuttal of course has nothing at all to do with the original post, and only serves to boost post count for me and for everyone else who decides to flame me for it.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 138]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 05-29-06 12:37 PM
> 
> Nominates previous post for a Rory for "Most Gratuitous Bump Award."
> Takes offense and rattles off angry rant about the nomination, citing links to other threads where more gratuitous bumps had taken place.    Suggests that this be done as a poll question.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 139]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-29-06 02:22 PM
> 
> ¡Tiene aún más diversión el fijar en diversas idiomas!
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 140]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-29-06 04:47 PM
> 
> Doko ni ikimasu ka?
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 141]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-29-06 04:59 PM
> 
> Nabs first ... oh whatever. G'nite! -- N
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 142]
> Author : Tsillanabor
> Date : 05-29-06 05:51 PM
> 
> Nabs 142nd post out of spite.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 143]
> Author : Psychic Warrior
> Date : 05-29-06 09:20 PM
> 
> New to the thread and trying desperate to look 'cool' posts lengthy diatribe about how the old days weren't all days of wine and roses and that people should take off their rose coloured glasses.  Looks really stupid as he misspells 'roses' twice.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 144]
> Author : Gold Roger
> Date : 05-29-06 09:34 PM
> 
> Pfosten etwas in einer Fremdsprache, seine anderen Plakate gerade zu verwirren und zu betreffen.
> 
> Beschwehrt sich über babelfish übersetzungen und poster die solche benutzen.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 145]
> Author : Tsillanabor
> Date : 05-29-06 10:33 PM
> 
> Beschwehrt sich über babelfish übersetzungen und poster die solche benutzen.
> Wishes he had said babelfish.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 146]
> Author : Elemental
> Date : 05-29-06 10:45 PM
> 
> Useless, self-congratulating post that predicts this thread will turn into a flamewar before long.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 147]
> Author : Psychic Warrior
> Date : 05-29-06 11:00 PM
> 
> Useless, self-congratulating post that predicts this thread will turn into a flamewar before long.
> 
> Flames Elemental for suggesting such a thing.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 148]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-30-06 12:13 AM
> 
> Points out that the most broken ability of the Meta-Troll, is the way it ensnares Trolls.
> (Leaving the rest of the boards quite pleasant actually   ).
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 149]
> Author : paradox42
> Date : 05-30-06 01:13 AM
> 
> Points out that the most broken ability of the Meta-Troll, is the way it ensnares Trolls.
> (Leaving the rest of the boards quite pleasant actually   ).
> Again points out that nothing solves a broken Meta-Troll like a Meta-Fireball.
> 
> Post is promptly flamed by five different posters who decry the "kill them and take their stuff" aspect of D&D play.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 150]
> Author : paradox42
> Date : 05-30-06 01:15 AM
> 
> Takes offense and rattles off angry rant about the nomination, citing links to other threads where more gratuitous bumps had taken place.    Suggests that this be done as a poll question.
> Takes the high road and retracts Rory nomination, agreeing with Silver Moon. Secretly, does all this just so I can post the perennial joke phrase "I sit corrected."
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 151]
> Author : Swedish Chef
> Date : 05-30-06 04:01 AM
> 
> Pops back in and quotes an irrelevant post from 2 pages ago. Rips the poster to shreds for their obvious stupidity. Of course, having completely mis-quoted the entire thing, is promptly flamed for being a moron himself.
> 
> And increases his post count one more time, yet has not contributed much in such few posts.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 152]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-30-06 06:53 AM
> 
> Suggests that the Meta-Troll try a different Metagame (like maybe Melee/Wizard/In The Labyrinth).
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 153]
> Author : Andor
> Date : 05-30-06 07:03 AM
> 
> Posts incoherant and poorly spleled post ranting about obsessive attacks on gamers who agree with the sage. Cites two examples that do not relate to his own post or the thread. Makes out of the blue comment about how I only play half-naked gnome women that manages to make everyone feel uncomfortable.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 154]
> Author : barsoomcore
> Date : 05-30-06 09:56 AM
> 
> Ask if I can subscribe to OP's newsletter.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 155]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-30-06 10:00 AM
> 
> I, for one, welcome our new-found OP overlords.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 156]
> Author : LightPhoenix
> Date : 05-30-06 10:11 AM
> 
> Quotes the previous poster even though my statement has nothing to do with his (or hers, and insists on using both gender pronouns).
> 
> Makes a completely non sequitur statement and/or argument about religion, despite knowing the rules and being a board member for some time.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 157]
> Author : demiurge1138
> Date : 05-30-06 10:31 AM
> 
> Uses Order of the Stick as an example of why the OP is wrong.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 158]
> Author : Slife
> Date : 05-30-06 10:34 AM
> 
> Uses Order of the Stick as an example of why the OP is wrong.
> 
> Uses overly long, but nonetheless out-of-context rules quotations to prove both OP and OoTS to be faulty.
> 
> Subsequent inquiry will reveal these rules to have been from ADnD or [insert system of choice].
> 
> 
> Unfavorably describes Demiurge's parents.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 159]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-30-06 10:38 AM
> 
> Recomends a pdf about giant beavers
> Rants off with a post in WAY too big letters about how Infernal Teddy needs to KEEP IT GRANDMA FRIENDLY, then goes on to say that indeed barsoomcore can subscribe to my newsletter, and that Jdvn1 better have tea and crumpets piping hot awaiting me
> 
> Starts talking about cheese again.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 160]
> Author : Andor
> Date : 05-30-06 10:47 AM
> 
> Long post about the superiority of american cheese. Ends with question about roman cheeses.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 161]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-30-06 10:48 AM
> 
> Points out that I've been VERY friendly with Eric's gran-- SIGNAL LOST
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 162]
> Author : LightPhoenix
> Date : 05-30-06 11:01 AM
> 
> Note's that Eric's grandma is a very nice lady, but Eric's grandpa is a dirty, dirty man.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 163]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-30-06 11:06 AM
> 
> Jdvn1 better have tea and crumpets piping hot awaiting me
> 
> Starts talking about cheese again.Ignores discussions about cheese to interject that mocha lattes are the one true drink.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 164]
> Author : Nifft
> Date : 05-30-06 11:24 AM
> 
> Ignores discussions about cheese to interject that mocha lattes are the one true drink.
> 
> my old cup of 1974 unfiltered turkish coffee is the one true drink all lattes are a pale imitation of teh real thing.
> 
> -- N
> 
> Edit: fix "the" to read "teh"
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 165]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 05-30-06 11:29 AM
> 
> Ignores discussions about cheese to interject that mocha lattes are the one true drink. Excuse me, mocha lattes are sooo 4E; Ovaltine is the 1 true drink (Nothing like OV&Dmilk).
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 166]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-30-06 11:30 AM
> 
> Claims that old coffees were weak attempts to become the pinnacle of coffees, which is the mocha latte.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 167]
> Author : Brent_Nall
> Date : 05-30-06 11:52 AM
> 
> My hat of latte no limit!
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 168]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 05-30-06 11:55 AM
> 
> Criticizes previous posters for attempting to derail the thread with the coffee discussion while simultaneously adding a new derail by making reference to films by Kevin Smith.   Also make's reference to the original topic after having gone back and reread the opening posts,  having forgotten what that topic actually was.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 169]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 05-30-06 11:56 AM
> 
> Smugly mentions the superiority of red cordial. I mean, if you really want a hit, you want a hit; right?
> 
> Wonders whether those damned Yankees with their 'tard-level English know what cordial is....
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 170]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-30-06 12:06 PM
> 
> Has no idea what poster means by cordial, but it doesn't sound friendly!
> 
> Counters with suggestion about Cajun cuisine and American alcoholic beverages (other than beer)...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 171]
> Author : ssampier
> Date : 05-30-06 02:07 PM
> 
> Claims that old coffees were weak attempts to become the pinnacle of coffees, which is the mocha latte.
> 
> Rants that old skoolers don't need any fancy coffee. All you need is strong coffee (shot of bourbon is optional).
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 172]
> Author : Nyaricus
> Date : 05-30-06 02:33 PM
> 
> Points out that I've been VERY friendly with Eric's gran-- SIGNAL LOST
> Oh dear
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 173]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 05-30-06 02:47 PM
> 
> Rants that ooooooold schoolers don't need fancy coffees- likes his burbon with java optional!
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 174]
> Author : Tolen Mar
> Date : 05-31-06 07:24 AM
> 
> Posts this time only to mention that he put together a long diatribe about cheese, coffee, cordials, grandmothers, trolls, and game systems and how they all need to be dumped into the biggest black hole that can be found.
> 
> Then mentions that the only reason you can't read it is because he did it all in the same fashion silent bob would do it, ending with "Excitement, Adventure, a Jedi craves not these things."
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 175]
> Author : Dragonbait
> Date : 05-31-06 08:11 AM
> 
> rants about teepees
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 176]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 05-31-06 10:22 AM
> 
> Claims that he had written the ultimate essay on historical coffees, how they fail to live up to their modern counterparts, and how future coffees have no place to grow, complete with alcoholic/non-alcoholic varieties, but it was lost when he hit the wrong button.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 177]
> Author : Gold Roger
> Date : 05-31-06 10:24 AM
> 
> Quotes a random post and dissagrees only to state in his elaboration the exact same points the originally quoted post made.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 178]
> Author : Tolen Mar
> Date : 05-31-06 12:29 PM
> 
> Quotes the entire post, but fails to add anything to it.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 179]
> Author : Tolen Mar
> Date : 05-31-06 12:30 PM
> 
> Then double posts.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 180]
> Author : freebfrost
> Date : 05-31-06 12:48 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tolen Mar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes the entire post, but fails to add anything to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complains about people not being able to quote correctly.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 181]
> Author : Agent Oracle
> Date : 05-31-06 01:39 PM
> 
> The Entire PostQuotes the entire post, but fails to add anything to it.
> 
> Complains about people not being able to quote correctly.
> 
> Hopes he fixed the error, and firmly enjoys nesting quotes.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 182]
> Author : James Heard
> Date : 05-31-06 02:55 PM
> 
> The Entire Post
> Quotes the entire post, but fails to add anything to it.
> Complains about people not being able to quote correctly.Hopes he fixed the error, and firmly enjoys nesting quotes.
> Sblocks the entire post, complaining about people not sblocking large amounts of nested quotes.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 183]
> Author : airwalkrr
> Date : 05-31-06 05:46 PM
> 
> Invokes Occam's Razor to try and disprove Jdvn1's hasty remarks.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 184]
> Author : Tsillanabor
> Date : 05-31-06 06:37 PM
> 
> Tries to keep a post on every page.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 185]
> Author : The Iron Mark
> Date : 05-31-06 06:46 PM
> 
> Makes a remark on the original topic without realizing it has been resolved and a new, but similar topic is now being discussed.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 186]
> Author : hong
> Date : 05-31-06 07:19 PM
> 
> Refrains from saying that he never metatroll he didn't like, because that line's been, you know, beaten to death. You know.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 187]
> Author : freebfrost
> Date : 06-01-06 01:35 AM
> 
> Bitterly rants that posts like these are exactly what takes the magic out of gaming and pines for the "old days" when magic-users and elves (the class) ruled the roost and no one knew how to kill a troll.
> 
> Angrily states that I am leaving gaming as a result.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 188]
> Author : freebfrost
> Date : 06-01-06 01:36 AM
> 
> Starts new thread talking about my new game and how it will be different.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 189]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 06-01-06 02:18 AM
> 
> Starts ranting about the CR ratings of the tanar'ri lords in Hordes of the Abyss completely unaware that that's from a different thread. Notwithstanding that simple fact, multiple replies are expected....
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 190]
> Author : Dragonbait
> Date : 06-01-06 02:32 AM
> 
> Starts ranting about the CR ratings of the tanar'ri lords in Hordes of the Abyss completely unaware that that's from a different thread. Notwithstanding that simple fact, multiple replies are expected....
> 
> Continues the diatride of the quoted rant, writing a long-winded essay about how the tanar'ri of his world are not the same as those from the stanadard d20 settings, and so the book is useless to him, and thus a book that should never have come out. Of course, he fails to realize that he made this same complaint on two other threads in the same day, and that he totally missed the point of not only the original post and ensuing ar, but he missed the point of the quote above. He then takes a break in the middle of writing the rant, and returns a minute or two later with a different attitude.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 191]
> Author : Dragonbait
> Date : 06-01-06 02:38 AM
> 
> Starts ranting about the CR ratings of the tanar'ri lords in Hordes of the Abyss completely unaware that that's from a different thread. Notwithstanding that simple fact, multiple replies are expected....
> Continues the diatride of the quoted rant, writing a long-winded essay about how the tanar'ri of his world are not the same as those from the stanadard d20 settings, and so the book is useless to him, and thus a book that should never have come out. Of course, he fails to realize that he made this same complaint on two other threads in the same day, and that he totally missed the point of not only the original post and ensuing ar, but he missed the point of the quote above. He then takes a break in the middle of writing the rant, and returns a minute or two later with a different attitude.
> 
> Quotes himself, and adds another thought in a new post rather than adding it to the previous post.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 192]
> Author : Shade
> Date : 06-01-06 02:44 AM
> 
> Joins thread and chimes in after reading only first few posts.
> 
> Quotes something for truth.
> 
> Fixes something for ya.
> 
> Rambles on for paragraphs about "in my campaign...", despite the fact that no one cares about my campaign.
> 
> Speaks condescendingly, but adds a smily face, thereby making my snarkiness acceptable.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 193]
> Author : freebfrost
> Date : 06-01-06 03:08 AM
> 
> Starts ranting about the CR ratings of the tanar'ri lords in Hordes of the Abyss completely unaware that that's from a different thread. Notwithstanding that simple fact, multiple replies are expected....
> Mega-rant about the fact that there are no tanar'ri in my campaign - never have been, never will - because they are DEMONS, plain and simple.
> 
> Angrily states that anyone thinking differently is "too young" to understand or just wussed out to the BADD gang.
> 
> (Also complains about devils and daemons, but more quietly since demons were always the coolest of the bunch.)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 194]
> Author : Shade
> Date : 06-01-06 03:24 AM
> 
> Despite the fact that no one agrees with me, I speak for a massive underrepresented segment of gaming.
> 
> I continue to post, ignoring all disagreement, then cross-post on several other forums.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 195]
> Author : Agent Oracle
> Date : 06-01-06 03:57 AM
> 
> Blah blah blah
> 
> Counter-point blah, blah, blah
> 
> blah blah derpa blah
> 
> Counter blah-blah derpa blah
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 196]
> Author : James Heard
> Date : 06-01-06 05:36 AM
> 
> Wanders into the thread with his first and only post, calls everyone on EnWorld a bunch of geeks of questionable sexuality, declares that he shall beat to death anyone who challenges him, asks for directions on how to play, admits he has unusual and troubling feelings about his father's livestock, complains that he can't find a girlfriend, asks if gaming really allows one to talk with the devil and how that's working out for everyone, admits to being not very popular in Middle School, and that he still wets the bed.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 197]
> Author : freebfrost
> Date : 06-01-06 05:37 AM
> 
> Counter blah-blah derpa blah
> Makes obvious Monty Python joke about whether we're talking a African or European derpa...
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 198]
> Author : Elemental
> Date : 06-01-06 06:02 AM
> 
> Continues the diatride of the quoted rant, writing a long-winded essay about how the tanar'ri of his world are not the same as those from the stanadard d20 settings, and so the book is useless to him, and thus a book that should never have come out. Of course, he fails to realize that he made this same complaint on two other threads in the same day, and that he totally missed the point of not only the original post and ensuing ar, but he missed the point of the quote above. He then takes a break in the middle of writing the rant, and returns a minute or two later with a different attitude.
> 
> Wonders what a paladin would do in this situation.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 199]
> Author : Agent Oracle
> Date : 06-01-06 06:38 AM
> 
> Wonders what a paladin would do in this situation.
> Considers the problem, then answers it in a manner which, while logical, is not alltogether satisfying for the character's flavor.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 200]
> Author : orsal
> Date : 06-01-06 06:42 AM
> 
> Wanders into the thread with his first and only post, calls everyone on EnWorld a bunch of geeks of questionable sexuality, declares that he shall beat to death anyone who challenges him, asks for directions on how to play, admits he has unusual and troubling feelings about his father's livestock, complains that he can't find a girlfriend, asks if gaming really allows one to talk with the devil and how that's working out for everyone, admits to being not very popular in Middle School, and that he still wets the bed.
> 
> I reply with an ironic insult, hoping that it will be too subtle for James Heard to recognize as a put-down (for the tone of his post suggests that he does not have a very subtle mind) but that everyone else will approve of my sentiments.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 201]
> Author : James Heard
> Date : 06-01-06 06:42 AM
> 
> Wonders what a paladin would do in this situation.
> Argues that a paladin wouldn't. Declares a land war in Asia. Makes a long-winded anecdote about several paladins he's played. Snipes at VtM players and LARPers. Calls the person who admitted bedwetting names. Muses about what his aforementioned paladins would do with an elf. Rest of message is editted away by moderators before anyone really gets a chance to read it.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 202]
> Author : Ilium
> Date : 06-01-06 07:17 AM
> 
> Marvels at the length of a thread that discusses nothing.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 203]
> Author : Dragonbait
> Date : 06-01-06 07:25 AM
> 
> Is surprised that in no one has posted the traditional response to a troll post:
> 
> http://img314.imageshack.us/img314/7839/moore18fh.th.jpg (http://img314.imageshack.us/my.php?image=moore18fh.jpg)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 204]
> Author : Swedish Chef
> Date : 06-01-06 08:15 AM
> 
> Is surprised that in no one has posted the traditional response to a troll post:
> 
> http://img314.imageshack.us/img314/7839/moore18fh.th.jpg (http://img314.imageshack.us/my.php?image=moore18fh.jpg)
> 
> Denounces the imagery in the above post and loudly proclaims himself to be above feeding trolls.
> 
> Then posts a diatribe about how DragonLance should be made the new core setting for 4th Ed.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 205]
> Author : James Heard
> Date : 06-01-06 08:45 AM
> 
> Denounces the imagery in the above posts as blatant copyright violation, internet piracy, real piracy, and an example of how teenage girls are raping the food from his grandmother's mouth. Says that he really enjoyed the Dragonlance novels, and hopes they translate well to the film version which he suggests should feature Raistlin played by Billy Dee Williams. Wonders what the people complaining about meta-troll are smoking.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 206]
> Author : Slife
> Date : 06-01-06 08:49 AM
> 
> Marvels at the length of a thread that discusses nothing.
> QWALATNU
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 207]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 06-01-06 08:57 AM
> 
> Taunts Nifft that he didn't get the first post on page six - for spite
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 208]
> Author : fanboy2000
> Date : 06-01-06 09:03 AM
> Title : Let's see what this thread is about.........
> 
> Comes in late, reads half the thread, skips to the flaming, and then posts nothing of value.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 209]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 06-01-06 09:08 AM
> 
> Bitterly rants that posts like these are exactly what takes the magic out of gaming and pines for the "old days" when magic-users and elves (the class) ruled the roost and no one knew how to kill a troll.
> 
> Angrily states that I am leaving gaming as a result.
> 
> You forgot to mention "Sense of Wonder"
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 210]
> Author : Shayuri
> Date : 06-01-06 10:28 AM
> 
> *realizes with horror that not even the Death Star can kill a troll*
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 211]
> Author : Kastil
> Date : 06-01-06 10:37 AM
> 
> Balantly ignores the 5+ pages of posting, gives her own views that make as much sense as a babbling two year old with a mouth full of chewed crayon.  Draw a quick parallel between Obi wan and 3e paladins before disappearing from Enworld again.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 212]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 06-01-06 11:55 AM
> 
> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 213]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 06-01-06 12:03 PM
> 
> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher Quentin Tarantino.
> 
> Fixed it for you.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 214]
> Author : Tolen Mar
> Date : 06-01-06 12:11 PM
> 
> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher Quentin Tarantino. Kevin Smith
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya...
> 
> 
> (Woot! 500 posts!  I'm movin' up!)
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 215]
> Author : Agent Oracle
> Date : 06-01-06 12:57 PM
> 
> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher, Quentin Tarantino Kevin Smith The recently reincarnated Ed Wood
> 
> Fixed EVERYONE for you.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 216]
> Author : Slife
> Date : 06-01-06 01:06 PM
> 
> Posts entirely to look at new avatar/signature/postcount
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 217]
> Author : MavrickWeirdo
> Date : 06-01-06 01:13 PM
> 
> Fixed that for ya...
> 
> 
> (Woot! 500 posts!  I'm movin' up!)
> 
> But people might go watch Jay & Silent Bob, There & Back Again, just for the scene with them trading riddles with golum.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 218]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 06-02-06 03:16 AM
> 
> Drops rumor that Peter Jackson has dropped out as the director of "The Hobbit" and been replaced by Joel Schumacher, Quentin Tarantino Kevin Smith The recently reincarnated Ed Wood Spike Lee & John Woo working together.
> 
> You people just don't have the contacts that I do.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 219]
> Author : IcyCool
> Date : 06-02-06 03:21 AM
> 
> Spike Lee & John Woo working together
> 
> Posts a long-winded rant about how there will be an inevitable change to the riddle-scene ending wherein doves fly by in slow motion as Bilbo draws his 9mms from his pockets and blazes away at Gollum while diving to the side screaming, "This is what I had in my pockets, b*tch!"
> 
> Then posts that he'd actually like to see that movie.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 220]
> Author : Ilium
> Date : 06-02-06 03:24 AM
> 
> Posts a long-winded rant about how there will be an inevitable change to the riddle-scene ending wherein doves fly by in slow motion as Bilbo draws his 9mms from his pockets and blazes away at Gollum while diving to the side screaming, "This is what I had in my pockets, b*tch!"
> 
> Then posts that he'd actually like to see that movie.
> 
> Points out how similar this is to the scene as described in Bored of the Rings, in which Bilbo's hand is stayed by pity: "Pity I've run out of bullets".
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 221]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 06-02-06 03:43 AM
> 
> Posts a long-winded rant about how there will be an inevitable change to the riddle-scene ending wherein doves fly by in slow motion as Bilbo draws his 9mms from his pockets and blazes away at Gollum while diving to the side screaming, "This is what I had in my pockets, b*tch!"
> 
> That would be more John Singleton & John Woo than Spike Lee & John Woo...
> 
> In a Spike Lee film, Bilbo would ask- with aggression- why Gollum thinks he has the right to question a Hobbit from the Shire...when Gollum reveals his former "Hobbitude," Bilbo would be distressed and shocked (in extreme, fish-eye closeup)...THEN drawing his 9mms from his pockets and blazes away at Gollum while diving to the side screaming something about "doing the right thing."
> 
> Soundtrack by Anthrax & Public Enemy- breakout single from the CD: "Fight the Sauron."
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 222]
> Author : barsoomcore
> Date : 06-02-06 05:49 AM
> 
> Wanders into the thread with his first and only post, calls everyone on EnWorld a bunch of geeks of questionable sexuality, declares that he shall beat to death anyone who challenges him, asks for directions on how to play, admits he has unusual and troubling feelings about his father's livestock, complains that he can't find a girlfriend, asks if gaming really allows one to talk with the devil and how that's working out for everyone, admits to being not very popular in Middle School, and that he still wets the bed.
> Apologises to everyone for Dad's behaviour. Promises to never let Dad touch the computer again.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 223]
> Author : barsoomcore
> Date : 06-02-06 05:51 AM
> 
> Teenage girls are raping the food from his grandmother's mouth.
> Mentions that Great-Grandma's been dead for forty years, Dad. Then wonders what teenage girls Dad's been hanging with.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 224]
> Author : James Heard
> Date : 06-02-06 07:03 AM
> 
> Mentions that the poster is a teenage girl, watches thread devolve further into several pages of gamers proclaiming they don't have a problem with teenage female gamers, with addresses, home phone numbers, and passport photos, promising to show aforementioned female gamers "a good time" if they'd only come to their game Sunday. Several long time gamers dismiss the notion that there are such animals as female gamers entirely, citing previous poster's father as an example of what happens when gamers and women mix, many posters proclaim they are in fact female gamers, and call for bans on chauvenist gamers in previous thread. Thread goes ominously silent for several hours when one female poster posts a picture of her Wookie.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 225]
> Author : Shade
> Date : 06-02-06 07:12 AM
> 
> http://www.yankeepotroast.org/images/Drunk Wookie-thumb.jpg
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 226]
> Author : Agent Oracle
> Date : 06-02-06 08:01 AM
> 
> http://www.yankeepotroast.org/images/Drunk Wookie-thumb.jpg
> 
> Marvels... then makes a mildly dumb comment about something incredibly obvious.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 227]
> Author : Tolen Mar
> Date : 06-02-06 08:02 AM
> 
> OMFG!
> 
> She shaved her wookie!
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 228]
> Author : Dragonbait
> Date : 06-02-06 09:31 AM
> 
> We need more funny photos on this board...
> 
> and to get back to the tollishness..
> Directly links this thread to SomethingAwful and gets banned on both.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 229]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 06-02-06 02:02 PM
> 
> She shaved her wookie!
> 
> She did it all for the wookie! (Wha?) The wookie! (Wha?) The wookie!
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 230]
> Author : Imruphel
> Date : 06-02-06 02:40 PM
> 
> Simply declares that several of the previous posts are gay.
> 
> The anti-homophobe lobby steps out in force to complain about my use of the word "gay" in such a context.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 231]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 06-02-06 02:42 PM
> 
> Bets (irrelevantly) that at least one poster is named Guy (pronounced GEE).  Laughs to self at wittiness.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 232]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 06-02-06 04:02 PM
> 
> Claims that the name of his third cousin, twice removed, is Guy, and that he's a wonderful person, and that he doesn't see what's so funny about the name.
> 
> Then, hours later, realizes the humor in the situation.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 233]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 06-02-06 04:05 PM
> 
> Continues down his own tangent, noting a really cool Sonic Youth album named Goo.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 234]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 06-02-06 04:09 PM
> 
> Asks Dannyalcatraz to keep off-topic conversations in other threads, though he himself took the conversation off topic many times previous.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 235]
> Author : Dannyalcatraz
> Date : 06-02-06 04:11 PM
> 
> Studiously ignores Jdvn1 while reading Gor.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 236]
> Author : Jdvn1
> Date : 06-02-06 04:12 PM
> 
> Includes a snarky spoiler. Laughs all the way to the asylum.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 237]
> Author : paradox42
> Date : 06-02-06 06:07 PM
> 
> Includes a snarky spoiler. Laughs all the way to the asylum.
> Quotes the spoiler post and takes off the spoiler tags for ease of context with reply, completely oblivious to the fact that this ruins the surprise for everybody the spoiler tags were in fact put in place to satisfy.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 238]
> Author : airwalkrr
> Date : 06-02-06 06:33 PM
> 
> Enters long rant about people posting spoilers without warning. Makes subtle suggestion that all such individuals should be taken to some remote back alley and shot at close range with a powerful shotgun. Digresses into a discussion of shotguns and how he wishes they were used in D&D more often. Then chides several other posters for taking the thread off topic and forcing him to join in by being idiots and necessitating his enlightenment.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 239]
> Author : Silver Moon
> Date : 06-02-06 08:16 PM
> 
> Enters long rant about people posting spoilers without warning.
> Makes lengthy post in total agreement with airwalkrr.  Post includes several examples, each of them a major spoiler, and neglects to put warning labels on any of them.    Also tosses in a comment about it being better that Han Solo didn't shoot first.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 240]
> Author : Hairfoot
> Date : 06-02-06 08:59 PM
> 
> Reads only first and sixth pages of thread.  Re-states stale argument.
> 
> Posters who perceive themselves as losers of said argument embrace a new round of dead horse flogging.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 241]
> Author : Hairfoot
> Date : 06-02-06 09:01 PM
> 
> Then quotes an entire 3-page post, including smileys and asides.  Adds a one-line bon mot.
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> The messages has been download from EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site at http://www.enworld.org at 02.06.2006 09:19:29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes entire thread and then simply adds, QFT.
> 
> Of course, this was just to one-up Hairfoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hairfoot

Lacking knowledge of psychology or rhetoric, I now use "passive aggressive" to describe open aggression, and "straw man" to describe balanced arguments which contradict my cherished assumptions.


----------



## drothgery

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Enters long rant about people posting spoilers without warning. Makes subtle suggestion that all such individuals should be taken to some remote back alley and shot at close range with a powerful shotgun.




Questions the utility of spoiler warnings for works that are insanely popular in geek culture and ten years old.


----------



## Jedi_Solo

(Posts a string of smilies for no apparent reason - except maybe to increase post count)


----------



## Imruphel

Accused the previous poster of posting a string of smileys solely to increase his post count... knowing that the accusation will also increase his own post count.


----------



## mara

Wandered into the thread, planted a shrubbery in the shape of Gary Gygax in the middle, and wandered out again.


----------



## paradox42

Angrily demands *Another Shrubbery!!!* (cue musical sting) ...only in the shape of Dave Arneson, on a lower level and with a little path running down the middle, so we get the split-level effect here.

Threatens to scream "Nee!" at everybody until we are appeased!

Further demands that all readers who do not understand the above reference turn in their geek credentials immediately.


----------



## Swedish Chef

Plants the requested shrubbery and then plants a second in the shape of a former head of TSR (whom thought she was Lord Over All She Saw) and sets fire to this second shrubbery.

Gets banned for making an obviously politically charged statement.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Swedish Chef said:
			
		

> Plants the requested shrubbery and then plants a second in the shape of a former head of TSR (whom thought she was Lord Over All She Saw) and sets fire to this second shrubbery.
> 
> Gets banned for making an obviously politically charged statement.




Seconds the obviously political statement, but takes it entirely off base by ascribing core stats to the former head of TSR, and giving him an intelligence higher than 5.  Miraculously, is not banned.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Hairfoot said:
			
		

> Lacking knowledge of psychology or rhetoric, I now use "passive aggressive" to describe open aggression, and "straw man" to describe balanced arguments which contradict my cherished assumptions.



Goes one better by using Latin phrases he does not really understand, such as "reductio ad absurdum" and "ad hominem". Smiles smugly to himself in delusional belief that he is the superior rhetoritician.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ponders openly whether "rhetoritician" refers to memorizing the lead male role in "Gone with the Wind."


----------



## Shade

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Ponders openly whether "rhetoritician" refers to memorizing the lead male role in "Gone with the Wind."




Points out (incorrectly) that the true etymology of the word would indicate one who prepares the body of the lead male role in "Gone with the Wind" for burial.


----------



## Imruphel

Sarcastically takes the previous poster for task for linking the study of insects with some ancient chick flick.


----------



## Silver Moon

Criticizes all posters for not sticking to the original topic.    True reason for making the post is just to get one on this page.


----------



## Tolen Mar

[SBLOCK]                
               
               [/SBLOCK]

Posts something snarky just to increase post count.


----------



## DerHauptman

Says "Yea what they said!"


----------



## Slife

Imruphel said:
			
		

> Sarcastically takes the previous poster for task for linking the study of insects with some ancient chick flick.




Misinterprets Imruphel as serious


----------



## Tolen Mar

Proves Imruphel was serious, citing many examples from reliable sources, but refuses to disclose who those sources are, or how they might in the least be considered reliable.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Makes a comment reguarding someone's avatar, though isn't specific about whose.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wonders openly if its the avatar of Gozer the Gozerian...


----------



## Agent Oracle

Believes the thread needs more cuteness.







Believes he has fulfilled the quota.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Believes the thread needs more cuteness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believes he has fulfilled the quota.




Awwww
Cuuute


----------



## Andor

Makes snarky comment about the laziness of grabbing a photo off the first page of cuteoverload. Claims ancient archines of stuffonmycat are cuter. Includes example link that mysteriously shows an abandoned factory in bavaria.


----------



## Silver Moon

Posts several pictures of my own pet lambs in order to top the above poster for the cuteness factor.    Makes an awkward attempt to try to tie the subject of lambs to the original topic.


----------



## paradox42

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Wonders openly if its the avatar of Gozer the Gozerian...



Suddenly gets mysterious craving for marshmallows, and posts about it for no good reason. Smiles in self-satisfaction as post-count increases.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Votes that the next pictures from cuteoverload.com should be from the "Cats 'n' Racks" section!


----------



## Slife

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Posts several pictures of my own pet lambs in order to top the above poster for the cuteness factor.    Makes an awkward attempt to try to tie the subject of lambs to the original topic.




Quotes trying to relate the subject of lambs to


----------



## Slife

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Suddenly gets mysterious craving for marshmallows, and posts about it for no good reason. Smiles in self-satisfaction as post-count increases.




the subject of marshmellows.  Also double-posts rather than putting multiple quotes in the same post.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Notes that IME, Border Collies do very well herding lambs, but tend to eat marshmallows.  YMMV.


----------



## Jdvn1

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Believes the thread needs more cuteness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believes he has fulfilled the quota.



 Quotes the picture, just to take up space.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Adds a comment that is extremly vague and unrelated to the original post or any of the other posts.  Adds IYKWIMAITTYD after it.

In fact, no one knows what they mean but are too embarassed to ask in case it is obvious to everyone else.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Totally disregards the original post and instead talks about a person's sig.  Doesn't really care about the OP's sig.  Just hopes this will draw more attention to what he has in his sig.  Adds another +1 to his post count.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## KingCrab

Suggests doing something cruel to cute creatures that were pictured above in an attempt to anger readers.


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Makes an evil statement about people from NY, dogs, and fast food that makes eric's granny dissect her computer....


----------



## paradox42

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Quotes the picture, just to take up space.



Points out (both unnecessarily and pointlessly) that space doesn't need to be taken up thanks to the post above (on this same page no less) quoting the entire thread-to-date when the post was made.


----------



## Imruphel

Posts link to the Hordes of the Abyss gallery over at WotC and uses it an example of more bad artfrom WotC ... but at least it's not by Crabapple and Jarvis! Tries to link this to the comments about puppies but fails basic logic like most poll-crafters on these boards....


----------



## Ilium

Imruphel said:
			
		

> Posts link to the Hordes of the Abyss gallery over at WotC and uses it an example of more bad artfrom WotC ... but at least it's not by Crabapple and Jarvis! Tries to link this to the comments about puppies but fails basic logic like most poll-crafters on these boards....



 Takes exception to sweeping generalizations about "all poll-crafters" (misquoting to make his point).


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Flames others, telling them to stop talking off-topic and to start a new thread if they want to continue their discussion.  This begins a 5-page flame war that completely derails the thread, more than any of the slight side diversions that were occurring could have.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## paradox42

Begins flame war as predicted by Olaf, by defending my off-topic posts above. Vehemently.


----------



## paradox42

Snags first post on page 8 to spite Nifft, and thus continue flame war.


----------



## Hairfoot

Doesn't see page 7 at all, but responds to paradox42 directly, thus infuriating last three posters on previous page, who are sure they chalked up some sage observations and piquant funnies which will go unnoticed.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Quietly bumps the thread back to the frontpage, while blatantly making a semi-offensive statemnt.


----------



## Shade

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Posts several pictures of my own pet lambs in order to top the above poster for the cuteness factor.    Makes an awkward attempt to try to tie the subject of lambs to the original topic.




Chimes in late with witty reference to Silence of the Lambs.  Predicts fava beans comment will soon follow.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Prods the troll with a sharp stick to see if its still alive  (After all, the flames were only just getting started...)


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Prods the troll with a sharp stick to see if its still alive  (After all, the flames were only just getting started...)




Prods back, because he can...


----------



## Andor

Makes long and boring post about the uses of trolls in seige warfare. Claims castles are useless in D&D. Complains bitterly (and incorrectly) that green slime is not in 3.X D&D.


----------



## paradox42

Points out helpfully that green slime *is* in fact in 3.X D&D, it's just not a monster, and then adds comment that troll livers taste best when served with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.

_Phffft-phffft-phffft-phffft!_


----------



## Imruphel

Points out how green slime and trolls don't mix very well... unless you look at it from the green slime's point of view.

Sly dig at Andor for not noticing that green slime IS in 3.5E. Goes away feeling all smug....


----------



## Tolen Mar

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> Prods back, because he can...




Claims to be immune to prodding due to his armor of negate prods.  Then makes a longwinded rant about the proliferation of the "character is the sum of his equipment" problem.




Because he can.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Once meta troll when crossing a bridge with 3 billy-goats gruff.


----------



## Jdvn1

Answers the troll's questions three, though the last one incorrectly, falling into the pit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Once saw a movie in which the Angel who was the "Voice of God" was named Metatroll.


----------



## Silver Moon

Quotes a previous poster that tangently discusses gaming.  Begins discussion of D&D archetypes and the need for iconic examples.    Describes six such archetypes, posting a series of six pictures - four from the Lord of the Rings Movies, one of Han Solo shooting first and another of Ginger Grant from Gilligan's Island.


Goes back to previous post to correct spelling error.


----------



## Imruphel

Asks previous poster what is this archetype because he wants the font as soon as possible.


----------



## Shade

Refuses to let thread die, revives after nearly a week of inactivity with a thinly-veiled bump.


----------



## paradox42

Wonders openly if Revive Nearly Dead Thread is a 4th level spell, or 5th, and if 4th what the time limit on thread death is before the spell can no longer reverse it. Vehemently refuses to admit parallels to certain Cleric spells.

Even more vehemently refuses to define "vehement" for readers who don't know what it means.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Argues against ditching the distinction between Arcane and Divine spells, using "Revive Nearly Dead Thread" as a primary example.

Also argues that "Revive Nearly Dead Thread," while necromantic in nature, CLEARLY does not create an evil thread.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Argues that it isn't the [necromantic] nature of the spell that causes the revived thread to be evil, its the fact that the thread chose to leave paridise in order to come back to ... this place.... 

Selfish, selfish thread...epitome of evil to try to squeak out an extra page or two when your time has passed!  

Too bad I do not have enough levels in the PrC of 'Moderator' to cast 'Banish Thread'...,


Then, realizing that this post surfaces the Evil Meta-Troll back to page one, apologizes profusely for the post.. instead of hitting 'cancel'


----------



## Tsillanabor

Shade said:
			
		

> Chimes in late with witty reference to Silence of the Lambs.  Predicts fava beans comment will soon follow.




Makes fava beans comment.


----------



## Nifft

Wonders if this is stll relevant.


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Nifft said:
			
		

> Wonders if this is stll relevant.




Drops short, insulting comment to the effect that Nifft hasn't read the whole thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

Tsillanabor said:
			
		

> Makes flavor beans comment.



Corrects your grammar, saying, "Fixed it for you."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thinks your Grammer would think it was rude to correct grammar that way.


----------



## paradox42

Tsillanabor said:
			
		

> Makes fava beans comment.



Points out my own fava beans comment back in post #288 and starts new flame war based on being offended by [copycat post/failure to read thread before posting/lack of originality/things the poster missed/implied insult/actual insult/101 uses for fava beans/weather factors/whatever else seems relatable to the subject].


----------



## Imruphel

I prefer muvva beans.


----------



## Silver Moon

Berates posters for getting away from the original topic.   Quotes one sentence from that topic and points out specifics from both the original TSR slaver series (Modules A1 to A4) and the latest Ebberon book as examples of the universal nature of this theme.   Manages to drop in a reference to the new Doctor Who series and disappintment in a key cast change.   Concludes by restating the main topic again and telling everybody to stick to the subject at hand.


----------



## paradox42

Apologizes for thread hijacking. Promises not to do it again.

Then gets "one last word in" about argument that was completely off-topic, thus subtlely continuing said argument and hijack in silly, pointless effort to "win" once and for all.

Argument continues unabated, until somebody makes a forbidden comment and mods shut argument down.


----------



## Imruphel

Pokes fun at Silver Moon for not being able to spell Eberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrron correctly.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Refutes a post from page 4 which, miraculously, went uncontested this far into the debate.  Slams his own party for being idiots.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Slams Agent Orange for introducing politics into the discussion.

Hours later, realizes that's not the kind of "party" Agent Orange meant, but decides not to bother editing his post.


----------



## Dragonbait

Hay guys. What's going on?


----------



## Gremory

O RLY?

*doesn't check to see if this gag's already been done*


----------



## Agent Oracle

YA RLY!

And furthermore

Buttsecks?


----------



## Dragonbait

there we go.. Now I feel complete.


----------



## paradox42

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Slams Agent Orange for introducing politics into the discussion.
> 
> Hours later, realizes that's not the kind of "party" Agent Orange meant, but decides not to bother editing his post.



Points out that the poster's handle is actually Agent *Oracle*, not Orange, but agrees that Agent Orange is a more politically charged term and therefore more ironic in context.


----------



## Silver Moon

Imruphel said:
			
		

> Pokes fun at Silver Moon for not being able to spell Eberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrron correctly.



Says that he never played the system.  Chides posters to stick to the subject at hand.


----------



## Dragonbait

Declares that all groups who play past level 8 are power gamers. Then quotes a previous post, makes a very subtle reference about the post, expecting everyone to understand what I am hinting at and finishes with a


----------



## Dragonbait

Complains that no one has responded to my post, and tries to goad readers into responding.


----------



## Nifft

Feels a vague lack of spite.

 -- N


----------



## Nifft

Feels a huge resurgance of spite.

 -- N


----------



## kirinke

Any thread that starts with *Is 'So and So' overpowered?* is bound to end with tears, hurt feelings and an overwhelming odour of smugness that makes most sane people runaway in disgust.  But that's just my opinion.   

Fava beans.... Yerch. 
Give me good ol red Kidney beans anyday. They rock with chili.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Hijacks to say:
Hi Kirinke, If you are still looking for an artist to do a PC sketch check this out


----------



## Silver Moon

Makes a long complex post touching upon a dozen different points with quotes from prior posts without ever touching upon any subject long enough to acutally discuss it or make any points.   Provides a flowerly conclusion which reminds everybody that when using American systems of measure a Rod is a five-and-a-half-yard measure with forty rods being equal to a furlong and eight furlongs being equal to a mile.


----------



## Dragonbait

wonders why the winged humanoid in the upper left corner of *MavrickWeirdo*'s picture is carrying a sniper rifle.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Laments the loss of the  smiley, and claims it is a sign of fascist censorship by the Moderators.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> wonders why the winged humanoid in the upper left corner of *MavrickWeirdo*'s picture is carrying a sniper rifle.




It is not my artwork (so I cannot explain the figure in the background). It is an artist I met over the weekend, Raven Peterson.


----------



## Jdvn1

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Laments the loss of the  smiley, and claims it is a sign of fascist censorship by the Moderators.



 Points you to a different board, which has the rolleyes smiley, plotting to rid EN World of all rolleyes-smiley-lovers so that he can claim control.


----------



## Dragonbait




----------



## Dragonbait

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> It is not my artwork (so I cannot explain the figure in the background). It is an artist I met over the weekend, Raven Peterson.




Notes that the artwork is hosted on furnation and declares that MavrickWeirdo's name is now very appropriate. He then demands that Mavrick be banned because of Mavrick's possible association with a person whom may or may not be an artist of anthropomorphic characters, which in the net world is one of the three internet sins. At the same time he declares the banning, he surfs the web in another window for furry fetish porn to enjoy.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> Notes that the artwork is hosted on furnation and declares that MavrickWeirdo's name is now very appropriate. He then demands that Mavrick be banned because of Mavrick's possible association with a person whom may or may not be an artist of anthropomorphic characters, which in the net world is one of the three internet sins. At the same time he declares the banning, he surfs the web in another window for furry fetish porn to enjoy.




I regret to inform you that you have wandered ONtopic



			
				Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I start a thread talking about how (d20 furry sex roleplaying is teh best / 4th edition is coming and will r00l 3.x / 5th edition, likewise, will fix all of 4th editions blatant design problems and lead us into a new Golden Age of gaming / Intellifilter was a good idea and that I want it back on the boards [and BTW ards are the best class! ce yourself for their onslaught of are might!!!!] / Keen and mproved Crit shouldn't stack / high level fighters are teh suck / ards/Wizards doesn't care about it customers and is losing money / magic items ruin the game and there is too much character reliance on them / my hat of d02 kno no limit / so on and so forth) and say that this is the best line of thought and that other people are so dumb and misguided by thinking any other way and that you should eb ashamed your DM taought you that way and with _relish_ I tell you that this is obviously the right way to think, and that you are a troglodyte to think any other way. Obviously.


----------



## Dragonbait

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I regret to inform you that you have wandered ONtopic




oops and derails to get things going again: Declares that all things in D&D is physically impossible and because of this, it is a waste of time.

How's that?


----------



## Imruphel

Posts off-topic complaint about the new stat block format.


----------



## Shade

kirinke said:
			
		

> Any thread that starts with *Is 'So and So' overpowered?* is bound to end with tears, hurt feelings and an overwhelming odour of smugness that makes most sane people runaway in disgust.  But that's just my opinion.
> 
> Fava beans.... Yerch.
> Give me good ol red Kidney beans anyday. They rock with chili.




Red kindney beans are overpowered.


----------



## Dragonbait

Shade said:
			
		

> Red kindney beans are overpowered.




I find this statement particularly offensive and racist. They are Indian red dirt peas, not Red  kidney beans. Keep your filthy, unwanted and ignorant opinions to yourself, Shade.


----------



## Shade

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> I find this statement particularly offensive and racist. They are Indian red dirt peas, not Red  kidney beans. Keep your filthy, unwanted and ignorant opinions to yourself, Shade.




I resemble that remark!    

Mmmmm....dirt peas.


----------



## paradox42

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> I find this statement particularly offensive and racist. They are Indian red dirt peas, not Red  kidney beans. Keep your filthy, unwanted and ignorant opinions to yourself, Shade.



Comments to the effect that the "Red" in question wasn't referring to anything but bean color, and if it was supposed to mean or symbolize anything else it surely was supposed to be an anti-Communist remark. 

Mods start watching thread very closely due to Communist-sympathetic readers who report post for breaking "no politics" rule.


----------



## Silver Moon

Once again warns posters to stay on topic.   Tosses in reference to the new Princess Bride Special Edition.   Also makes a comment that Han Solo did not shoot first stating that I checked my DVD's and that's what is on it.   Concludes by quoting from the very first post and saying "I agree".


----------



## Dragonbait

posts yet again so he can see himself on a page an even number of times (6) and to pad his post count back to what it was before the crash of '06.


----------



## Nifft

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> posts yet again so he can see himself on a page an even number of times (6) and to pad his post count back to what it was before the crash of '06.




Didn't particularly notice the crash of '06. Had only one thread that needed re-posting, you see.

Talks about how everyone over-dramatizes stuff nowadays. Pesky youngsters.

 -- N

PS: Adds a clever note that makes an erronious reference to something old, belying my pose.


----------



## Imruphel

Remembers that after being here since the very first boards that he should have a higher post count so simply slips in "QFT" without mentioning which post it applied to.


----------



## Imruphel

Remembers that another tactic for boosting post counts is the "I don't have the book but that sounds right"-post so mentions that in connection with... Han shooting first.


----------



## Dragonbait

bump bump bump


----------



## Agent Oracle

Baselessly speculates on the arrival of 4e.


----------



## kirinke

Declares that clerics are overpowered and Druids are munchkins. 
Oh, Maverick, great sketch, but I'm more into digital artwork for characters.


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Wants to know why we can't just skip 4th edition, and go on to 5th - after all, Paranoia & CoC did the same, didn't they?


----------



## Imruphel

.
..
...


----------



## Agent Oracle

kirinke said:
			
		

> Declares that clerics are overpowered and Druids are munchkins.
> Oh, Maverick, great sketch, but I'm more into digital artwork for characters.




Well, since you asked for it...


----------



## kirinke

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Well, since you asked for it...




That.... 
That's just so wrong on so many levels.   Take it to the Circus man!

On more serious notes.
Kidney beans are good.
Fava beans are so yesterday.
And the 4th edition never happened.
Or did it?


----------



## Tolen Mar

Much like Highlander, there was no sequel...


----------



## Tolen Mar

Decides to post


----------



## Tolen Mar

in pieces


----------



## Tolen Mar

'cause bite sized


----------



## Tolen Mar

goes down easier


----------



## Imruphel

In honour of the inability of ENWorld board members to post properly designed polls, decides to rectify this with...

(Poll) Do you think that there should be more inane threads about 4E?

1. Yes, please clutter up the messageboards with more crap!
2. Yes, D&D is less fun than in used to be!
3. No, I don't like _Mysteries of the Moonsea_.
4. The _Tomb of Horrors_ was Gary during his Lawful Evil alignment phase. Or was that Chaotic Evil? Hmmm, no idea....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Starts a tangent about which combo is best:

Fiter/Rouge
Rangar/Sarceror
Palladin/Munk
Drude/Psikik Worrier


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

I vote for the Dude/Psikik Worrier..even tho I am too young to remember the 60's


----------



## paradox42

Is that Drude from _A Clockwork Apple_?


----------



## kirinke

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Is that Drude from _A Clockwork Apple_?




More like from a clockwork.... Grapefruit.


----------



## Nifft

Clockwork Horror!

 -- N


----------



## Nifft

Nifft said:
			
		

> Clockwork Horror!




Depressingly predictable.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Nifft said:
			
		

> Depressingly predictable.




And spiteful!


----------



## The Shaman

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

>



This is my next character, no matter what game I'm playing.







			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Psikik Worrier



A new d20 _Modern_ prestige class - a martial artist with psionic abilities and an anxiety disorder.

**AHEM!**...back to the topic...

Proceeds to explain how the poster (any poster, doesn't matter which one) clearly never understood the rules in earlier editions and therefore has no basis on which to make spurious, uninformed claims about the ancestry of the game (any game, doesn't matter which one).


----------



## Tsillanabor

Out of nowhere mentions how Buck Rogers XXV was the greatest game ever.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Disagrees, stating that Rifts with all of the expansion books in play was the best. Game. EVAR.

Sits back and waits for the flames to rise...


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Rifts is nothing, HoL is the only real game!


----------



## Nifft

Wouldn't a Psidekick Warrior be a PrC for a cellphone-droid?

 -- N


----------



## Driddle

Randomly picks otherwise innocuous quote from middle of thread and inappropriately applies ellipses to skew original meaning to something awkward. Also mangles user's name for insult value:



			
				Silver Moonatic said:
			
		

> Quotes a previous ... discussion of D&D archetypes and ... six pictures ... of ... Solo shooting ... and spelling error.




Takes offense at imagined slight created by own misquote.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Shade said:
			
		

> Red kindney beans are overpowered.



Posts a long, seemingly well thought out article explaining how the higher coin value of Red Beans must be balanced against their limited quantity. Points out this is even more the case for Garden Beans and Cocoa Beans.


----------



## Dragonbait

boobies!


----------



## Driddle

While making a politically partisan comment about how the ranger class wasn't broken when constructed according to the Hero System -- BEST SUPERHERO SYSTEM EVAH! -- I invoke the name of a vaguely remembered former message poster sometimes known for troll-like behavior, and simultaneously imply that the majority of this thread is being run by only two people using alternate IDs.


----------



## The Shaman

Driddle said:
			
		

> While making a politically partisan comment about how the ranger class wasn't broken when constructed according to the Hero System -- BEST SUPERHERO SYSTEM EVAH! -- I invoke the name of a vaguely remembered former message poster sometimes known for troll-like behavior, and simultaneously imply that the majority of this thread is being run by only two people using alternate IDs.



*Driddle* for teh win!11!!!w00t!!111!11pwns!!11!!


----------



## Bugaboo

I show up.


----------



## Shade

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> boobies!




Hoorah!


----------



## paradox42

Driddle said:
			
		

> While making a politically partisan comment about how the ranger class wasn't broken when constructed according to the Hero System -- BEST SUPERHERO SYSTEM EVAH! -- I invoke the name of a vaguely remembered former message poster sometimes known for troll-like behavior, and simultaneously imply that the majority of this thread is being run by only two people using alternate IDs.



Suggests that *you* are in fact both IDs, without knowing it, Mr. Durden!

The first rule of trolling is... you do not talk about trolling.
The second rule of trolling is... you do *NOT* talk about trolling!


----------



## Silver Moon

Driddle said:
			
		

> Randomly picks otherwise innocuous quote from middle of thread and inappropriately applies ellipses to skew original meaning to something awkward. Also mangles user's name for insult value:  Takes offense at imagined slight created by own misquote.



Takes great offense at being misquoted.   Rattles off long rant about Driddle's actions.  Ends by putting a row of smiley faces so that Mod's won't ban poster.


----------



## kirinke

Sticks out toungue at everybody, strips down and streaks across the thread, cackling like a maniac.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> boobies!




The intellifilter would never have let you get away with that


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

kirinke said:
			
		

> Sticks out toungue at everybody, strips down and streaks across the thread, cackling like a maniac.


----------



## kirinke

Pictures? Ask and ye shall recieve. But be warned.... What you wish may not be what you truly desire.....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

kirinke said:
			
		

> Pictures? Ask and ye shall recieve. But be warned.... What you wish may not be what you truly desire.....



I am always content when I am answered with wit, even when it cuts me to the quick.


----------



## kirinke

And especially since it's completely, 100% grandma friendly! Can't beat that with a pogo stick.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

kirinke said:
			
		

> And especially since it's completely, 100% grandma friendly! Can't beat that with a pogo stick.



 What about a +2 pogo stick of trampling?


----------



## Driddle

Bugaboo said:
			
		

> I show up.




Accuses user of being a troll simply for showing up in thread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did someone say boobies? 

Here's a Great  as well!


----------



## Dragonbait

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Did someone say boobies?



Those are lopsided boobies. One is way bigger than the other.


----------



## Monty Tomasi

Makes random mention of Buffy and Angel.


----------



## Atavar

Makes out-of-the-blue comment that Captain James Tiberius Kirk was the BEST captain out of any incarnation of Star Wars.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Atavar said:
			
		

> Makes out-of-the-blue comment that Captain James Tiberius Kirk was the BEST captain out of any incarnation of Star Wars.



Kirk always shot first.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If Kirk is the best Captain in Star Wars, is R2D2 the best robot in Star Trek?


----------



## Atavar

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> If Kirk is the best Captain in Star Wars, is R2D2 the best robot in Star Trek?




I was wondering if anyone would notice my (intentional) faux-pas....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Atavar said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone would notice my (intentional) faux-pas....



 I noticed, hence my response


----------



## paradox42

Atavar said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone would notice my (intentional) faux-pas....



A board full of gamers and you actually didn't know the answer in advance? Come *on*, give us *some* credit for intelligence here...


----------



## Agent Oracle

Checks his latest bill, and notes that there is NO credit for intelligence.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*completely gratuitous bump*


----------



## Tolen Mar

Aw maaaan...

SO close to an even month!

Here we go again...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well...you know, I'm the bastard who killed Kenny...and having done that, this was the natural next step.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

So, whats the CR now that this Meta-Troll, replete with Ring of Protection from Meta-Fire, has acquired the 'Raised Thread' template? 

How does this change in Type to "Undead, Augmented Thread" affects its stat-block?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> So, whats the CR now that this Meta-Troll, replete with Ring of Protection from Meta-Fire, has acquired the 'Raised Thread' template?
> 
> How does this change in Type to "Undead, Augmented Thread" affects its stat-block?



We'll  have to wait till it reaches 11th level to find out


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Got Spite?


----------



## Nifft

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Got Spite?



Yes!
 -- N


----------



## Tolen Mar

Rofl


----------



## norms29

discovers dead thread several pages back
attempts to read all posts but gets bored by page 7
posts pic from Ebaums' Forum fun page

embarks on unrelated rant regarding paladin resrictions and general shortfalls of the alignment system, segueing into deranged introspective on the superiority of MY personal ethical beliefs to those of others, based on the writings of a 20th century philosopher nobody else has heard of, including preemtive defense of said writer accusing detractors of "strawman" arguments, along with the implication that said detractors arguments are too stupid to be honest mistakes, but rather diliberate lies to further some shadowy and evil agenda.

finishes with a vague statement which might be interpreted as an acknoledgement of personally attacking fellow posters, followed by dismissal of said misbehavior, stating that personal attacks are only a logical fallacy if used *instead of*  proof rather than *in addition to* . totally ignoring questions of curtesy and decency


----------



## norms29

replaces offending pic with several equally blatent violations of the "eric's grandma" rule,  directed at; eric, his grandma, the rest of his family, his hometown, his state, whatever country is in the news at the moment, and everyone who's posted on this thread

smilies are sprinkled liberally to ward of impending banning


----------



## drothgery

Reminds previous poster of the Eric's Grandma rule, and suggests removing the image.


----------



## norms29

I feign ignorance and post another pic


----------



## Nyaricus

Norms, I am not a mod, but we do a pretty good job of self-moderation around here. Please remove the prevously offending image. It's not nice and isn't doing anything for this thread, and it would offend Eric's Grandmother.

cheers,
--N


----------



## Nifft

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> cheers,
> --N




**ahem**.

There is only one "hyphen hyphen en" around here, and you're not me.

 -- N (so far as I know)


----------



## Morrus

norms29 said:
			
		

> smilies are sprinkled liberally to ward of impending banning




Didn't work.  See ya.


----------



## Jdvn1

norms29 said:
			
		

> I feign ignorance and post another pic



 Has an urge for pancakes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is currently wearing a pancake hat...and designing a bunny suit to wear under it.


----------



## Nyaricus

Nifft said:
			
		

> **ahem**.
> 
> There is only one "hyphen hyphen en" around here, and you're not me.
> 
> -- N (so far as I know)



Not anymore.

cheers,
--N

P.S. Thanks Morrus


----------



## Nyaricus

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Is currently wearing a pancake hat...and designing a bunny suit to wear under it.



Condemns this poster for designing a bunny suit when gerbal suits are obviously superior.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Is currently wearing a pancake hat...and designing a bunny suit to wear under it.



 Is currently wearing bunny shoes... and designing a pancake suit to wear over it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This poster does not wear gerbil suits...too many giants nearby...


----------



## Nyaricus

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> This poster does not wear gerbil suits...too many giants nearby...



*wonders what kinds of suits he wears, shudders at the thought of it, and walks away into the sunset, stroking his pet cat-weasel, eating peanutbutter crickets and swigs at a roast turkey soda pop*


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Points out that half black dragon trolls with rings of fire immunity can't die from any hit point damage . . . and the thread regenerates.

(technically this isn't thread necromancy)


----------



## Dragonbait

norms29 said:
			
		

> I feign ignorance and post another pic



Has an urge for bunny rabbits smothered in syrup.

--Dragonbait


----------



## Jdvn1

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> Has an urge for bunny rabbits smothered in syrup.
> 
> --Rabbitbait



Changes something you said, with the comment, "Fixed it for you."


----------



## Silver Moon

Posts a series of unrelated pictures for no particular reason, including one of a matador fighting a bull; of a sunrise with the space shuttle launch; of a pink stuffed rabbit wearing a Darth Vader mask; of Superman pushing a shoping cart through a store; of a knight in plate mail and his chainmail bikini-clad female companion fighting a dragon; and of the Skipper hitting Gilligan over the head with his hat. 

Toss in a caption of "What do these all in common?" not knowing the answer myself and curious what the troll will bring.


----------



## Nyaricus

revives the thread with the intent on bringing strife and hatred to the world at large, via my familiar named Scruffy: the Destroyer of fluff-balls and dish soap.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Posts a link that will cause deja vu.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Posts a link that will cause deja vu.



 

I never get tired of that joke.


----------



## mythusmage

Runs across thread, notes number of posts, goes "Eeek!" Observes that some people could use gainful employment.


----------



## Imruphel

I really hope that I wake up early enough tomorrow to be able to eat french toast at the local cafe. It's been too long since I've eaten french toast. I really should get back with that former girlfriend who would come over and make it for me.


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I never get tired of that joke.



 QFT.


----------



## mythusmage

Makes post observing that some people need long term professional care.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Arrr!  Making a mighty post about me abilities to bring the bring the scurvy troll back to life and how this is a fine thing . . . tells all naysayers to walk the plank!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Makes post observing that some people need long term professional care.



 What makes you think I don't have long term professional care? (Arrrr ye scurvy dog)


----------



## Nyaricus

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Makes post observing that some people need long term professional care.



Makes a post stating that anyone who occasionally thinks they are a spellcasting elf probably needs professional care.


----------



## Nyaricus

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I never get tired of that joke.



Makes a post staing I am tired of that joke. Also states that french toast seems like a good idea.


----------



## Rozanne

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Makes a post staing I am tired of that joke. Also states that french toast seems like a good idea.



Posts that chicken fried steak and eggs is a vastly superior meal to french toast and includes various "expert" opinions and statistics to back up the claim.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Posts a recipe for Chicken Fried Baby from Fat Bastard's Cookbook "The Joy of Eating Babies."


----------



## Imruphel

Starts thinking about how he can get back with that ex-girlfriend so he can have some french toast. Wonders how to share the french toast with people on the messageboard....


----------



## Mark Hope

Makes post claiming that one fantasy author's political views are inherently superior to another fantasy author's political views, but tries to obscure references to politics by linking to an article where a third fantasy author bashes one of the first two in a ranting ideological tirade.  Claims that anyone who doesn't immediately agree is a liar, a fool, a fanboi, a nazi, or hasn't read any of the authors in questions.  Reports other random posts to the moderators for no apparent reason.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Posts a long rant complaining that his life has been irreperably harmed because there have been several new posts to this thread, yet no e-mail notification was sent out.

Casually mentions that he has e-mail notification turned on for every thread he's ever read, as well as the entire General RPG Discussion forum for good measure.


----------



## paradox42

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Posts a long rant complaining that his life has been irreperably harmed because there have been several new posts to this thread, yet no e-mail notification was sent out.
> 
> Casually mentions that he has e-mail notification turned on for every thread he's ever read, as well as the entire General RPG Discussion forum for good measure.



Quotes entire long rant only to reply to just one sentence at the bottom of it: the one complaining about email notification. Suggests that poster is a technology-challenged ninny and it's his own fault.  

OOC, just kidding Joshua. It's for a good cause, the continuation of the trolling!


----------



## Jedi_Solo

Posts incredably long rant about something at least 4 pages back.  Makes some obscure referense to justify point (which, if reserched, would reveal that it is wrong anyway) and then continues to rant, having obviously not read the rest of the thread, for no apparent reason...

...except maybe to increase post count.


----------



## Ilium

Re-joins thread after months away and acts as if the ensuing discussion never happened.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Noticed its been almost 2 months now that we have lacked Spite.....


----------



## Slife

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> Makes post claiming that one fantasy author's political views are inherently superior to another fantasy author's political views, but tries to obscure references to politics by linking to an article where a third fantasy author bashes one of the first two in a ranting ideological tirade.  Claims that anyone who doesn't immediately agree is a liar, a fool, a fanboi, a nazi, or hasn't read any of the authors in questions.  Reports other random posts to the moderators for no apparent reason.




Ones up by quoting a mystery novel writer who bashes fantasy.  Garners supporting quotes from science fiction writers, at least one of which is horribly out of context.


Adds a neutral emotion so people don't know if I'm joking  :\


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Posts a complete non-sequitur...followed by an incomplete non-sequitur.


----------



## DarkKestral

Uses Dannyalcatraz's nonsequiturs to fashion a post that contains references to 5 different literary works while managing to completely misunderstand all of them, then use them as backup for a poorly worded and even more poorly conceived means of insulting RPG playing, the ENWorld forums, and previous posters in no particular order.

Then goes ahead and deletes all of it and simply makes a one line statement designed to infer that the entire basis of D&D play is somehow wrong, and afterwords puts the word "Discuss," as if it would, in fact, spark a meaningful, non-trollish, discussion.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reading the post before editing, posts a response correcting the misunderstandings, but also adding misunderstandings, due to extreme sleep deprivation.

Then posts a loooong post that provides further evidence of sleep deprivation by devolving inatseld toxv tlwer squirrel.  Psxleatr poot, tub 3wlxlin.  T$asg ooat: http://djraregems.com/

Or:



> 5,000 Years before Jesus Christ was stoned to death by jealous Scientologists, Walken began writing the first books of the Bible. These Books later became the screenplay to the greatest film trilogy of all time: Lord of the Rings. In The Bible, Walken explains how Earth was created, how human beings should behave while they are alive, and how to make Five Million Dollars in Just Six Easy Steps. He may or may not have been Pontius Pilate.
> 
> His latest book is entitled "How I Keep My Hair."
> ( http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Walken )




Dig?


----------



## Imruphel

In a completely logic-less segue (oops, this is the internet... segway), links the previous post as being an argument in support of the Book of Erotic Fantasy and thus berates the previous poster for supporting the Book of Elf Pr0n.

Awaits the arrival of the Champion of the Book of Elf Pr0n who will appear to defend its, ahem, virtues....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Posts a recipe for Champagne "Elf" Prawns- more slender, prettier, and drunker than regular prawns.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Posts only to boost post count.

And to ask why sleeping Trolls can't lie?


----------



## Slife

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Posts only to boost post count.
> 
> And to ask why sleeping Trolls can't lie?




Reminds about the %liar on trolls.


----------



## Halivar

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> QFT.



QFT


----------



## Cedric

This lengthy, intelligent discourse and unified community agreement makes it clear to me. 

Monks can take INA.


----------



## Silver Moon

Is highly offended that my last attempt at trolling was totally ignored.   Decide to pull out all the stops with a long post that buried within it states:

1.  Star Wars Episode II was the best of the six Star Wars films.
2.  D20 Modern should be scrapped in favor of GURPS. 
3.  Mountain Dew should be eliminated. 
4.  The current Battlestar Galactica is just a poorly conceived knockoff of the far superior Space 1999.
5.  Gamers are secretly worshipped by all supermodels.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Is highly offended that my last attempt at trolling was totally ignored.   Decide to pull out all the stops with a long post that buried within it states:
> 
> 1.  Star Wars Episode II was the best of the six Star Wars films.
> 2.  D20 Modern should be scrapped in favor of GURPS.
> 3.  Mountain Dew should be eliminated.
> 4.  The current Battlestar Galactica is just a poorly conceived knockoff of the far superior Space 1999.
> 5.  Gamers are secretly worshipped by all supermodels.






1.  Umm...no.
2. Absolutely
3. Absolutely
4. Absolutely
5. Abso...wait, what?


----------



## Slife

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Is highly offended that my last attempt at trolling was totally ignored.   Decide to pull out all the stops with a long post that buried within it states:
> 
> 1.  Star Wars Episode II was the best of the six Star Wars films.
> 2.  D20 Modern should be scrapped in favor of GURPS.
> 3.  Mountain Dew should be eliminated.
> 4.  The current Battlestar Galactica is just a poorly conceived knockoff of the far superior Space 1999.
> 5.  Gamers are secretly worshipped by all supermodels.



*Interprets episode II as episode V.  Hilarity ensues.*


----------



## Joshua Randall

Cedric said:
			
		

> This lengthy, intelligent discourse and unified community agreement makes it clear to me.
> 
> Monks can take INA.



Sheer. Genius.


----------



## mythusmage

Posts a long, disconnected, rambling, and incoherent rant that does nothing to prove that D&D 3.5 is really a fantasy heartbreaker ripping off the 1973 original original.


----------



## Silver Moon

Slife said:
			
		

> *Interprets episode II as episode V.  Hilarity ensues.*



Corrects poster pointing out that by Episode II the referece was towards the more recent film.   

Goes off onto a tangent about how for my son's Cub Scout Blue&Gold banquet his Den did a Star Wars skit.   Each kid was to bring his own Star Wars costume, and of the seven boys we wound up with two Darth Vaders and another two Anakin Skywalker's.   When asked to explain that incongruity the Den Leader said, "Hey, it's Star Wars, it's all about clones."


----------



## paradox42

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Corrects poster pointing out that by Episode II the referece was towards the more recent film.
> 
> Goes off onto a tangent about how for my son's Cub Scout Blue&Gold banquet his Den did a Star Wars skit.   Each kid was to bring his own Star Wars costume, and of the seven boys we wound up with two Darth Vaders and another two Anakin Skywalker's.   When asked to explain that incongruity the Den Leader said, "Hey, it's Star Wars, it's all about clones."



Posts carefully-constructed logical argument to show that Cub Scout leaders cannot possibly be 15th-level Arcane spellcasters with access to the Necromancy school- so *HOW WOULD HE KNOW?!?*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Notes that he (when he was a Cub Scout) met a Cub Scout Den leader, whom he now realizes was a Necromancer/Diviner...FROM ANOTHER DIMENSION!

(Said Den Leader did NOT use D&D rules, but was rather using an edition of HERO that dropped through a hole in time.)


----------



## DarkKestral

Notices distinct lack of trolling, so rudely informs other posters via sarcastically personal insults to stop with the useful comments and remember to flagrantly violate the Eric's Grandma rule and other niceties Afterwards, makes mention of a Cub Scout den leader who he believes was at least a 15th level arcane caster and was possibly either a single-classed dread necromancer or necromancy-specialist wizard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Accepts the admonishment.

All your monks with INA are belong to us!  Oh NOES!  The Paladin set us up the bomb!

Of course, this would NEVER happen in AD&D!


----------



## Imruphel

Using the monk + INA ruling that has now been issued by the black belts in rules-fu at the Rules forum, I mention that this means that warlocks can also use INA to improve the damage of their eldritch blast... and also how rapid shot lets them make two eldritch blasts a round.

Cross-posts in every other forum too....


----------



## Joshua Randall

In a frothing fury, posts that D&D is cleary Satanic and as such has no place in an organization like the Cub Scouts. Brings in various reported instances of the Scouts being prevented from using public school buildings because of their quasi-religious bent, thereby flagrantly violating the "no religion" rules of ENW.


----------



## Cedric

I don't care what you people say...Magic Missile is unbalancing. 

Automatically hits? No Save? Ridiculous...should require a ranged touch attack or a save for half damage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Them's FIGHTIN' words!


----------



## Dragonbait

Klaatu Barada Nikto


----------



## EricNoah

The "EN" of "EN World" tries to use his waning influence from, like, five years ago to get the thread back on track.  And then Reports the Post to the mods.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

BAH!

What have you done for us lately?


----------



## mythusmage

Chides above poster for having a bad memory. Lauds poster before him for persevering even though most of the stuff he gossipped about back when was bogus on the half-shell.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz would like to thank Eric Noah, The Forestry Commission Doune Admissions Ltd, Keir and Cowdor Estates, Stirling University, and the people of Doune for their help in the making of this website.

  Including the majestic Mønks with Improved Natural Attack and Vow of Poverty. 

  A Mønk once hit my sister ...

  No realli!  She was Karving her initials on the Mønk
  with the sharpened end of an interspace tøøthbrush given
  her by Svenge - her brother-in-law - an Oslo dentist and
  star of many Norwegian møvies:  "The Høt Hands of an Oslo
  Dentist", "Fillings of Passion", "The Huge Mølars of Horst
  Nordfink".

  Mynd you, Mønks hits Kan be pretty nasti...


  Mønks trained by             MØNTE CØØKSGERVØRDENBRØTBØRDÅ

  Special Mønk Effects       JØNÅTHAN TEEWT
   Mønk Costumes              SKIPPI WILLIAMSØNNEN
   Mønk Choreographed by   DÅVID NØØNENSENSEN III
  Miss Taylor's  Mønks by     EDGST STÅRKEN-HØME
   Mønk trained to mix
  concrete and sign com-
  plicated insurance
  forms by                    JØØLI MÅRTINSDØTTIR
   Mønks' noses wiped by      BJØRN JÅN-SCHINDEHETTE WÅLKER

  Large Mønk on the left
  half side of the screen
  in the third scene from
  the end, given a thorough
  grounding in Latin,
  French and "O" Level
  Geography by                ÅNDI CØLLINS

  Suggestive poses for the
  Møøse suggested by          LÅRS-GRÅNT VEST
  Antler-care by              SHERRI FLØYD


----------



## Silver Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Notes that he (when he was a Cub Scout) met a Cub Scout Den leader, whom he now realizes was a Necromancer/Diviner...FROM ANOTHER DIMENSION!



They all are.


----------



## Imruphel

EricNoah said:
			
		

> The "EN" of "EN World" tries to use his waning influence from, like, five years ago to get the thread back on track.  And then Reports the Post to the mods.




After receiving the report, the mods unanimously decide that they have finally had enough of this "EN" bloke and his troublemaking and decide to permanently ban him. After all, what has he ever done for these boards...?


----------



## Dragonbait

EricNoah said:
			
		

> The "EN" of "EN World" tries to use his waning influence from, like, five years ago to get the thread back on track.  And then Reports the Post to the mods.




Wants Eric to return to his old avatar - Fry, instead of the new space-man-from-the-50's-guy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

troll troll troll troll
troll troll troll troll
troll troll troll troll

TROLLITY-TROOOOOOOLL!

troll troll troll troll
troll troll troll troll
troll troll troll troll

TROLLITY-TROOOOOOOLL!

troll troll troll troll
troll troll troll troll
troll troll troll troll


----------



## Slife

uses an overdone joke about trolls and acid and/or fire


----------



## DarkKestral

Wonders why LSD was brought into the conversation, and finishes with a question about house rules for getting an LSD high.


----------



## mythusmage

DarkKestral said:
			
		

> Wonders why LSD was brought into the conversation, and finishes with a question about house rules for getting an LSD high.




Replies with an observation about _Petrification_.


----------



## Shieldhaven

Suggests that this thread, of which he has read almost none, is clearly the work of the Templars, Freemasons, and/or the Bilderberger group, no, the real ones, not the ones in Dark*Matter, thankyouverymuch, as can be clearly determined by the numerological significance of Crothian's post-count.

--Haven


----------



## Silver Moon

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> 5. Gamers are secretly worshipped by all supermodels.






			
				Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> 5. Abso...wait, what?




States that there is statistical evidence to support the premise.   Cites references to three different Doctoral Dissertations in the filed of Psychiatry the refer to intellectual attraction being superior to physical attraction.   Also cites references to photos of known games Vin Diesel and Elisha Wood in the company of supermodels.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Rabelais said:
			
		

> Three little words
> 
> Jack T. Chick




Sarcastically recommends that Christian fantasy roleplaying game.


----------



## paradox42

Points out Agent Oracle's name and avatar as better evidence of Shieldhaven's theory than that which he posted. 
.


Spoiler



Proceeds to have a laugh about it at the next meeting with the other Society members.


.


----------



## Joshua Randall

The time is out of joint: O cursed *spite*,
That ever I was born to set it right!

-- Hamlet. Act i. Sc. 5.


----------



## Dragonbait

BababooyBababooyBababooyBababooy!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Points out that none of us here are actual trolls, so who are we to determine what the "meta" of trollishness is? This is the META trolls thread after all, not the QUASI trolls thread, or CRYPTO trolls thread.


----------



## paradox42

It could, however, be the PSEUDO-trolls thread... in which case our jokes hide an ugly, unspeakable truth from *BEYOND ALL REALITY AND SANITY!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*

Ahem.

Anyway, that could be bad.


----------



## Xyanthon

Hems and haws for a bit.  Flip flops and waffles about.  Then points out that waffles are tasty and I don't like flip flops.  MMMmmmmm.......waffles.


----------



## greywulf

Sorry......what was the question again?


----------



## Slife

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Points out that none of us here are actual trolls, so who are we to determine what the "meta" of trollishness is? This is the META trolls thread after all, not the QUASI trolls thread, or CRYPTO trolls thread.




Well, I never meta troll I didn't like!


----------



## paradox42

Slife said:
			
		

> Well, I never meta troll I didn't like!



Points out that somebody else said that on page 2.

...without actually going back to reread the thread or confirm whether anybody said it at all, much less what page it was on.


----------



## Dragonbait

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Points out that somebody else said that on page 2.
> 
> ...without actually going back to reread the thread or confirm whether anybody said it at all, much less what page it was on.




Because, clearly, no one else will either.


----------



## cildarith

Post deleted by Dragonbait.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Post dragonbaited by de L33+


----------



## Imruphel

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> The time is out of joint: O cursed *spite*,
> That ever I was born to set it right!
> 
> -- Hamlet. Act i. Sc. 5.




I spite with my little ite something beginning with q....


----------



## Slife

Imruphel said:
			
		

> I spite with my little ite something beginning with q....




Waldo?


----------



## Dragonbait

cildarith said:
			
		

> Post deleted by Dragonbait.




Damn right


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tries to re-ignite the thread with convoluted restatement of positions on:

1) The monk ability: Furry of Bose™

2) The Feat: Cow of Poverty

3) Natural Whippins vs. Unharmed Steaks

4) Rules: RAW vs Kooked

5) D&D Farced Edition

6) Paladins ex-cuting someone


----------



## Hussar

> 6) Paladins ex-cuting someone




Responds with a paladin actually going out of his way to not execute every evil he meets and actually attempt to stay within the idea of good.


----------



## Dragonbait

Hussar said:
			
		

> Responds with a paladin actually going out of his way to not execute every evil he meets and actually attempt to stay within the idea of good.



Since this is a gamer talking about a character, the description of the paladin goes on for two posts, each constituting eight paragraphs. The posts includes such things as his physical description, upbringing, equipment, and best kills. 

And all along, he does not realize that by *not* slaying everything evil immediately, he is going against the orignal concept of the paladin. At least, that's what the next poster declares following the long-winded and pointless description of the paladin.


----------



## Halivar

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> And all along, he does not realize that by *not* slaying everything evil immediately, he is going against the orignal concept of the paladin. At least, that's what the next poster declares following the long-winded and pointless description of the paladin.



After the long-winded and pointless description of the paladin, declares that by *not* slaying everything evil immediately, he is going against the original concept of the paladin.

Also warns Dragonbait never to put words in my mouth again.


----------



## takyris

Responds to the original post with an argument that's been brought up, argued over, broken into countless sub-arguments, and eventually beaten to death over hundreds of posts while casually tossing in an "I didn't read all those posts, because some people don't know how to keep their posts short, but my take on it is..." under the mistaken apprehension that a line like that justifies my behavior.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Responds to the original post...

of another thread...

on another board...

in another language.


----------



## Dragonbait

Posts a disgusting picture involving coral and shoes. Gets banned. Returns with a different name on a different computer. Reposts the picture with a photoshopped marker to push it over the edge and gets banned again.


----------



## Land Outcast

Posts a link with no relevance whatoever to the thread's OP, while he ponders how it was possible for the thread to fall from the first page


----------



## paradox42

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Tries to re-ignite the thread with convoluted restatement of positions on:
> 
> 1) The monk ability: Furry of Bose™



Suggests that the topic of Furries be confined to adult sections of the forum.



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> 6) Paladins ex-cuting someone



What- are you saying that that high-CHA Paladin is *so* attractive that he actually sucks the attractiveness out of others?!? He's a black hole of "cute?" That...

...is actually a very interesting concept. (runs off to do some more class tinkering)

It's *MY* idea! *MINE*, I tell you! Stay back! Don't make me use this!!!


----------



## Slife

Suggests that the OP buy some PDFs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Dire/Half-Fiendish/Feral/Lycanthropic-BababooyBababooyBababooyBababooy!




Updated that to 3.5Ed for you.


----------



## Dragonbait

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Updated that to 3.5Ed for you.




And that is why 2ed is better. That, and it had THAC0. THAC0 is the love juice of the gods.


----------



## Silver Moon

Decides to push the envelope on the "No religion and politics" rule but keep in in context with the RGP theme by describing in detail a Live Action Role Play I once participated in named "Popemaker" where all of the players were Cardinals at a 15th Century election of a new pope.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Jumps into the thread after a long absence to rmind everyone they are totally wrong, no one has it right except himself and his cat.

Puts words into people's mouth's (neat trick on a BBS (realizes he just showed how old he is, since he knows what a BBS is and still mistakes forums for BBS's)), take's words out of people's mouths (an even more impressive trick), and then turns them all in to a meta-troll that devours him, his cat, and everyone within 10 feet (because, hey, they have reach!).


----------



## Slife

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Jumps into the thread after a long absence to rmind everyone they are totally wrong, no one has it right except himself and his cat.
> 
> Puts words into people's mouth's (neat trick on a BBS (realizes he just showed how old he is, since he knows what a BBS is and still mistakes forums for BBS's)), take's words out of people's mouths (an even more impressive trick), and then turns them all in to a meta-troll that devours him, his cat, and everyone within 10 feet (because, hey, they have reach!).




Asks about the reach on a meta-spiked chain wielded by a meta-troll.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Slife said:
			
		

> Asks about the reach on a meta-spiked chain wielded by a meta-troll.





Heh..You don't wanna know.  It's pretty ugly.*










*Which only means that some meta-munchkin will now stat one out...


----------



## DarkKestral

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Which only means that some meta-munchkin will now stat one out...




Of course, the meta-munchkin doing the statting would be one who would complain that Pun-Pun isn't overpowered, he's just misunderstood.


----------



## Imruphel

I don't care what its reach is, nobody can beat my bestest, most amazingest character, T'z'z'i'r'd the Drow with his double scimitars of deadly d'r'o'w d'o'o'm!!!

And because he has such a high Dex, he gets extra reach so that he's better than those spiked chain-wielding wannabes!!! And spiked chain wielders are just copying everyone else!!! My character is the bestest because he's truly unique!!! He's a chaotic neutral drow!!! And he's a half-vampire!!! I mean, h'a'l'f'v'a'm'p'i'r'e!!! His scimitars are Large but he's got monkey grip twice!!! Because he killed lots of monkeys!!! And made special gauntlets from their skin!!!

And he's got lots of a'p'o's't'r'o'p'h'e's in his name!!! Therefore he must be the bestest!!!


----------



## Tolen Mar

Snidely points out that this is the meta-troll thread, not the meta-drow thread.  Please take your munchkin build elsewhere.  This is only for truly intellectual discussions, not novel character wannabe's.










Worries that he just caused another meta-thread to start...


----------



## DarkKestral

Starts a discussion in Low Trollish on the mechanics of dire flails in a quantum universe while stating that they cannot safely exist in a fantasy universe because of Heisenberg certainty, and relates the argument to the nature of dialects of the Troll language, and makes the point that the poster feels Low Troll should be the official version of Troll.

(To those without a throrough grounding in the language, the above likely sounds like a series of gutteral noises with minimal syntax interspersed with occasional curses at the previous posters and the name Heisenberg at random intervals.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Test posts.


----------



## paradox42

DarkKestral said:
			
		

> (To those without a throrough grounding in the language, the above likely sounds like a series of gutteral noises with minimal syntax interspersed with occasional curses at the previous posters and the name Heisenberg at random intervals.)



*Hey!* What does Heisenberg have to do with *any* mother's flatulence, let alone mine? Insults are forbidden by the forum rules! Consider this post reported to the mods.


----------



## Imruphel

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Snidely points out that this is the meta-troll thread, not the meta-drow thread. Please take your munchkin build elsewhere.




T'z'z'i'r'd is not a meta-drow; he's an uber-drow!!! He's a gestalt ninja-pirate!!!



> This is only for truly intellectual discussions, not novel character wannabe's.




T'z'z'i'r'd is an intellectual!!! He's part Sicilian!!! But all drow!!! And who said you could use an apostrophe in "wannabe's"??? Apostrophes are not for making plural words!!! Apostrophes are for drow names!!!

In our last game, T'z'z'i'r'd won the whole internet!!! He pwns you!!!

This post exists purely to remind people why going to the WotC Boards can sometimes be such an exercise in frustration.


----------



## Slife

Imruphel said:
			
		

> T'z'z'i'r'd is not a meta-drow; he's an uber-drow!!! He's a gestalt ninja-pirate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> T'z'z'i'r'd is an intellectual!!! He's part Sicilian!!! But all drow!!! And who said you could use an apostrophe in "wannabe's"??? Apostrophes are not for making plural words!!! Apostrophes are for drow names!!!
> 
> In our last game, T'z'z'i'r'd won the whole internet!!! He pwns you!!!
> 
> This post exists purely to remind people why going to the WotC Boards can sometimes be such an exercise in frustration.




But hyphens are totally way better than apostrophes ever could be!  Why, one hyphen alone created Pun-Pun, the most powerful character in Dnd.  


I shudder to think what P-u-n-P-u-------n would be capable of.


----------



## paradox42

Slife said:
			
		

> I shudder to think what P-u-n-P-u-------n would be capable of.



For some ideas, just in case you're curious, look here. 

Not that I'm much for thread-pimping, but seriously- that's just about as absurd as it gets...

Okay, sure it's weaker than Pun-Pun, but *still*- ideas.


----------



## Imruphel

Mortiverse would still lose to T'z'z'i'r'd!!! Mortiverse is not a pirate!!! Mortiverse is not a ninja!!! Mortiverse does not dual-wield scimitars!!! Oops, I spelt that correctly. I mean, Mortiverse does not duel-wield scimitars!!! And Mortiverse has no apostrophes in his name!!!

T'z'z'i'r'd still wins teh internet!!! And beats Pun-pun too!!! But Pun'Pun would be more formidable: Pun'Pun has an apostrophe!!! Fear the apostrophiac template of d'o'o'm!!!


----------



## Dragonbait

Qft


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

The 'best and worst of 2006' thread convinced me to dust of my thread-necromancy skills and rear to quasi half-life the dreaded Meta-Troll...


A Poll! Is this thread the :
[title]
 (o) A> Best Thread of 2006
 (o) B> Best Thread of 2006
[/title]

Vote now!1!1!!1!!!1!1!!1!!1!!1!!!!1!


----------



## Slife

I'll pick option 
3) Best Thread of the 21st century


----------



## Dragonbait

Since this thing is alive again: !

Let's see what happens when I post that.

Smileys. nice.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> The 'best and worst of 2006' thread convinced me to dust of my thread-necromancy skills and rear to quasi half-life the dreaded Meta-Troll...
> 
> 
> A Poll! Is this thread the :
> [title]
> (o) A> Best Thread of 2006
> (o) B> Best Thread of 2006
> [/title]
> 
> Vote now!1!1!!1!!!1!1!!1!!1!!1!!!!1!




Replies with an incredibly aggro/defensive statement about how he will reply and vote for any thread he wants, and that they can take their ideas about "wrongbadfun" and shove it up their a.


----------



## Joshua Randall

In a crass display of cross-board-ism, complains that the poll does not contain the "lemoncurry" option and is therefor fundamentally flawed.

Has no clue why "lemoncurry" is funny as a poll option, but continues to reference it in an attempt to seem cool.


----------



## Dragonbait

Declares that the latest poll is crap, because it does not apply to me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Complains about threadcomancy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Uses threadenchantments (specifically, Threadcharm Poster) to counter Jdvn1's complaints about threadnecromancy.


----------



## Silver Moon

Screams in pain to self upon seeing the return of this thread.    Then posts a long post in the thread talking about the *TSR Gangbusters* boxed rules set and modules that I received as a Christmas present that I plan to as reference sources for a new D20 Modern campaign.


----------



## silentspace

That poll is extremely biased.  A friend of my second cousin is a market researcher, so I know what I'm talking about.  <insert latin phrase here, to prove my intellectual superiority>


----------



## Slife

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Uses threadenchantments (specifically, Threadcharm Poster) to counter Jdvn1's complaints about threadnecromancy.



Comments that the mind bondage spell would have been more effective.


----------



## Heathansson

clear (bvvvvvt!)   hit it again!  Clear!  (bvvvvvvt!)
Okay, next time I say clear, all you hold hands and touch the thread.
Clear!


----------



## Slife

Heathansson said:
			
		

> clear (bvvvvvt!)   hit it again!  Clear!  (bvvvvvvt!)
> Okay, next time I say clear, all you hold hands and touch the thread.
> Clear!



Clear as mud.


----------



## Nyaricus

Makes a post implying the poster above him smells like funky bananas.


----------



## Silver Moon

Investigates thread to see who cast 'Resurrection' on it.

Makes a long post about the unfairness of the television series "Heroes" being on opposite "24".

Starts side discussion about hayfeaver and other allergies.

Tosses in side comment about GURPS compared to D20.

Posts pictures from this year's Sports Illustrated swimsuit edition.


----------



## awayfarer

Types up post fraught with spelling and puncutation errors professing the superiority (or inferiority) of game "X" and makes thinly-veiled threats at those who disagree.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Unveils the threats.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament

Points out that while that opinion was phrased in a rather extreme/agressive manner, it's hard to disagree with the basic truth behind it.  The guy is a jerk, but he has a point...

uts something in sig that mocks religion:


----------



## Dragonbait

sad'fjaskfjas;dlkfsl;adkgfas;ljghasdl;kfjasd'lfkjasd;lgih[qe9ghasodnvzxcvnklparhg[q34[


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You take that back!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> sad'fjaskfjas;dlkfsl;adkgfas;ljghasdl;kfjasd'lfkjasd;lgih[qe9ghasodnvzxcvnklparhg[q34[



 FWIW, QFT.


----------



## Kastil

Pops in after a long absence, makes sweeping generalizations about the original OP and their love of all things furry/elvish/anime.  Blatantly points out his virginity to all and then disappears for a few months.


----------



## Nyaricus

Kastil said:
			
		

> Pops in after a long absence, makes sweeping generalizations about the original OP and their love of all things furry/elvish/anime.  Blatantly points out his virginity to all and then disappears for a few months.



Posts about how he can point his virginity at whomever he pleases (IYKWIMAITYD)


----------



## awayfarer

Makes suggestive comment towards most recent poster of (suspected) opposite gender.


----------



## Infernal Teddy

This thing is _still_ running?

Makes insulkting remark about the intelligence of the people still posting here...


----------



## Imruphel

Quickly posts something very inflammatory toward WotC and makes a note that a rumour has been heard that Paizo has had its rights to publish Dungeon and Dragon cancelled... you heard it here first!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Invites you, specifically, to come join my site where raunchy women abound.

Uses the letter 'x' a lot while doing so.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

Posts about back in the old days, on the red site, it was much more of a community


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> Fails to read any of the thread except the original post.
> 
> Quotes the entirety of the original post.
> 
> Makes the exact same point as Jdvn1 using the same Gygax quote.




Ignores the last 15 pages and draws up argument from page one that has already been refuted, defeated, and raised from the dead to be killed all over again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> Ignores the last 15 pages and draws up argument from page one that has already been refuted, defeated, and raised from the dead to be killed all over again.



 Agrees with Primitive Screwhead, even though it contradicts what he said earlier.


----------



## Torm

:Actually finds something new and original to say that hasn't already been said in 14 pages of posts, but fails to realize that it hasn't been said because, despite his own mistaken thinking, it is completely irrelevant and not very well thought out, to boot:

:Tries to drag in a connection to religion, politics, and / or polygyny that is only connected to the OP as a complete tangent:


----------



## paradox42

Torm said:
			
		

> :Tries to drag in a connection to religion, politics, and / or polygyny that is only connected to the OP as a complete tangent:



Reports post for breaking no politics/religion rule.

Proceeds to answer same post in follow-up, making further connections to politics/religion that cause others to report *this* post.

Everybody in thread awaits arrival of mods with dread anticipation.


----------



## Jdvn1

Says hello to Torm.

Apologizes for going off topic, despite the fact that the topic has mutated no less than four dozen times.


----------



## Infernal Teddy

Changes topic in midsentence, going from the impossiblity of 4th edition being OGL to the colour of socks in general


----------



## Kastil

Spams the thread.


----------



## Torm

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Proceeds to answer same post in follow-up, making further connections to politics/religion that cause others to report *this* post.



Says hello back to Jdvn1. 

Doesn't report your post, but does write a witty and underhandedly snide diatribe in response that now _clearly_ violates the politics/religion rule. Finds something in your post to compliment in order to try to make something that clearly _isn't_ civil seem civil.

A moderator comes in and closes the thread! CLUNK!.....   However, several moderators have been following this thread all along, and proceed to use the thread for a couple of pages of Hivemind-like exchange with other moderators - all posted in a "closed" thread - until one of them figures that the original thread concept was fun enough, and enough time has passed for tempers to cool, that, with a warning against violating the rules again, they re-open the thread.


----------



## moritheil

Makes tangentially relevant reference to a recent dispute between posters in another thread and/or board, which infuriates one of the posters, amuses the other one, and goes over everybody else's head.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wants this thread to be released as a subscription available in print form only.


----------



## Nifft

Accidentally posts cogent reply to other thread.


----------



## Nifft

Steals top post on next page.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

< POST DELETED BY MODERATOR>

Cause, failure to provide even a semblence of being on-topic.

Immediately a new thread is started to discuss how on-topic the discussion of the 'Summon Flumph Cushion' spell, often used in OOTS, is to the OP


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

<PRE DELETED BY MODERATOR>


----------



## Nifft

Deleted by moderator for making the same bad joke three times in a row. Postcount reduced by 100. Drow matron sent over to give naughty penguin a spanking.


----------



## Fishbone

Drow Matrons are broken munchkin cheese.


----------



## Kastil

Post s a slew of smilies that has nothing to do with the topic and the board before posting a large image reaffirming it all.


----------



## awayfarer

Fishbone said:
			
		

> Drow Matrons are broken munchkin cheese.




Takes quote out of context.


----------



## Nifft

Fishbone said:
			
		

> Drow Matrons are broken munchkin cheese.




Replaces one word with "butter", another with "nut", and yet another with "busted". Hopes grandma isn't watching.


----------



## Silver Moon

Notes that nobody has referenced earlier comparison between GURPS and D20.  Decides to make the troll more specific by stating that GURPS is the superior system and that D20 players should stop denying the truth and just admit it.


----------



## jeff37923

Reads entire thread, sighs, and logs off of internet.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

***** FRIST POSTT !!!!111!!1!!!one!!!!eleven!!!!!!!***


----------



## Torm

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> ***** FRIST POSTT !!!!111!!1!!!one!!!!eleven!!!!!!!***



Starts a big argument about who actually had first post, when it is obvious from the timestamps on the posts, and nobody _really_ cares, anyway. Gets asked to take complaints about the way timestamps work to Meta.


----------



## Slife

Torm said:
			
		

> Starts a big argument about who actually had first post, when it is obvious from the timestamps on the posts, and nobody _really_ cares, anyway. Gets asked to take complaints about the way timestamps work to Meta.



Makes a meta comment.


----------



## Bobitron

Reads first two pages. Jumps to the end and comments on how this seems fun, but secretly thinks to himself that he'll probably forget about the thread and never visit again.

Ponders if his post will even be read.

Edit: Notices post count and edits to pointlessly brag. 3,345 punks! Oh yeah!


----------



## Slife

Slife said:
			
		

> Makes a meta comment.



Makes a metapun


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Calls someone a metapunk.


----------



## Slife

Slife said:
			
		

> Makes a metapun



Mentions someone I metapun a starry night.


----------



## paradox42

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Calls someone a metapunk.



Makes post wondering what being metapunky really means.

Post is long, meandering, and wanders more than a goose flying north for winter. Ends post by suggesting TV networks bring back Metapunky Brewster. Secretly knows only four people on board are correct age and demographic to understand the joke and care enough to reply in context.


----------



## Slife

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Makes post wondering what being metapunky really means.
> 
> Post is long, meandering, and wanders more than a goose flying north for winter. Ends post by suggesting TV networks bring back Metapunky Brewster. Secretly knows only four people on board are correct age and demographic to understand the joke and care enough to reply in context.



Never metapunk I didn't like.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Calls someone a metapunk.




Gibson is the one true punk, all others are a pale imitation...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Edit: Notices post count and edits to pointlessly brag. 3,345 punks! Oh yeah!



Trumps you.


----------



## Bobitron

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Trumps you.




Makes long post about how post count doesn't matter despite his previous bragging.


----------



## Nail

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> Fails to read any of the thread except the original post.



Quotes something from page 1, fails to read rest of thread.


----------



## paradox42

Nail said:
			
		

> Quotes something from page 1, fails to read rest of thread.



Quotes first post by Nail in entire thread, notes that it is in fact on page 15 and egotistically declares that this renders Nail "thread-cred-less" and that the argument based on quotation from page 1 should therefore be ignored by everybody.

Declaration backfires horribly as thousands of lurking ENWorld readers delurk specifically to post on this thread, out of spite. Spite amplifies in Nifft when he misses first post on page 17. Out of spite.

Spite, I tell you, spite!!!


----------



## orsal

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Quotes first post by Nail in entire thread, notes that it is in fact on page 15 and egotistically declares that this renders Nail "thread-cred-less" and that the argument based on quotation from page 1 should therefore be ignored by everybody.




Points out that said post is in fact on page 20 and flames paradox42 for not being able to read numbers. Displays his own ignorance of the fact that different users have different settings for number of posts per page. Looks all the more stupid for flaming another while having his own uppermost body part in a position Eric's Grandma doesn't want to read about.


----------



## molonel

Comes into the discussion on page 15, and after reading none of the posts says something entirely unrelated to the discussion at hand in the most aggressive, flaming style he can manage while simultaneously insulting everyone on all sides of the debate!


----------



## Slife

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Quotes first post by Nail in entire thread, notes that it is in fact on page 15 and egotistically declares that this renders Nail "thread-cred-less" and that the argument based on quotation from page 1 should therefore be ignored by everybody.
> 
> Declaration backfires horribly as thousands of lurking ENWorld readers delurk specifically to post on this thread, out of spite. Spite amplifies in Nifft when he misses first post on page 17. Out of spite.
> 
> Spite, I tell you, spite!!!



Talks about how 7up is so much better.


----------



## pbd

Sees large, seemingly important thread and posts inane reply that has nothing to do with original thread at all just to seem cool and "in the know", all the time realizing that several others have done the same thing.


----------



## Koewn

paradox42 said:
			
		

> Metapunky Brewster.




Takes one small bit of a meandering post and makes a barely safe-for-Grandma comment about how the girl on that show eventually "grew up".

If you know what I mean.

Eh? Eh?

Giggity.


----------



## Torm

Slife said:
			
		

> Talks about how 7up is so much better.



Refers you to his avatar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reports a post as offensive, not realizing that the offensive portion of the post is, in fact, a quote originally derived from one of my earlier posts.


----------



## awayfarer

Writes up a long, detailed post about who would win in a fight between religion and politics.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The cockroaches?


----------



## Jdvn1

orsal said:
			
		

> Points out that said post is in fact on page 20



Points out that, depending on how many posts you have showing per page, said post could be on different pages. Claims that, for him, the post is on page 1289, even though that is actually impossible.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Re-raises thread... or is that re-re-raises? How many times can a thread be raised?... 


anyway..

Casts 'Raise Thread' to ask how the Meta-Troll stat block should be trimmed down to reflect the new 4E paradigm.

Suggests that the Meta-Troll retains its Uncanny ability to survive beyond 10,000 posts and the per-page ability to cast 'Inspire Spite'

Suggests that the Meta-Troll be granted a per-day ability to cast 'Tasha's Fizzy Fountain', which causes a reader to spew soda through thier nose.

Wonders how the Meta-Troll's power will be increased by living in a 'Points of Light' screen....


----------



## Slife

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Points out that, depending on how many posts you have showing per page, said post could be on different pages. Claims that, for him, the post is on page 1289, even though that is actually impossible.



Helpfully points out that 1289 is OVER NINE THOUSAND, even though it clearly isn't.


----------



## Nyaricus

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> 4th edition is coming



Discusses how this is now a reality, and is more then a little cool


----------



## awayfarer

Makes predictions about 5th edition.


----------



## Silver Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> The cockroaches?



Doesn't bother checking to see what this is in reference too but instead just goes with it, posting an elaborate 400 word essay about cockroaches.   

Ends with an unrealted comment how D&D should have done what Paranoia did, going straight from 2nd Edition to 5th without ever doing a 3rd or 4th.


----------



## WhatGravitas

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Makes predictions about 5th edition.



Refutes prediction and blathers on about 4.5E.


----------



## Nifft

Necrospite.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Notices threadcromancy, mentions Nazis, and attempts to Godwin thread.

Returns to lurking.


----------



## Jack of Shadows

Is it just me or do all the flame wars seem scripted these days?

Jack.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Jack of Shadows said:
			
		

> Is it just me or do all the flame wars seem scripted these days?



Associates script with WoW, does a videogamey-godwin, tells that thread is over.


----------



## Slife

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> Associates script with WoW, does a videogamey-godwin, tells that thread is over.



Accuses Lord Tirian of cheating by using scripts for unfair advantages in WoW.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Is it just me or do all the flame wars seem scripted these days?




Maybe so, maybe no, but definitely not after the writer's strike starts...

Tells a lame anti-gamer joke in _[johnmelendez]____[/johnmelendez] _mode, written by a bitter, soon to be striking Tonight Show writer...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Necro-trolls this thread, risking ridicule & bannination...


----------



## EricNoah

Stumbles in with a "In my day, blah blah blah, you people ought to be ashamed of yourselves" schtick.


----------



## roguerouge

Skips to very last post of very long thread because prolific poster showed up as the most recent commenter.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Attack of the Trolls!!

Vaguely connects existing trollish comments to the new edition and posits impending doom of WoTC based on shaky comparison to ENRON.  Followed by ad hominem attack on them via Hasborg relationship and dire fate of upcoming GI Joe movie displaying incompetence of their corporate masters.


----------



## PapersAndPaychecks

Posts patronising psychoanalysis of most recent post and concludes most recent poster was bullied as a child.


----------



## EricNoah

Points out that anyone switching to a new edition is a mindless sheep, and anyone not switching is afraid of change.


----------



## hong

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Points out that anyone switching to a new edition is a mindless sheep, and anyone not switching is afraid of change.



 Corrects Eric that the singular of sheep is ship.


----------



## awayfarer

Eats a goat.
Regenerates torn and mangled flesh.


----------



## Nyaricus

awayfarer said:
			
		

> Eats a goat.
> Regenerates torn and mangled flesh.



Makes a post about bananas. And chinchillas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mocks the other posters...and the horses they rode in on..._and_ their horses' *grandmas* for badwrongfun.


----------



## GammaPaladin

I ignore the actual topic of debate in favor of pointing out logical fallacies in everyone's posts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

(grabbing e-crotch)

I got your logical fallacy right here, bub!


----------



## hong

So! Who here is switching to 4E?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

diaglo


----------



## Angel Tarragon

6th Edition for the win!


----------



## Nyaricus

GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> I ignore the actual topic of debate in favor of pointing out logical fallacies in everyone's posts.



Heh heh... "fallacies"


----------



## Herobizkit

YOU'RE a fallacies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Herobizkit said:
			
		

> YOU'RE a fallacies.



Fallacies? Not Stalagmites?


----------



## EricNoah

Throws around Latin phrases like _ad hominem _ and _sine qua non_ and _gluteus maximus _ to sound smart.


----------



## hong

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Throws around Latin phrases like _ad hominem _ and _sine qua non_ and _gluteus maximus _ to sound smart.



 Adds katanae and ninjae to the list.


----------



## ejja_1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Aahk it's back. What does it take to kill a Meta-Troll?



A Death Phone....
Or the grandpas guitars.


----------



## Shadeydm

GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> I ignore the actual topic of debate in favor of pointing out logical fallacies in everyone's posts.




If someone does this to you, you've been Honged.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Breaking the street date, a 4th edition necromancer brings the troll back from the Shadowfell to wreck havoc on the ENWorld community again!

Hm . . . how do you add a zombie template to an elite troll soldier?


----------



## gonesailing

Rabelais said:
			
		

> 133t d03$/\/'t /\/\4k3 y0ur p01/\/t c133r3r, but 1t 1$ t0ugh 2 typ3.
> 
> n00b






			
				Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Then, out of nowhere, someone who hasn't been following along comes ut and bumps the entire thread with a post which, while well written, is also fairly stupid and insane, possibly involving one million fifth level heroes versus one eighteenth level lich.





			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Takes offense at comment.   Mentions role playing games back during the Great Depression and World War II and tells of walking seven miles uphill through driving rain, ice, snow and hail of frogs and locusts in order to game.   Fills three more paragraphs with further examples.





			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> Throws around Latin phrases like _ad hominem _ and _sine qua non_ and _gluteus maximus _ to sound smart.






			
				Sejs said:
			
		

> Makes useless, neutral comment that seems really witty at 2 o'clock in the morning, smirking to myself about how goddamn clever I am.



Randomly quotes from throughout the thread. Misinterprets every comment Flames all sides of every argument.  Belittles EricNoah's knowledge of Latin phrases.

Rubs everyone's nose in the fact that his broken street dated copy of d20 furry sex allows him to quote rules (oddly word for word and with formatting lines)
Oh....


			
				hong said:
			
		

> Insists that Han shot first.



And disagrees with ALL CAPS and states that George Lucas is god.  Then weeps that he raped my childhood


			
				Aaron L said:
			
		

> Makes a poor attempt at a humorous post and kills the thread.


----------



## gonesailing

Waits for someone to mock him about his low post count

Edit - edits post for no reason


----------



## gonesailing

Refreshes every 5 min to see if anyone answers his post


----------



## Family

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## gonesailing

Family said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU




Complains that Family didn't REALLY understand his post (while demeaning his intelligence) and proceeds to retype original arguments using only slightly different language


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Complains that the advent of 4E means we must re-do the entire Meta-Troll writeup in keeping with the new stat-blocks.


How much XP for an Elite Brute Solo Lurker Meta-Troll?

And does 1 level per page of postes sound about right?

edit: Mocks *gonesailing* for his low post count and suggests he go back to sailing....


----------



## Serendipity

Makes cryptic yet appropriate comment, gets flamed for posting to drive post count up, points out member join date, goes back into lurking mode.


----------



## Silver Moon

Sees that Meta Thread is back.  Resists urge to post to it....for around two minutes....then makes post with a very long rant about 4E even though knowledge of the new rules is almost non-existant.    

Make comment about the new Iron Man movie, without having seen the movie yet. 

Posts picture of unknown supermodel randomly found online and claims to have dated her.

Make comment comparing the fourth season of Battlestar Galactica to the fourth season of Babylon Five without admitting to having only viewed one episode of each.

Concludes by making comment that barely stays within the no religion and no politics rule.


----------



## gonesailing

Refutes comment about Iron Man..also without having seen the movie

Complains that the picture is of HIS girlfriend

Argues that the Best Fourth season in Science Fiction Television history is the Unshot, Unwritten, and non-existent fourth season of Firefly...without having seen more than one episode of the original program

Blantantly violates the no religion, no politics, and grandmother rules


----------



## Family

gonesailing said:
			
		

> the Unshot, Unwritten, and non-existent fourth season of Firefly...




Whoa, WHOA, WHOA!! Time OUT! Yellow Card!

Now it's all fun and games until someone mentions more seasons of Firefly willly-nilly. My heart can only take so much! I WILL rally a legion of Browncoats from all 4 corners of the internet on this already buckling message board.

Now, back to the rodeo...


----------



## Andor

Claims to have super-secret unreleased 4th season of Firefly on dvd.

Launches a vicious and rebuttal of the attack on 4e that savages arguments nobody made. 

Admits he has no yet seen 4e.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Complains that the latest edition will be the end of all roleplaying, even though the thread discussion is about the mating habits of Gelatinous Cubes.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Silver Moon

Andor said:
			
		

> Claims to have super-secret unreleased 4th season of Firefly on dvd.
> 
> Launches a vicious and rebuttal of the attack on 4e that savages arguments nobody made.



Pulls out old psychology book from high school - randomly draws theories and ideas from it to refute previous points made about Firefly, pointing out that Joss W. was making an analogy based upon works of various theorists, concluding that Mal feelings for his spaceship were to a reaction to counter neglect from his mother when he was a child.


----------



## gonesailing

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Pulls out old psychology book from high school - ... a reaction to counter neglect from his mother when he was a child.




Misquotes Silver Moon and counters with quotations from Dr Phil and Oprah Winfrey, also makes inappropriate and lewd comparisons to the Lone Ranger, Howdy Doody, and Elmer Fudd.

Posts picture of the Cast of Firefly with self badly photoshopped in.

Edit - Edits post for no reason

Edit again to Flame everyone for not staying on Topic...although has no real idea what the topic is


----------



## Dlsharrock

Quotes, in full, the person who sounds most reasonable (and who coincidentally has the highest post rate in the thread) then writes: 

This

And that's all.
Then gets ignored because he's from Britain and doesn't count.


----------



## Nyaricus

Welcomes our new 4th Ed. Overlords.

/tinfoil hat


----------



## MortalPlague

*Posts a link to the 5th Edition announcement*


----------



## SnakeNuts

"khaaaaannnnn!!!"

- Originally posted in all caps...


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Then gets ignored because he's from Britain and doesn't count.



I'm sorry, did you say something, chap bloke whatever the hell ya'll call each other?


----------



## gonesailing

Flames anyone who uselessly bumps old threads


----------



## Andor

Make pointless post mocking an edition he hates.


----------



## Lwaxy

Just posting to let you all know you have obviously no clue about the topic. Of course while not even knowing what we are talking about.


----------



## blargney the second

Bump.  Gathers that means something significant nowadays.


----------



## Dlsharrock

Celebrates the brief return of Meta-troll by posting a pointless post celebrating the brief return of Meta-troll.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Meta troll?

Of course I meta troll- I'm an adventurer!

*Ba-DUMP-DUMP crashhhhhh*


----------



## CleverNickName

Finds the most inflamatory comment and quotes it in its entirety, thus circumventing everyone's Ignore Users filter.  Immediately after the quote, I type my only contribution to the discussion:  the letters "QFT."

Then I sit back and hit refresh fifteen times a minute to see if anyone responds (reacts?) to my obviously witty remark.


----------



## Filcher

Posts poll to prove OP's point.


----------



## beeflv30

The madness! The madness!


----------



## Hairfoot

CleverNickName said:
			
		

> Finds the most inflamatory comment and quotes it in its entirety, thus circumventing everyone's Ignore Users filter.  Immediately after the quote, I type my only contribution to the discussion:  the letters "QFT."



I also quote a two-page post, and rather than add an agreement such as "QFT", I say "this" or "this is the post".  Thus I demonstrate that I have spotted the One True Post which trumps all arguments that have been made and can be made, and I alone had the insight and intelligence to spot it.


----------



## Doug McCrae

Hairfoot said:
			
		

> I also quote a two-page post, and rather than add an agreement such as "QFT", I say "this" or "this is the post".  Thus I demonstrate that I have spotted the One True Post which trumps all arguments that have been made and can be made, and I alone had the insight and intelligence to spot it.



This


----------



## gonesailing

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=232112&page=1&pp=15

Crossposts and links to two useless threads that have nothing to do with each other


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

В Xanadu сделал Kubla Khan Представительный декрет удовольстви-купола: Куда Alph, священнейшее река, побежало Через caverns measureless к человеку Вниз к sunless морю. Настолько дважды 5 миль плодородной земли С стенами и башнями girdled кругом: И были сады яркие с sinuous rills, Где blossomed много вал ладан-подшипника; И здесь были пущи стародедовские как холмы, Enfolding солнечные пятна greenery. Но oh! та глубокая романтичная бездна которая наклонила Вниз с зеленого холма athwart cedarn крышка! Изуверское место! как святейшее и заколдовано Как e' er под waning луной преследовал женщиной голося для ее демон-любовника! И от этой бездны, при безпрерывная суматоха seething, Если эта земля в быстрых толщиных кальсонах дышала, Могущественный фонтан momently принудился: Между чей стремительным половин-intermitted взрывом Огромные части вольтижировали как отскакивая оклик, Или chaffy зерно под thresher' flail s: И ' средний эти танцы трясут сразу verb и всегда Оно швырнул вверх по momently священнейшему реке. 5 миль извиваясь с mazy движением Через древесину и участок земли священнейшее река побежало, После этого достигл caverns measureless для того чтобы укомплектоватьть личным составом, И утонул в суматоху к безжизненному океану: И ' средний эта суматоха Kubla услышанное от далеко Родовые голоса prophesying война!


----------



## blargney the second

Spam.


----------



## gonesailing

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> В Xanadu сделал Kubla Khan Представительный декрет удовольстви-купола: Куда Alph, священнейшее река, побежало Через caverns measureless к человеку Вниз к sunless морю. Настолько дважды 5 миль плодородной земли С стенами и башнями girdled кругом: И были сады яркие с sinuous rills, Где blossomed много вал ладан-подшипника; И здесь были пущи стародедовские как холмы, Enfolding солнечные пятна greenery. Но oh! та глубокая романтичная бездна которая наклонила Вниз с зеленого холма athwart cedarn крышка! Изуверское место! как святейшее и заколдовано Как e' er под waning луной преследовал женщиной голося для ее демон-любовника! И от этой бездны, при безпрерывная суматоха seething, Если эта земля в быстрых толщиных кальсонах дышала, Могущественный фонтан momently принудился: Между чей стремительным половин-intermitted взрывом Огромные части вольтижировали как отскакивая оклик, Или chaffy зерно под thresher' flail s: И ' средний эти танцы трясут сразу verb и всегда Оно швырнул вверх по momently священнейшему реке. 5 миль извиваясь с mazy движением Через древесину и участок земли священнейшее река побежало, После этого достигл caverns measureless для того чтобы укомплектоватьть личным составом, И утонул в суматоху к безжизненному океану: И ' средний эта суматоха Kubla услышанное от далеко Родовые голоса prophesying война!



Бредятина какая-то...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure if it has already been dune.. but what the tell..

I claim this thread for the infinite glories of the great HIVEMIND and although there has been others in this thread before me I shall ignore all previously made claims on this thread for my claim is currently the newest and therefore the most important.


----------



## Dlsharrock

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> Hairfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also quote a two-page post, and rather than add an agreement such as "QFT", I say "this" or "this is the post". Thus I demonstrate that I have spotted the One True Post which trumps all arguments that have been made and can be made, and I alone had the insight and intelligence to spot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This
Click to expand...


QFT


----------



## Nyaricus

*complains bitterly about how the new update to ENW makes the old version xxxxxxxxxx and leads to a huge 4e vs 3e flamewar."

----------------
Now playing: Arghoslent - Dog and Broom


----------



## DarkKestral

Nyaricus said:


> *complains bitterly about how the new update to ENW makes the old version xxxxxxxxxx and leads to a huge 4e vs 3e flamewar."




Responds with an equally vehement post attacking Nyaricus's opinion and implying that Nyaricus is something obscene and highly improbable because another having a differing opinion would be impossible in the mind of this poster. Then reconsiders and goes on to add even more apparent hatred and ends with a statement implying that anyone who would agree with Nyaricus over the merits one or the other of the systems is clinically insane and should be locked up for observation and treatment.


----------



## Scurvy_Platypus

Posts a random happy-hippy post wondering why people can't just get along, indulges in some random gamer theory, has an overly long post analyzing previous posters in relation to the theory, and proves conclusively that all the previous posters were in fact wrong, didn't know what they were _really_ thinking, and shows how anyone else that thinks differently is in fact guilty of badwrongfun.

Further adds a stipulation proving that any attempt to refute the post makes the poster guilty of criticizing playstyle, and slyly insinuate that such people are poopy heads.

Entire post makes it clear that none of the previous 44 pages of the thread were actually read, and that the post has no bearing on reality.


----------



## Dragonbait

This


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

DarkKestral said:


> Responds with an equally vehement post attacking Nyaricus's opinion and implying that Nyaricus is something obscene and highly improbable because another having a differing opinion would be impossible in the mind of this poster. Then reconsiders and goes on to add even more apparent hatred and ends with a statement implying that anyone who would agree with Nyaricus over the merits one or the other of the systems is clinically insane and should be locked up for observation and treatment.




I agree with Nyaricus ....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That.


----------



## paradox42

The Other Thing.



Dlsharrock said:


> QFT



You win the thread!



Scurvy_Platypus said:


> Posts a random happy-hippy post wondering why people can't just get along, indulges in some random gamer theory, has an overly long post analyzing previous posters in relation to the theory, and proves conclusively that all the previous posters were in fact wrong, didn't know what they were _really_ thinking, and shows how anyone else that thinks differently is in fact guilty of badwrongfun.
> 
> Further adds a stipulation proving that any attempt to refute the post makes the poster guilty of criticizing playstyle, and slyly insinuate that such people are poopy heads.
> 
> Entire post makes it clear that none of the previous 44 pages of the thread were actually read, and that the post has no bearing on reality.



You *also* win the thread.

And just for fun, I play with the nifty new Multiquote feature to copy a bunch of posts at once for no apparent reason:


Dragonbait said:


> This






Primitive Screwhead said:


> I agree with Nyaricus ....






Dannyalcatraz said:


> That.




Following which I declare: *YOU ARE ALL WRONG.*


----------



## Dlsharrock

Uses his much proven ability to kill any given thread by being the ABSOLUTE LAST PERSON to post in Meta-Troll.


----------



## paradox42

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Uses his much proven ability to kill any given thread by being the ABSOLUTE LAST PERSON to post in Meta-Troll.



You are *ALSO* wrong.


----------



## WhatGravitas

paradox42 said:


> You are *ALSO* wrong.



That's sooo... video-CCGish.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Following which I declare: YOU ARE ALL WRONG




I declare you "Thong."

Thong th-Thong Thong Thong.


----------



## paradox42

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I declare you "Thong."
> 
> Thong th-Thong Thong Thong.



Hey! I resemble that remark.

Especially on Pride weekend.


----------



## YourSwordIsMine

Lord Tirian said:


> That's sooo... video-CCGish.




Oh, and very anime...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Hey! I resemble that remark.
> 
> Especially on Pride weekend.




Does the Thong remain the same?


----------



## Scurvy_Platypus

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Does the Thong remain the same?




No, it's Thong Thung Blue.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's probably the Thong that make the whole world sing, the Thong of love and special things, the Thong that make the young girls cry.

You know, the Thong who is a member of the Fantastic Four.


----------



## Dlsharrock

Wonders what proportion of Dannyalcatraz's 7042 posts were generated talking about thongs.


----------



## paradox42

Dlsharrock said:


> Wonders what proportion of Dannyalcatraz's 7042 posts were generated talking about thongs.



Does a fake (but amusing) statistical analysis of Dannyalcatraz's posts and concludes that fully 25% of them were about thongs, after ~1000 words of pointless chatter and drivel.


----------



## Silver Moon

Silver Moon said:


> Pulls out old psychology book from high school - randomly draws theories and ideas from it to refute previous points made about Firefly, pointing out that Joss W. was making an analogy based upon works of various theorists, concluding that Mal feelings for his spaceship were to a reaction to counter neglect from his mother when he was a child.



Pulls out a Sociology textbook this time, again referencing Firefly, and citing three randomly chosen unrelated theories from the book, explaining how Joss W. was trying to illustrate this exact point.

Looks back at post and makes edit that has makes absolutely no difference to the past.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Does a fake (but amusing) statistical analysis of Dannyalcatraz's posts and concludes that fully 25% of them were about thongs, after ~1000 words of pointless chatter and drivel.




Does *real *statistical analysis of Dannyalcatraz's posts and concludes that 100% of them were pointless chatter and drivel.

Wait...


----------



## Nyaricus

Excitedly declares that the pirates won! All ninjas must immediately return to their dojos!

----------------
Now playing: Of Human Bondage - Sacrosanct Inversion Ritual
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Azzemmell

Starts reading from the beginning, chuckles many times, gets about two pages into the TWO YEAR OLD THREAD and realizes that, mother of gods, he'd be bleeding from the eyes if he read the entire thing and decides that he'll skip ahead to the last page and post some blathering statements that have been posted several times already...   realizes that his statements MUST have been stated before....     yet keeps typing because hey, he's already typed this much - might as well keep going, and besides he can just play his meandering and repetition off as summarizing others posts....      then runs out of steam and changes the subj- 

Hey, can someone here point me to the best parts of this thread?  Looks funny, but I don't really have the time or sobriety points left to read the whole thing.  I guess I could bookmark it, but that means I'd have to take my hands off the keyboard and move one of them to the mouse, so I'm not really up to that right now...

Wow, did the first paragraph in one sentence, course I kinda cheated with all the  "..." stuff, but nobody keeps track of that kind of thing...

Hmmm, think I might go back and read the entire thing now.  It has begun to loom above me in the shifting mists as if it were a barely glimpsable end to a long and fruitless (and yet worthwhile) quest.

One of the best things ever is saltines with spinach dip.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Nyaricus said:


> Excitedly declares that the pirates won! All ninjas must immediately return to their dojos!





Odd, right about the time that Ny posted this I was running an encounter where the PC's had been ambused by Ninjas... Kirea, the Ostaliner buccaneering lass, had been stunned into bloodied condition by one of the west wind monks and finally shook off the effects and was able to strike back.

 With a cry of "Pirates are better than Ninja's... B*&TCH", she Flourished a strike with her rapier.... nat 20, with combat advantage = death strike!



*Azzemmell*, the best posts are on pages 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44, and 45....

Yes, I said 35 twice...its that good!


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is like the general forum's equivalent of a Hivemind thread (but slower).   I wonder if it will ever reach 1000 posts.


----------



## Vicar In A Tutu

Ignores the previous posters and adds to his ridiculously low post count by publically lamenting his virginity.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Primitive Screwhead said:


> *Azzemmell*, the best posts are on pages 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44, and 45....
> 
> Yes, I said 35 twice...its that good!




Mocks poster for not providing LINKS to his favorite posts...then doesn't provide links to his own favorite post in this selfsame post.

Then ponders providing links to his favorite posts in subsequent posts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

After rereading the _*entire dang thread*_...posts a link to one of his favorite posts...



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Posts a link that will cause deja vu.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thinks this was so worth saying in 2006, that it should be said again in 2008.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dannyalcatraz would like to thank Eric Noah, The Forestry Commission Doune Admissions Ltd, Keir and Cowdor Estates, Stirling University, and the people of Doune for their help in the making of this website.
> 
> Including the majestic Mønks with Improved Natural Attack and Vow of Poverty.
> 
> A Mønk once hit my sister ...
> 
> No realli!  She was Karving her initials on the Mønk
> with the sharpened end of an interspace tøøthbrush given
> her by Svenge - her brother-in-law - an Oslo dentist and
> star of many Norwegian møvies:  "The Høt Hands of an Oslo
> Dentist", "Fillings of Passion", "The Huge Mølars of Horst
> Nordfink".
> 
> Mynd you, Mønks hits Kan be pretty nasti...
> 
> 
> Mønks trained by             MØNTE CØØKSGERVØRDENBRØTBØRDÅ
> 
> Special Mønk Effects       JØNÅTHAN TEEWT
> Mønk Costumes              SKIPPI WILLIAMSØNNEN
> Mønk Choreographed by   DÅVID NØØNENSENSEN III
> Miss Taylor's  Mønks by     EDGST STÅRKEN-HØME
> Mønk trained to mix
> concrete and sign com-
> plicated insurance
> forms by                    JØØLI MÅRTINSDØTTIR
> Mønks' noses wiped by      BJØRN JÅN-SCHINDEHETTE WÅLKER
> 
> Large Mønk on the left
> half side of the screen
> in the third scene from
> the end, given a thorough
> grounding in Latin,
> French and "O" Level
> Geography by                ÅNDI CØLLINS
> 
> Suggestive poses for the
> Møøse suggested by          LÅRS-GRÅNT VEST
> Antler-care by              SHERRI FLØYD


----------



## Herobizkit

Mocks Dannyalcatraz's lack of orginality, points out that only geeks quote Monty Python, snickers to self.

Mumbles something about feeling fine and not wanting to go on the cart.

Finds that the whole thread smells of elderberries.


----------



## Derulbaskul

Politics!

Religion!

Politics and religion!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mocks Herobizkit's lack of orginality, points out that only geeks quote Monty Python, snickers to self.

Mumbles something about feeling fine and not wanting to go on the cart.

Finds that the whole thread smells of elderberries.


----------



## DarkKestral

Mocks Herobizkit's and Dannyalcatraz's lack of orginality, points out that only geeks quote Monty Python, snickers to self.

Mumbles something about feeling fine and not wanting to go on the cart.

Finds that the whole thread smells of elderberries.


----------



## amysrevenge

/me doesn't waste the time to reply to this drivel.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Which drivel?


----------



## amysrevenge

That bit over there.  You know, next to the other one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ooOOOOooh- _THAT_ drivel.


----------



## Herobizkit

Wonders where this drivel can be located, finds that it's only accesible to DDI subscribers, complains that people are greedy and should share.


----------



## Silver Moon

Resists temptation for days but finally gives in and opens thread.    Makes unrelated thread hijack explaining in detail how "Twilight" is just a rip-off of Buffy even though I haven't seen the film yet.   Makes a joke about "Star Wars Episode One" to rile the Star Wars fans out there.   Posts a photograph from the television show "Mork and Mindy" for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Neil Bishop

Points out that Mork and Mindy contained free-range drivel.


----------



## Relique du Madde

DarkKestral said:


> Finds that the whole thread smells of elderberries.




 That's not elderberries you are smelling.


----------



## Phaezen

Declares all editions of this thread Awesome!

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blimey, I thought I smelled cabbage.


----------



## Silver Moon

Silver Moon said:


> Posts a photograph from the television show "Mork and Mindy" for no reason whatsoever.



Feels relived at posting obscure photograph now that the Sci Fi channel ran a Mork and Mindy marathon yesterday.   Makes post claiming to have known that in advance, even though that is a blatant lie.    Starts new thread hijack about the upcoming 'Death of Batman' in the comic books.   Finishes by declaring that the only clerics who should be allowed in D&D games are the Lawful Good ones, as other alignments are too unpredictable.


----------



## vic20

...briefly reads 2 or 3 posts in the thread to figure out what it's about, and then posts a scathing indictment of people with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Posts about how cooking creole food often leaves me with too much thyme on my hands.


----------



## Herobizkit

Posts about how cooking creole food often leaves me with too much thyme on my hands.  Flames previous poster for lack of originality and add witty remark "thyme waits for no man".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Points out Tom Waits for no man.


----------



## Herobizkit

Points out Tom Waits is an island, despite evidence to the contrary.

Refrains from posting anything about gnomes.


----------



## Dragonbait

cites every internet Meme.


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ creepy static-y horror movie phone voice ]

I know where the previous poster lives (or at least used to live).

[ /creepy static-y horror movie phone voice ]


----------



## Derulbaskul

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Posts about how cooking creole food often leaves me with too much thyme on my hands.




Posts wondering if Ptolus has pthyme ptravel pto collect recipes from the past?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wonders if Gray's Sports Almanac will ever see print.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Points out Tom Waits is an island, despite evidence to the contrary.




Skinny island!  Home of skinny puppies?



> cites every internet Meme.




Mimes every internet site.


> Posts wondering if Ptolus has pthyme ptravel pto collect recipes from the past?




I had a ptorrent of laughter!  Especially after I thoughpt aboupt Ptom Peptpty.



> Wonders if Gray's Sports Almanac will ever see print.




Wonders if Prince will ever see Grey's Sports Almanac.


----------



## Derulbaskul

Notes that this thread is becoming more and more like World of Warcraft.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

WoW...just...WoW.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Wonders if Prince will ever see Grey's Sports Almanac.



Wonders if Tom Wilson will ever attend a Prince concert.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I bet he already has, and "Darling Nikki" and "P-Control" scarred him for life.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Raises a practical question at this point- "Are we going to do "Stonehenge" tomorrow?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Raises a practical question at this point- "Are we going to do "Stonehenge" tomorrow?"




I'm doing Stonehenge right now IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reveille said:


> I'm doing Stonehenge right now IYKWIMAITYD.




Heh, my Stonehenge is in danger of being trod upon by dwarves.

AND gnomes.  Specialist Mage gnomes...


----------



## Neil Bishop

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet he already has, and "Darling Nikki" and "P-Control" scarred him for life.




I knew a girl named Nikki. I guess you could say she was a ... fiend (I think that was a template of some sort). I met her in a hotel lobby, um, reading a magazine. 

She said, "How'd you like to waste some time", and I could not resist; I blew my Will save. Fortunately, I made all my Reflex saves and I went for a while without blowing my Fortitude save, too, IYKWIMAITD.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Neil Bishop said:


> I blew my Will save.




Dragon Magazine & Wil Wheaton blew their Will save.

Greenpeace has been known to blow a Whale save.

Certain disturbed sheep-shearers have been known to blow a wool shave.



> Fortunately, I made all my Reflex saves and I went for a while without blowing my Fortitude save, too, IYKWIMAITD.




And during 4Ed-play, you probably had a "feeling surge."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_realizes previous poster has been acting more like a hiver than a troll, and berates him for it_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_double post_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_tribble post_

http://www.70disco.com/startrek/tribbles.htm


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Heh, my Stonehenge is in danger of being trod upon by dwarves.




Sexy bearded female dwarves?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _tribble post_
> 
> TRIBBLES




Wonders how furry is too furry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reveille said:


> Wonders how furry is too furry.




Bearded female dwarves are too furry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bearded female dwarves are too furry.




Thats hair, not fur.


----------



## Neil Bishop

Posts a question asking about the relationship between fur and tentacles. Wonders also if this is connected to Darling Nikki?


----------



## Dragonbait

Derulbaskul said:


> Notes that this thread is becoming more and more like World of Warcraft.




Until they nerfed the WarriorWarlockShamanPaladinHornedHellhoundHorsesomethingorother.


----------



## Dragonbait

Neil Bishop said:


> Posts a question asking about the relationship between fur and tentacles. Wonders also if this is connected to Darling Nikki?



insert wildly bizarre and inaccurate reply laden with unintentional homosexual undertones in every sentence followed by a clown smiley


----------



## Derulbaskul

Dragonbait said:


> insert wildly bizarre and inaccurate reply laden with unintentional homosexual undertones in every sentence followed by a clown smiley




Posts serious question about the correct medical term for a clown fetish and then asks if Darling Nikki was a clown... or a homosexual. What was that magazine she was, um, reading in the hotel lobby?

Insults everyone in the thread so far for having badwrongfun.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> I'm doing Stonehenge right now IYKWIMAITYD.




Wishes he didn't

Phaezen


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wonders what's the difference between a meta-troll and a hiveminder. Thinks its just a matter of topic placement.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Somewhat past its sell-by date, and there is already a Hivemind thread in off-topic discussion for the kind of topics here.

Clunkaroonie.


----------

